# Knightfall's World of Kulan Campaign Maps (Updated: July 2022)



## Knightfall

*World of Kulan: Map Thread*​Welcome to my map thread dedicated to my homebrewed campaign, World of Kulan. Here you will find maps for all my continents but I mainly use it to highlight the continent known as the Lands of Harqual, which has its own thread in Plots & Places.

This thread tends to get modified heavily, and I recently went through it and deleted some of my replies to a user (and his alts) who has now been banned. These empty posts will be filled with new maps at some point: #69, #130, #133, #136, #206, #208.

People are free to ask questions.

Cheers!

Knightfall
________________________________________________​
This map is named the *SWORD LANDS (EAST)* and is east of what is known as the *Sword Lands (north)* and west of *Lake Ragik Region*. The bulk of this region is made up of the lands known as *The Sword East*, or *The Eastern Domain of the Sword*, which was once part of the *Empire of Swords*.

This map also shows part of the land known as *Ara-Ragik*, which surrounds *Lake Ragik*, as well as part of *Toraa Bagul*.

Two key areas of note on this map are the *Firetop Hill* and the *Menhir Woods*. The woods are considered part of the Sword East, while the hills are considered to be part of Toraa Bagul. In truth, the denizens of these two geographical regions are very independent and don't like being dictated to.


----------



## Breakstone

Nice map! What did you use to create it?


----------



## pogre

Tsunami said:
			
		

> Nice map! What did you use to create it?




Pretty sure that is a Campaign Cartographer map.


----------



## Knightfall

pogre said:
			
		

> Pretty sure that is a Campaign Cartographer map.




Yep. Great program once you learn how to handle the interface.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kanpur Overview Map*

Whew! I can't believe this map is now 95% done. Just need to add the rivers.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## d4

now that's a nice map.


----------



## Knightfall

*The Crowded Sea*



			
				d4 said:
			
		

> now that's a nice map.



Yep, it has taken me 6+ months to get it to a point I'm happy with. Drawing in all those small islands is bloody time consuming. Here's a close up version of the *Crowed Sea*, south of what I call *True Zakhara*.


----------



## Knightfall

Welcome to the Fallenlands...


----------



## Knightfall

*Avion Region*

This map shows the *AVION REGION*. The region is dominated by *The Monarchy of Avion* and the land known as the *Aerie Holds* located just west of *Lake Nest*.

The Monarchy is one of the strongest forces for good and law in the western *Lands of Harqual*, while the Aerie Holds are known for their more chaotic outlook with leanings towards neutrality and good. Both are strong supporters of good-aligned humanoids and the use of magic.

Two city-states also are well-known in this region -- *Gillian, City of Sailors*, and *Ambian, City on the Mire*. Both of these cities are more rough and tumber than fair *Avion City*, although they usually have "non-agressive" relations with the Monarchy.


----------



## Knightfall

*REVISED MAP: Farion Island Region*

This map details the *FARION ISLAND REGION*, which mainly depicts the *Barony of Wolffire*. The Barony strecthes along Harqual's costline from the *Village of Hutag*, in the north, to the *City of Falcûne*, just southeast of the *Sunus Mountains*.

The Barony also includes the entire population of *Farion Island* and its society is based on the tranditional barbaric teachings of the *Pantheon of the North*. As the years have passed, the citizens living along the coast have become more civilized, while the bulk of the population on Farion Island has remained more savage. The split in culture is obvious to even a casual observer and many, outside the Barony, believe it is only a matter of time until the Barony of Wollfire splits into two seperate lands, permanently.

This map also shows almost all of the *Sunus Mountain Range*, which is home to the *Sunus Bugbear Tribe*. The bugbears are the traditional enemies of both Wolffire and the *Duchy of Minar* on the other side of the mountains.

Three other areas bare noting on this map, although they aren't technically part of the region. The first is the *High Forest*, which juts up the northern and eastern sides of the Sunus Mountains. The second is region known as *Miner's Den*, which is a mineral rich land controlled by the *Kingdom of Stonn*. The third is *The Strandlands* directly south of the Barony of Wolffire, which often competes with the citizens of Wolffire for trade and treasure.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE THENIN PENINSULA

Christopherson:* Home to a strange race of red-skinned, four-armed humanoids known as the *Jiltan*.

*Thenin:* Capitial City of the *Republic of the Thorn*.

*The Accursed Mire:* Controlled by powerful undead from the *Ruins of Hathenmoor*.

*Savanna of the Sun:* The traditional homeland of the rakasta on Harqual.

*Lilliputian Jungle:* Filled with jungle-like fey races. (Named in homage to Gulliver's Travels.)

*Fachion Islands:* Mainly a wild place filled with bullwugs and lizardfolk. Many isolated, human clans on the *Isle of Ochel*. *City of Kaaluntor* is a city detailed somewhat in the _L&L Seafarer's Hanbook_ by Fantasy Flight Games.


----------



## Knightfall

*VARAN PENINSULA:* This area of the *Lands of Harqual* isn't as developed as other regions in the *Far South*, but its getting there. In the past, only the *City-state of Zafira* had any real backgroud to it. Most of it was highly secretive, but, in truth, *Zafira* remains an enigma to those beyond its walls.

What is known about the *Varan Peninsula* is it home to a lot of halflings. You could even call it the halfling peninsula.

Seriously though, this region is home to a much more diverse population than just halflings, even though they do dominate many of the cities and lands located on the more eastern half of the peninsula. Basically, the area known as the *Shuntlands*, which stretches from the eastern edge of the *Kail Mountains* to the western edge of the Domain of Varan, is the peninsula's major dividing line.

If you drew a line through *The White Desert* from the *City-state of Saifox* to the *City-state of Tulsax* it would show the division of politics and racial makeup in the region. The western lands are known for being more wild and vicious in their dealings with outsiders, while the lands surrounding the *Halaian Mountains* are more civilized.

Both *Siafox* and *Tulsax* fall on the less amiable side (and are dominated by evil humanoids), while the *City-state of Sariae*, near *Lake Osebye* has its own unique outlook, due to its special circumstance. (It is a "Transformation" city.) *Zafira*, of course, is considered a civilized place but with a dark, fearful edge due to its history and supposed connection with the undead and the Cursed.

Other independent city-states on the Varan Peninsula include *Salubia*, *Sivendul*, and *Ulderul*. These city-states guard their independence fiercely even when threatened by the humanoids of *Siafox* and *Tulsax*, as well as the denizens of *The Myriad Holds*.

The two major powers on the Varan Peninsula are the *Kingdom of Halaian* and the *Domain of Varan*. The Kingdom of Halaian, named after the mountain range of the same name, is a relatively new land, barely a 100 years old, while the Domain of Varan has existed on the peninsula for nearly as long as civilization has existed in the Far South (a long time). (In fact, no one is sure which "Varan" was named first, the peninsula or the domain.)

What is known about the two lands is that the Domain of Varan is dominated by (lightfoot) halflings and elves, while the Kingdom of Halaian is dominated by the Torin and (rockwood) gnomes. Both lands also have significant populations of kitt, rakasta, and other non-humans native to the Far South.

Humans are very rare in this region.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*SAVANNA OF THE MIST REGION:* This region is home to many communities of halflings, rakasta, and Torin dwarves. However, the region around *Relaini City* has a good number of humans living there.

The *Savanna of the Mist* is another traditional homeland of the rakasta, although it isn't as wild as the *Savanna of the Sun* near the edge of the *Thenin Peninsula*.

*The City of Selquin*, also known as *The Traders' City*, has the highest ratio of humans in this region.

The cities around *Lake Osebye* are allied together, although both the *City of Anaree* and the *City of Sariae* are not part of this alliance. Those two cities are allied together, along with a few smaller communities. (They are Transformation cities.)

This map also delves deeper into the the forested mountain range known as the *Hinderfall Mountains*. (The forest and mountains aren't really a part of this region, but I learned, when mapping with _CC2_, to not be too concerned about hitting the borders of regions dead on. It's too much of a headache to be that precise.)

The Hinderfall Mountains and the forest that surrounds it, known as *Heverkent*, is a haven for the last true gnome civilization on Harqual. These rockwood gnomes are fun-loving but also a little insular. Surprisingly, there are no high or hill dwarves anywhere in the *Far South*, so the gnomes have the mountains and forest to themselves, for the most part.

However, the Torin dwarves of the Far South are trying to recapture their mountain heritage and are slowly moving into the mountain range. The two oldest settlements, with Torin dwarf residents, are *Thunderwall* and *Highwall* (not on this map - see the Thenin Peninsula regional map). Those two cities are by no means exclusive to Torin dwarves, as both rockwood gnomes and halflings live there too.

Beyond the shores of *Relaini Bay* are the *Nesin Islands* (not including *Thyer*). The communities on these islands are home to orc and pirate holds. Called the *Ferine Islands of Nesin* or *The Myriad Holds*, the residents of these islands live a life of anarchy. Lots of adventure but not much security. The pirates of these islands would consider the citizens of the *City of Freeport* to be pansies. Luckily the two regions aren't even close to each other so "true conflict" is unlikely.

The last noticable feature on this map are the *Kail Mountains*. I'm not sure what I want to dominate the mountain range, although I'm working on it, slowly.

Whew, that enough writing for now. I'm off to map some more.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*OVERVIEW OF THE EXPANSE:* Not to much to say about this map. Umm, let's see...

The *Patron Mountains* is home to dragonnes and *Lord Chaeon*, the *Patron the Desert Elves*. Of course, the *Great Expanse* is the home of said desert elves.

Mainly I redid this map to flesh out the region called the *Tullelands*, as well as the edge of the *Hinderfall Mountains*. *The Elevated City of Hillgate* is an important rockwood gnome city due to its strategic value, as well as allowing the rockwood gnomes to trade with the t'skrang river traders who make the effort to come to *Hillgate* at least twice a season.

The Tullelands is where *Tulle, The North God of Rivers* died during the *Divinity War*, more than a thousand years ago. His death has mage this region a chaotic place where streams and rivers have been known to flow backwards or even spawn *Water and River Elementals*. (A river elemental is like a water elemental but with bits of earth and river fish floating through it plus it is somewhat intelligent.)

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*THE THUNDER LANDS:* The region known as the *Thunder Lands* grew out of the original adventuring of my 2E group. The adventurers passed through this region on their way to the *Far South*, which made me think more about what I wanted this region to be about.

I decided that I wanted to go for a group of "independant" kingdoms and city-states that are less inclined to work together than, say, the lands of the *Eastern Shores*. (Not that those lands are as tightly "allied" as they use to be.) 

There are some exceptions, as the lands surrounding the *Thunder Mountains* (the east map) have a common foe in the mountain orcs of the *Black Kingdom*. The *Barony of Liran*, the *Free City of Yuln*, and the *Freeholds of the Strand* have been battling the mountains orcs living in the Thunder Mountains for as long as anyone can remember.

Since *The Transformation*, another city exists in this region. *Tschaja, the City of the Kha*, is a strange city that exists on bamboo stilts and is home to a race of birdmen originally from a world known as *Sio*. The *"Kha"* are a race of warriors and their original home is a "no magic" world without Gods. They find the idea of magic and Gods strange but fascinating.

*The Black Kingdom of the Thunder Orcs* and the Barony of Liran are loosely based on the D&D module _"The Silver Key"_. The orcs of the Black Kingdom are said to breed like rabbits and are as vicious as worgs.

The map of the western half of the Thunder Lands is dominated by the *Kul Moren Mountains* and the lands surrounding it. *The Independant Domain of Anoria*, *The Free City of Caloric*, *The Barony of Calot*, *The Dominion of Cauldron*, *Fortress Mountain*, and the *City-state of Flamerule*.

*Anoria* is based on the _EN World City Project_ that once dominated the "Rogues Gallery Forum" here on EN World, while *Cauldron City* is taken right out of the _DUNGEON Shackled City Adventure Path_, twisted for the *Lands of Harqual*.

The *City-state of Flamerule* and the *Hather Plains* grew out of my imagination, after my 2E players traveled through this region, into the desert known as *The Great Expanse*, and into the (pre-"Transformation") lands of the *Nebral Peninsula* of the Far South.

The Hather Plains is to the western Thunder Lands what the Black Kingdom is to the eastern Thunder Lands. It is a land where evil rules and slavery is the major import/export.

*Calot* is a young land that just gained the recognition of self-rule. It it strongly allied with *Minar* to the northeast. It is a pastoral land dominated by humans, halflings, elves, and kitts.

*Caloric*, known as *The Border City* and *Traders' Way*, is known for its mercantile culture. *Caloric* is also known for its neutrality, and its leaders rarely become involved in the "conflicts" of the other lands and city-states of the Thunder Lands.

The other major power base in this region is Fortress Mountain, also known as *The Mountain Fortress of the Du’gar*. This great peak is home to several clans of duergar driven out of the *Underearth* by the morlocks that dominate the subterranean lands of the *World of Kulan*.

The duergar have a tentative alliance with several warbands of mountain orcs that originate from Fortress Mountain and the Kul Moren Mountains.

The other lands show on these two maps are part of different regions. *Izmer* and the *Verdalf Forest* are part of the *Verdalf Forest Region*, while Minar is part of the *Lake Qualitian Region*.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*HEVERKENT REGION:* Whew, it took me most of today to put this one together, but it's finally finished. This is a full overview of the *Heverkent Region*. This includes the gnome lands within the *Hinderfall Mountains* and *Heverkent Forest*, known as *The Realm of the Little Trees* and *The Living Timber*, repectively.

Also, here are the Hordelands, Outer Forest and the Timber Coast.

*The Hordelands*, also known as *The Domain of the Horde*, is ruled by a council of men and women from several of the races of the *Far South*. These rulers are known as the *Lords of the Horde*, with history that stretches back to several southern barbarian tribes. Now, nearly a thousand years later, they have become civilized but still pay homage to certain barbarian traditions.

*The Outer Forest* is made up of a patchwork of independent communities trying to hold back the worst of the logging done by the dozens of "urban" cities whitling away at the edge of the Heverkent Forest. Also known as *The Packlands*, due to the migratory nature of most of those living within the treeline, this region is home to countless races both humanoid and fey. The constant threat of logging has made strange allies of the rangers, druids, orcs, gnomes, fey races, and halflings who call the forest home.

Worst of the regions that constantly cut down trees for profit and shipbuilding is *The Timber Coast*. Six cities pay homage to the *City of Cutte*, which means *"Fallen Trees"* in an archaic language rarely spoken anywhere beyond the walls of the *City of Cutte*. The citizens of these cities, as well as the hundreds of small communities that call upon them for protection, see the forest as a resource to be exploited at any cost. Hundreds of thousands of acres have been cut down to make room for vineyards and cotton plantations. Besides the *Domains of the Horde* and the *Republic of the Thorn* (to the east), the Timber Coast has the largest standing army in the Far South.

The last place of interest on this map is the *City of Adabrilia*.

Once the thriving metropolis of the Far South, *Adabrilia* is now a ghost. Its streets are deserted and a touch of magic hangs in the air. When *The Transformation* ended so did the citizens of *Adabrilia*. Entire families and noble houses gone with the fog. Whether they were killed of transported to another plane of existence, no one knows. And only the foolhardy enter *Adabrilia* and try to find out.

Most don’t return but those that have come back tell tales of seeing people at the edge of their sight reaching out to them in horror then fading from sight as one turns to get a better view of them. Beyond these "ghosts", *Adabrilia* is home to only dangerous monsters and wild creatures. Only creatures with an Intelligence score of 5 or less can be found stalking the streets of *Adabrilia*. Surprisingly, this also keeps most intelligent undead out of the city as well. There are rumors of an insane vampire living in *Adabrilia* but none have ever seen this evil creature.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*LAKE QUALITIAN REGION:* This region is one of the original maps that I did in _Campaign Cartographer 2_. It mainly shows the *Duchy of Minar*, the *Sunus Mountains*, and most of *Lake Qualitian*.

And while *Minar* is the main focus of this map it isn't the only political force in this region. The most powerful group of individuals in this region are the arcanists of *Mathghamhna*, which lies on a island chain in the center of *Lake Qualitian*.

The arcanists are led by a man named *Japheth Arcane* and *Mathghamhna* was originally located in the *Kingdom of Thallin*. The recent upheaval in that kingdom and its decent into evil sent many scrambling to leave the kingdom. The arcanists of Mathghamhna banded together and transported their home here, away from *Thallin*.

The arcanists have allied themselves with other outcasts of Thallin and the *Knotwood*. A town has sprung up near the *Tower of Mathghamhna* and several other towns and villages, have sprung up on several adjacent islands. The arcanists rule this new land, which is called *The Domain of the Arcane Alliance*. They are currently seeking a safe way to raise up more islands in the lake without damaging the surrounding flora and fauna.

Another improtant land on this map is the region known as *The Qualitian Belt Protectorate*, or simply *The Belt*. While arcanists rule Mathghamhna, it is Minar's merchants and farming industry that rule the Belt. This area, which sits on a small peninsula on the northern shore of Lake Qualitian, is famous for its ability to grow the finest grains in all the *Eastern Shores*. All the kingdoms in (and some from beyond) the Eastern Shores prefer to get grain from the Belt.

Minar and the Treaty of Nest Lake protects the Belt from being annexed by any of the other members of the Eastern Council. This gives this small rural land considerable protection and political uniqueness, regardless of its small size. Foreign nobles and merchants bid each year for the Belt's finest crops each year. Even Minar must pay a stipend to The Belt for the finest of the land's wheat.

The Sunus Mountains are important in this region due to the humanoids living within them. The northern half of the mountain range is dominated by bugbears, in particular the *Sunus Bugbear Tribe*, which is the largest tribe of humaoinds living anywhere in the mountain range. The bugbears eye the lands of Minar and the *Barony of Wolffire*, to the east, with avarice and hate.

The southern half of the mountain range is dominated by a much different group of humanoids. The *Ee’aar Clans* are a race of winged elves who have remained isolated from the rest of the *Lake Qualitian Region* for hundreds of years. They are only just now becoming known in Minar and *Wolffire*.

In the past, the ee'aar have managed to always stay one step ahead of the bugbear tribes, but now they have become hard pressed. This has forced them to form alliances with outsiders and even invite some of these outsiders to live with them, as full members of their clan system. The most notable, forest elves, hairfoot halflings, the kha, and even some "better" humans they have come to respect. Their strongest allies are Wolffire, *the Highborn Lands*, and the "Transformation" city known as *Tschaja*.

Also on this map are parts of the Knotwood, the *Highlands*, the Highborn Lands, and the Barony of Wolffire.


----------



## Knightfall

*A different style of overview

OVERVIEW OF THE GREAT FOREST*
The Great Forest of Harqual. This expansive forest stretches from the southern edge of the Greystone Mountains to the northern shore of Lake Qualitian. In between are the traditional homelands of the silver and forest elves of Harqual.

The Kingdom of the Silver Leaves is the primary homeland of the silver elves. This kingdom dominates the Great Forest on the northern and western side of Lake Silverleaf, which is also considered silver elf territory. In truth, the lake isn't controlled by the elves in-so-much as it is protected by them. The kingdom's ruler, the High One of the Silver Leaves, is a veteran of both ogre wars. *Menkhar Silversun* (NG male silver elf, sorcerer 8/ranger 8/wild soul 10) is a hero to his people and one of the most famous elves on the continent.

Far to the south of Silverleaf is the fallen homeland of the forest elves. This region, until recently, has always been known as the Knotwood. It included all the forested lands south of the Deep Hold Hills. Woodknot was the capitial city and the forest elves preferred to keep to themselves. However, as more and more of their youngsters chose to explore the wider world, the Elders of the Knotwood felt that their way of life was in danger of being lost. They called a retreat into the lands surrounding Lake Knot and forbid their people from leaving the forest.

This forced isolation turned out to be a huge mistake. A power hungry wizard (some believe he was actually a warlock) took it upon himself to attempt a coup. He cast several vile spells that warped him and his apprentices. The corrupted magic he used broke his mind; he tried to summon a demon to do his bidding. The spell backfired and the demon tried to take over his soul. The end result was a dark merging that created a new fey'ri demon lord. This being used its new powers to corrupt the Knotwood with vile magicks unspoken on Harqual since the days of the demigod Sword Emperors.

The resulting corruption twisted the Knotwood and dozens of forest elf clans. These twisted mockeries of elven life would become known as blood elves. The few forest elves that fled the region to avoid being transformed ventually made their wy to the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Many of them remain in Silverleaf to this day, exiles of a despoiled homeland that they can never hope to reclaim. Others have found solace in the Wild Treelands amongst the silver 'wilds' and feytouched that dominate that region. A bold few have settled in the Lands of the Loch Folk and seek to bloody the blood elves and demons of the Blood Elf Lands.

The Lands of the Loch Folk is a wild place that makes the Wild Treelands seem tame. The region is full of powerful fey creatures of all sorts and can be considered to be The Faerie Realm manifest on Harqual. Powerful sidhe lords rule this region and even the blood elves fear the power of the denizens of this forested fey dominion. There isn't any peace between the two regions but there is a cold respect that exists.

On the edge of this region is Caer Amylinyon. This swamp is filled with trolls, hags, and worse. Once, long ago, Amylinyon was the fabled land of the gray elves. It is said that the kingdom was destroyed sometime during the Black Wars, and that the gray elves were betrayed by one of their own. Now, this region spawns half-troll monstrosities, half-fey beasts of legend, and all kinds of ogrekin. Many believe there is an open portal to an insideous plane of existance that continues to spew out new forms of monstrous life.

The citizens of Rivenwood (and the rest of the Eastern Shores) live in constant fear of the Caer and its denizens. It is rumored that the blood elves have taken an interest in locating the lost capitial city of Amylinyon, which foes not bode well for anyone living on either side of the twisted swampland.


----------



## Knightfall

*Anthmoor Region*

Filling in some empty posts with several revised maps. This one is of the *ANTHMOOR REGION*, which show the extreme southern part of the *Storm Peninsula*. This regions is dominated by the *City of Anthmoor*, which is the captial of the land known as *The Storm Domain*.

This map also details parts of several surrounding lands including *The Tabaxi Sovereignty*, *The Despotism of Viwe*, and *The Owelga Dominion*. These three lands are filled with vicious humanoids, violent headhunters, and tyrannical rulers.


----------



## Knightfall

*REVISED MAP:
Islands of the Navir*​
This map was initially named after the kingdom that completely dominates *Calla Island*. Yet, as time went on and the map became more detailed, it soon evolved past just being about the *Kingdom of Navirosov*. (Note: _I have renamed it again since this post._ - KF)

*Navirosov* is still the focal point of the map but it also shows the island's position in relation to Harqual's coastline and to *The Free Lands of Arkhangel*, in particular. As well, the island chain known as *Honored Islands of the Light*, or *The Kingdom of Jalivier's Honor*, has its own political identity now, which is to say when I originally designed Calla Island, and the adjacent island chain, they were all part of Navirosov.

As for the Kingdom of Navirosov, the kingdom is best described as a land devoted to law and good. It is the only land that has left the alliance of the lands of the *Eastern Shores* without bloodshed. That says a lot about its paladin ruler, *Sir Jacard Winternight*, and his sky knights, which are greatly respected by the citizens of eastern lands of the continent. Navirosov still has good relations with most of the "good-hearted" lands of the Eastern Shores, especially the *Duchy of Minar* and the *Barony of Wolffire*.

KF




_Map has been updated but colours need to be altered and scale needs to be changed._​


----------



## Knightfall

_*Mor's End Posts Deleted.*
See __*HERE*__ and __*HERE*__ and __*HERE*__ for the revised map for Mor's End. The emptied posts, following this one, have been filled with newer maps, as well as few re-posts of maps lost during the EN World crash. - KF72_


----------



## Knightfall

*A map from my "Burning Plague" Campaign*

Welcome to Duvik's Pass!


----------



## Knightfall

*Re-post: Around Ciros!*

A quick closeup map I did. I forget why. I think it came about due to an online request. - KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*The halfling community of Leverkan!*

One of my first attempts at using the _City Designer_ interface for _CC2_. - KF


----------



## Knightfall

*OVERVIEW MAP: Sword Gulf Region*

*SWORD GULF REGION*
The Sword Gulf Region is known for it's tragic past and strange diversity. A lot of this region didn't fair well during the First and Second Ogre Wars (not to mention the Black Wars before then). The hardest hit areas were those of the Hawk Plains, Savage Hills, and Wild Plains. Hundreds of communities in the region were ruined during the wars, which is how the Ruined March got its name.

In recent years, the area has recovered, but slowly. Three main communities survived the onslaught of the Ogre Wars -- Halandra, Metan, and Nikel. What is now Onaway didn't survive the onslaught, but it has been reclaimed and rebuilt over the years. In the last few decades, it has it become a true city again. More than that, the City of Onaway has grown to become the capitial of a politically-savvy land known as The Onan Territories. Its ruler is a well-respected (some would say feared) man named *Than LaMarche* (LN male human, fighter 11/cleric of Aegir 9).

At the same time, the City of Nikel expanded to dominate the central part of the Savage Hills, which has become known as the Domain of Shadows. Nikel would have dominated all of the Savage Hills if not for the influence of Metan and Halandra. Over the decades, those two city-states have kept the Domain of Shadows in check. The City in Shadows must tread carefully with Metan since that city-state controls acess to the Sword Gulf and it must be very careful not to upset the powerful arcanists of Halandra.

The Barony of Poli and the County of Valeny were built on the ashes of the ruined communities of the Wild Plains, but that's all they have in common with each other. Poli is known for its oppresive government and power hungry patriarch while Valeny is a traditional monarchy that is ruled by a good-hearted half-elven king.

The lands surrounding the central lands of this region faired somewhat better during the years of war, in the fact that what was destroyed rebounded quickly (or wasn't destroyed at all). North of Onaway, several communities banded together to form what has become known as the Jovian Alliance. The City of Steins became the land's capital, and its ruler is known as *Catalina Maddalena* (NE female stone jovian, barbarian 7/fighter 7). (A jovian is a half-giant.)

South of the Wild Plains and Savage Hills, a group of independent communities, city-states, and small kingdoms managed to survive the onslaught of the wars. These communities helped each other but kept their independence from each other. The most powerful of these communities was the city-state known as Avion, which is located on the coast. Avion allied itself with other city-states in the region, including Ambian, Gillian, Ilasi, Nasundria, and Valora.

All of these cities have remained steadfast allies, for the most part. The City of Ilasi joined Avion to create a new kingdom known as the Monarchy of Avion while the city-state known as Valora remained semi-independant up until its destruction during the Year of the Return (by the tabaxi).

The city-state known as Nasundria formed its own lordship known as the Aerie Holds and fiercely refused to accept any outside interference in how its lands were governed. (The conflict with the tabaxi forced the citizens of the Aerie Holds to accept aid (and a stronger alliance) from The Monarchy, however.) Both Ambian and Gillian remain independent city-states, and they aren't as tight-knit with the Monarchy of Avion as they once were. There is still a lot of respect, but as the years go by, societal differences have brought about a cooling off, diplomatically.

Two other cities should be noted on this map.

The first city is Cadra City, the captial of the Forest Domain of Cadra. The Cadra Domain, as it is also called, is a traditional monarchy made up of the elven, fey, and halfling communities of the Cadra Forest and Crystal Cairns. It is not as old or well-known as the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves (far to the northeast) but that is how the land's people prefer it. The Cadra Domain is on good terms with both the Aerie Holds and the Monarchy of Avion, but the goodwill only goes so far.

The second city is Shaule, the captial of the Principality of Shaule. This city and it's surrounding communities are not really considered part of the Sword Gulf Region even though it is just south of the Cadra Forest. Shaule is known for its lawful ruler, *Prince Winston Hallet* (LN male half-elf, aristocrat 10/cleric of Dike 10), who is a steadfast follower of the Interloper Goddess known as Dike. The City of Shaule is the major community that sits on the River Plains, and it is worth noting that the city doesn't have a wall to protect it. The city's defenders have always been so well trained that a wall was never needed. However, since the return of the tabaxi, the prince has begun the process of building a defensive wall, just in case.


----------



## Conaill

Noce work, Knightfall! Are you using the random house generation feature of CC at all?

One niggling wory I have... at first sight, Mor's End seems a lot denser than I would have expected. Do you have an estimate of the total number of houses, and how that compares with the total population count?


----------



## Knightfall

Conaill said:
			
		

> Noce work, Knightfall! Are you using the random house generation feature of CC at all?
> 
> One niggling wory I have... at first sight, Mor's End seems a lot denser than I would have expected. Do you have an estimate of the total number of houses, and how that compares with the total population count?




I tried using the random house/street generation but I didn't like the results. The buildings ened up being too far apart; then I tried tweaking the settings but I found I was happier place house manually.

I was concerned about the density of houses at first but I figure that it's better to go more rather than less. For example, the map below shows the 'northern hoveltown' area on the edge of the river. The larger roads average from 15 to 20 feet wide while the other roads are from 10 to 8 feet wide, with the smallest roads being 5 feet wide.

Thus, if I had made the buildings more spread out you'd end up with 5 to 8 feet between houses. And if I made them larger then the "hovels" woulding really be hovels. Some are a little bigger than I would like but I didn't want to pack them even more dense.

I think the city's overall population should be higher and it will be in my campaign. Also, remember that Mor's End has an extensive waterfront dedicated to trade, so most of those buildings are spoken for as warehouses.


----------



## Knightfall

*Migration Paths (Pre-Divinity War)*

I was going to do a series of these, but never got to the other ones. Maybe sometime in the future. - KF


----------



## Lalato

KF... that is some very sweet mapwork.  Thanks a billion for doing this.  

--sam

EDIT:  Oh... and I agree with you about the population.  The more people... the more adventury goodness.


----------



## Knightfall

Lalato said:
			
		

> KF... that is some very sweet mapwork.  Thanks a billion for doing this.
> 
> --sam




No worries... I needed the practise. Heh. 



			
				Lalato said:
			
		

> EDIT:  Oh... and I agree with you about the population.  The more people... the more adventury goodness.




Yep, I'm thinking the city will be at least a large city in my campaign world. I've also decided to combine Mor's End and Kul Moren into one united land, on my world. What I call The Independent Domain of Anoria.

I've also added two new communities to the Domain for my world: Kohold and Wallslad. Both are small dwarven communities. Kohold was named after a group of Kul Moren dwarves held off a band of Kobolds. Wallslad got its name from a dwarven commander saying to his soldiers, "To the walls, lads", during one pitched battle against a group of invading mountain orcs.

Cheers!

Rob


----------



## Clay_More

Very cool maps, nice detail on the city. I presume that the big, open square is a market of some kind? And the castle on the central island is some form of "Royal" castle? And what is the lone tower on the island that is unconnected with the rest of the city? 
What about the outer walls, any specific reason for not giving them more towers, like it is done with the inner walls?


----------



## Knightfall

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Very cool maps, nice detail on the city. I presume that the big, open square is a market of some kind? And the castle on the central island is some form of "Royal" castle? And what is the lone tower on the island that is unconnected with the rest of the city?




Good questions!

The big square is indeed the main market. It isn't so much empty as it is filled with hundreds of tents and stalls selling anything you can think of.

The castle in the canter was given a specific name during the project but I can't remeber what it was. It is more of a military stronghold than a royalty castle. This has to do with the political struct of Mor's End.

The lone tower is said to have been erected by a wizard of some kind, in days gone by. This wizard is closely tied to the noble family that hold power in the city. It wasn't completely defined and there may or may not be an extensive dungeon complex underneath the tower. Most inhabitants of Mor's End give the island a wide berth. Most of the lower class believe it is haunted.



			
				Clay_More said:
			
		

> What about the outer walls, any specific reason for not giving them more towers, like it is done with the inner walls?




I specifically put the towers where two walls meet (a function of CC2). If the map was supposed to be more realistic then it would need more towers, I guess. They can always be added later though. 

Such is the power of CC2.


----------



## Conaill

Mor's End started as a community project here on EN World several months ago. I think many of it's threads have unfortunately been pruned by now. But let me see if I can fill in some of the details from memory... (Of course, these details refer to the original Mor's End from months ago, not necessarily to Mor's End as Knightfall has adapted it to his own campaign!)


			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> The big square is indeed the main market. It isn't so much empty as it is filled with hundreds of tents and stalls selling anything you can think of.



Don't forget to put some kind of monument in the middle of the square though! I can't really think of any medieval era square that doesn't have *something* in the center: a giant statue, a fountain, a water pump, the stocks (for displaying people convicted of minor crimes - often near the vegetable market  ), or even the gallows.


> The castle in the canter was given a specific name during the project but I can't remeber what it was. It is more of a military stronghold than a royalty castle. This has to do with the political struct of Mor's End.



I think we just called it "The Citadel", fairly nondescript. The idea is that the crossing at the central island was the easiest river crossing for miles around, so it formed an obvious trade nexus for the city to spring up around. The castle controlled and protected (and taxed, of course) the river crossing. 


> The lone tower is said to have been erected by a wizard of some kind, in days gone by. This wizard is closely tied to the noble family that hold power in the city. It wasn't completely defined and there may or may not be an extensive dungeon complex underneath the tower. Most inhabitants of Mor's End give the island a wide berth. Most of the lower class believe it is haunted.



That one was my "baby".  In the original plans for Mor's End we had decided there were mysterious ruins of an older civilizations strewn around the area. The small island has the best preserved of these ruins and currently houses a very reclusive elvish wizard by the name of Cor Mahael.  He's actually the highest-level wizard in Mor's End and (at least in name) the official head of the local Wizard's Guild. This allowed us to scale the magic level in Mor's End very naturally. Firstly, we left his character level somewhat flexible (I believe we decided on Wiz 9-17). Secondly, with Cor Mahael incommunicado on his island, the city we drew up would be suitable for a wide range of adventures up to mid-level. But if the DM decides the reclusive wizard starts taking an active interest in current goings-on in Mor's End, that opens up the possibility of much higher level encounters.


----------



## Knightfall

Thanks for the reminders Conaill. I'd forgotten (or missed) some of that info. If you ever find a way to compile the Mor's End stuff from the threads, send it to me and I'll try to work some magic on it to give a good overview of the city. (I'm always looking for another new writing project to expand and edit.


----------



## Lalato

KF72 and Conaill... This thread here has links to most of the Mor's End Threads...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=43533

--sam


----------



## Conaill

Woohoo! Thanks a bunch, Lalato, I really feared those threads had gone the way of the Dodo... I tried searching for them a couple of times, but nothing turned up.  

Edit: Doh! They're on the old boards, of course. Anyone know how to search those? I think the Search function has been disabled...


----------



## Knightfall

*REVISED MAP: Ahamudia Region (west)*

*THE AHAMUDIA REGION*
This region is located on the southern coast of the Ragik Peninsula. The entire region, including the Rilous Mountains, is a post-Transformation region. The land, now known as the Kingdom of Ahamudia, was "duplicated" on Harqual by the magical fog that engulfed all of the continent during the Month of Thorn of 749 N.C.

This event, later named The Transformation, completely changed the face of the Lands of Harqual, but nowhere more than in this region. Before The Transformation, this region was considered part of the Iron Lands. Old Sword Imperium lands such as the City-state of Hathia, the Soreney Domain, and the half-ruined land of Toraa Bagul held sway over the region.

These lands competed with each other and the other power groups of the Iron Lands such as the Märii Divide and the Eulayan Territory. Now, many of these Old Sword Imperium lands' communities lie in ruins, or worse, have vanished from the continent altogether. The remaining citizens of these lands, of course, blame the citizens of Ahamudia.

The citzens of this new land are struggling to survive on a new world, and to make matters worse they had to deal with the fact that many of their fellow citizens weren't "duplicated" during the The Transfromation. It didn't help that the Empire of Swords decided to attack the newcomers, as soon as they realized what had happened. The Javeldians, as the citizens of Ahamudia call themselves, come from a dark world called Maran, where evil rules, almost, everywhere.

On that world, their kingdom was known as Javeldos, and it was one of few bastions of good left. Those that weren't "duplicated" on the World of Kulan soon realized something had happened, as many of the kingdom's citizens simply disappeared or were completely transported to the Lands of Harqual. This mass teleport-like effect included members of the Royal House of Javeldos, including the King and Queen. Only their youngest son was left behind to defend the kingdom from its enemies.

Now that the Old Sword Imperium has been swept away, including the last Sword Emperor, after the end of the Ahamudian-Imperium War, the Ragik Peninsula has become a much more chaotic place than it was previously. The Ahamudian Region is the one exception, however. The Kingdom of Ahamudia gained many strong allies, quickly, as the Sword Emperor broke longstanding treaties that had kept the peace, for the most part, on the continent. The new kingdom's strongest allies are the Onan Territories, to the southeast, and the Kingdom of Navirosov, on the other side of the continent.

The citizenry of Ahamudia is made up of not only humans, but unique races of elves, gnomes, and dwarves. These new demihumans have, quickly, endeared themselves to the elves of the Great Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains. The dwarves and gnomes of the Rilous Mountains collectively call themselves The Bitran, while the elves refer to themselves as the Aphranaen. These demihumans are considered full citizens of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, although they tend to isolate themselves.

*Ahamudia Region (West):* This map shows the western half of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, as well as the lands just north of the western half of the Rilous Mountains. The City of Eberel is the transplanted kingdom's capital city, while the City of Halonnan is named after the "new" King. (The old king and most of his family returned to Javeldos, on Maran, to help rebuild that kingdom.)

King Loghan Halonnan is married to the old King's daughter, and he has become very popular amongst the "people" of the Ragik Peninsula, due to his involvement in the war that saw the death of the last Sword Emperor. (The noblity of the peninsula see him and all Javeldians as invaders to be either wiped out out or enslaved.)

Many of the kingdom's villages, towns, and military structures were destroyed during the war with the Old Sword Imperium. In the western half of the kingdom, this includes Tutras Keep and Vanirit Keep, as well as the communities of Gialey and Sarahn. Note that many of the kingdom's remaining communities have been renamed to honor those that fell during the short war with the Imperials. Many of the kingdom's citizens still refer to the old names, which is often confusing to outsiders. The City of Eberel was not renamed, however.

Two places of note on this map, within the Rilous Mountains are the cities known as Hutaalar and Bitran.

Hutaalar is home to a reclusive race of jackel-headed humanoids known as Hutaakans. This race is also from Maran, although the Javeldians weren't aware of their presence in the mountain range until after the Hutaakans revealed themselves after the war. The fact that they didn't help against the Imperials is a sore spot between the two lands. Still, the Javeldians are more accepting of the Hutaakans than the denizens of Toraa Bagul and Soreney.

Bitran is the capital of the dwarf/gnome domain of the same name. The Bitran consider themselves independent of the Kingdom of Ahamudia, but the truth is that the two lands are such close allies that the Domain of Bitran is almost consider vassal state to the forested kingdom, especially since the transferance to the Lands of Harqual. The gnome king of The Bitran is even considering formalizing such a vassalage and changing his title to "Prince".

Since the end of The Transformation, the denizens of Toraa Bagul have encroached more and more into the Rilous Mountains. That "land" is known for being downtrodden and they see the new mountain range as the perfect opportunity to expand up and away from the strong militaries of the Iron Lands, to the west, and Ragik Interior, to the northwest. These denizens care little for the communities that were lost during The Transformation, believing that Fate chose them to survive.

The citizenry of the Soreney Domain have not been as optimistic as theose of Toraa Bagul. More than two-thirds of their land either vanished or became half-buried under the Rilous Mountains. Only their capital city was spared, and it has face a constant onslaught of refugees and attacking warlords since The Transformation. The citizens of this land have begun to expand into the Rilous Mountains and have already come into conflict with The Bitran. For Soreney, the war will never be over.

Worse still, is that during the magical event many of the lands citizens including their villages and crop fields were turned to stone! And many of these unfortunates were also half-buried under the hills surrounding the new mountain range. Stone to Flesh spells have worked on those that weren't buried, but those that were have been lost forever. Patrols from the City of Soren have delved into the depths of the Rilous Mountains, and a few lucky survivors have been found frozen in time in caverns. Several "stoned" cities have now become strange dungeons with "stoned" victims.

The Year of the Return was not a good one for Soreney.


----------



## Knightfall

*REVISED MAP: Ahamudia Region (east)

Ahamudia Region (East):* While the (short) war raged against the Imperials, in the west, this part of the Kingdom of Ahamudia remained relatively untouched. Only the communities of Zale  and Pae were destoyed during the conflict.

The main thing that happened in this region, during The Transformation, was that six city-states were buried under the Rilous Mountains or simply vanished. a few settlements, like the City-state of Hathia were left intact, but their population simply vanished in the magical fog, screaming. As a result, Hathia has become haunted with unnatural creatures includes strange undead and pseudonautral creatures. The communities just north of Hathia quickly joined the Ara-Ragik City Alliance for protection.

Now, east of the Rilous Mountains is a area known as as the Morhan Region. This hilly region is a pre-Transformation area and was left relatively untouched by The Transformation. A few of the more remote communities and structures were buried under the Rilous Mountans or left in ruins, but, for the most part, life continues on in this region as before, just with a different view towards the west. (They were lucky.)

More on the Morhan Region, in another post.

Anyway, this eastern view of the Ahamudia Region is dominated by both the Rilous Mountains and the Dadran Forest. This forest is the home of the Aphranaen, while several gnome and dwarf communites are scattered throughout the mountain range, most notably the Towns of Kygan and Battal. The eastern edge of of the Dadran Forest is considered the border between the forested kingdom and the lands of the Morhan Region, but, in reality, the Javeldians could easily claim everything west of the Town of Westhill, as that area is now uncontested.

However, the King wishes to remain on good terms with those in the east, as his people are having enough trouble with those north of the mountain range and the citzens of the Iron Lands. King Halonnan wishes to form an alliance with the King and Queen of the Goldensoul Monarchy. [The reality is that the people of the City of Hallowridge (and its surrounding communities) wishes to form more than just an alliance with Ahamudia. Thay wish to be annexed, much to the chagrin of the rulers of Goldensoul.]

King Halonnen has become that popular, in a very short period of time.


----------



## Clay_More

Is Kulan a sort of online Campaign Setting, seems that more than just Knightfall knows about it 

Didn't know Enworld had its own CS.


----------



## Knightfall

Clay_More said:
			
		

> Is Kulan a sort of online Campaign Setting, seems that more than just Knightfall knows about it




Your going to give me a swelled head, Clay_More.   

Kulan isn't an online campaign setting beyond the fact that I am a prolific world designer who likes to share his creation with others. I do know of one guy, blackshirt5, who really like the world premise I posted on page three (and 4) of the Homebrew Worlds- What is in YOUR World? thread.



			
				Clay_More said:
			
		

> Didn't know Enworld had its own CS.




I wish this was true but, no, World of Kulan is simply my homebrewed campaign setting. Now, the city known as Mor's End comes from the old EN World City Project, which was going strong under the Rogues Gallery Forum, last year. It kind of died out, but I liked Mor's End enough to add it to my campaign world.

(I was involved in helping flesh out Mor's End including putting together a map in CC2. This map is still in the works and WILL get done eventually. I tend to go on different mapping tangents, as the mood strikes. Right now, I'm back into doing overland maps.)

Of course, as with blackshirt5, I have no problem letting people borrow ideas from my world, as I have borrowed a lot of elements from the homebrews of other EN Worlders (Piratecat, Sepulchrave, the Jester, etc.). If a fellow EN Worlder wants to run a campaign using my world as a basis, I'd be thrilled! And I'd love to hear about the results, so I could glean new campaign ideas and locales from what other's have done. (I'd even share vital DM info, as I would do with blackshirt if I had his e-mail address. If you see this, blackshirt, then send me an e-mail. I have some "For DM Eyes Only" material you might want.) 

Of course, a D&D campaign run by me would have more canon material, as it is my campaign world. And I've toyed with the idea of running a PBP campaign here on EN World. I've never done that before so I'm taking my time, considering everything, before deciding whether or not I'm going to do it. I don't want to start one up and then find out I really don't have the patience for it. (Plus, the learning curve for my world is pretty high.)

Anyway, this has given me an idea for creating a rogues gallery thread for World of Kulan, where I'll post campaign bits and random thoughts, as well as fielding any World of Kulan questions. I'm going to cut and paste the material I posted on the _Homebrew Worlds- What is in YOUR World?_ thread.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## Knightfall

*Teverroot Island Region [Updated Map]*​
*TEVERROOT ISLAND REGION:* The island of Teverroot is dominated by two evil kingdoms. The first is The Dark Kingdom of the Jealous Arcane, which is a theocratic monarchy dedicated to the evil Sword God known as Xuar. This evil kingdom is dedicated completely to the Jealous Arcane and his teachings. Only the worship of the other Sword Gods is tolerated here.

The kingdom is ruled by a powerful family of cleric/necromancers and it is divine law that only a member of said family can occupy The Jealous Throne. The current King is *Mitica Popescu II, The Voice of Xuar* [NE male demigod (divine rank 1) Clr10 (Xuar) / Wiz10 (Necromancer)]. King Popescu II's title is literal as well as spiritual. He is Xuar to the world, and the Dark Kingdom is physically linked to Xuar's godly realm, Dark Rite, in the Grey Waste.

The second evil kingdom on Teverroot Island is the the land known as The Gray Mountains of Duergold. The Gray Mountains are completely dominated by the duergar and they live in an uneasy peace with the citizens of the Dark Kingdom. This peace is due more to the threat of the morlocks of the Underearth, to both kingdoms, than to any mutual appeal to each other, however. The gray dwarves of Duergold dream of a day when they can destroy the morlocks and spread their kingdom back into the depths of the Underearth.

The current "Priest-King" is *Lord Morkus Zolavar* [LE male duergar Clr8 (Laduguer) / Ftr8], and he rules Duergold absolutely in the divine name of Laduguer. Lord Zolavar doesn't suffer fools around him and is ruthless to his enemies both external and internal. Many in the kingdom wish to forego the idea of returning to the Underearth, en masse, to wage another war against the morlocks, and there have been several attempts on Morkus's life. None have ever come close to succeeding, as the Priest-King is as paranoid and he is powerful.

The map of this region also shows another "vile" kingdom known as The Kingdom of the Vicious Wave. This island kingdom controls the entire chain of islands known as the Vile Islands, and the denizens of this thalassocracy live up to their kingdom's name in every sense of the phrase "vicious wave". They are ruthless pirates and scallywags both above and under the sea.

The kingdom is dominated by humans and evil aquatic races such as kuo-toa, merrow, sahuagin, etc. They consider all outsiders to be their enemies, even the citizens of the Dark Kingdom. The Vile Wavites, as their often called by outsiders, have several communities along the southern coast of Teverroot, but these fortified communities are always under attack by the soldiers of the Dark Kingdom. This war of evil vs. evil is the only thing keeping the Dark Kingdom from dominating the entire lowland region of the island, and from spreading their evil to the mainland.

Beyond the Gray Mountains, there are two other distinctive areas worth noting on Teverroot. The Hills of the Dead is where the citizens of the Dark Kingdom go when they die. Most are simply entombed, but the blessed few are granted undeath and set as guardians of said tombs, and other things in the hills best left unsaid.

Truly powerful servants of Xuar are granted "true death" in the Order of the Undead, which is made up of powerful death knights, liches, and vampires. These knights of pure evil are charged with protecting the kingdom from servants of gods of light and the like. The followers of the North God known as Jalivier are particularly hated by members of the Order.

The other major natural feature is the region known as the Plains of Clay. This region is where most of the Dark Kingdom's more "neutral" citizens are forced to live and work. The region is known for its ruddy soil and harsh conditions. It is also where the Kingdom of the Vicious Wave is trying to sow dissent. It is hoped, by the Vile Wavites that the City of Juitia will secede from the Dark Kingdom and join The Vile Thalassocracy.

So far, the Order of the Undead has retained control of the disgruntled city, but some believe it is only a matter of time, as the Vile Wavites continue to invoke dissent amongst the populace of said city.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: The Onan Region*​
*THE ONAN REGION:* This region is named for the *City-state of Onaway, The City of Tangles*. Onaway is a previously ruined city-state built on the remains of a city that was destroyed during the *Second Ogre War*.

The city is ruled by the Onan man known as *Than LaMarche* [LN human male Ftr11/Clr9 (Aegir)], although he must share power with a senate. Onaway is a republic and its senators have a great deal of influence.

Only in the last decade has the city expanded beyond it's walls. The *Town of Onaco* was founded in 745 N.C. and and the *Villiage of LaMarche* soon after that. Lord LaMarche considered it vital to expand *The Onan Territories* to include the light wooded area near *Cear Viron*, and, thus far, the town named after him is successfully challenging the evil denizens living in and near that ruin. The *Villiage of Kalie* is also part of this growing land.

There are several other power centers in this region, which spills over into the area known as the *Savage Hills*. This includes The cities of Metan, Nikel, and Steins, as well as the town of Heth Hold.

*Steins* is the capital city of *The Lands of the Jovian Alliance*, and is ruled by *Catalina Maddalena, The Conquress* [NE female frost jovian Bbn7/Ftr7]. The Jovian Alliance is a feudal confederacy, but is slowly moving towards a feudal monarchy, as Catalina recently took the title of Baroness.

*Metan* is known throughout this region as *The River City*, and is ruled by a powerful group of oligarchs known as *The Twelve*. These twelve men and women, of various races, are devotees of the *Interloper Goddess, Persana*, as well as powerful merchant lords.

*Nikel* is the capital city of the *Domain of Shadows*, and is known as *The City of Shadows*. Basically, Nikel is going to be my version of the _city of Istivin_, as described in _DUNGEON Magazine #117_, combined with what I had originally planned Nikel to be -- an oligarchy with a small council of rulers (instead of a monarchy). As there isn't any drow in the world, that part of Istivin's history won't be a part of my City of Shadows. I'm not sure what I will be replacing the drow with, but it will likely be abyssal.

The *Town of Heth Hold* sits on the edge of the chasm known as *Bird Canyon*. Heth Hold is controlled by a clan of hill dwarves that have allied with several clans of humans of Onan descent and hairfoot halflings. The citizens of Heth Hold are strongly neutral and guard their independance with much vigor. The town is built half on the surface above the canyon and half along the canyon's walls. It's citizens often trade with the few good aligned denizens of the Underearth. The canyon is named for the flocks of ravens, hawks, and other birds that nest throughout the canyon.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Savage Hills Region*​
*SAVAGE HILLS REGION:* This region is dominated by, you guessed it, the *Savage Hills*. This cluster of divides the *Hawk Plains* from the *Wild Plains* and stretches from the edge of the *Great Forest* to near the *Town of Scandt* just south of the *Domain of Shadows*.

Near the Great Forest, the Savage Hills are dominated by the communities of a magocracy, which has existed in this region since before the time of the *First Ogre War*. *The City-state of Halandra* survived that war, as well as the *Second Ogre War*, and it is one of the pillars of civilization in the western lands of the *Sword Gulf*.

The city-state is known as *The City of Sorcerers*, although its citizens aren't only sorcerers. All types of arcanists are welcome in Halandra, even those from other regions of the continent. However, finding the city-state isn't as simple as walking up to the city's gates. Arcanists are viewed with suspicion or outright fear in many of the western lands of the Sword Gulf. Thus, the city is magically hidden from any who would come to destroy Halandra and its citizens.

The magocracy's other communities are not warded, but it is widely known that these communities are under the protection of the *Magus Concilium*. Plus, many a powerful arcanist has "retired" to a smaller community withoin the Magocracy's border. Also, many powerful faiths dedicated to the arcane have temples spread throughout the Savage Hills.

Another noteable feature on this map is the network of rivers that radiate out from *Silver River*, which comes down through the Great Forest from *Lake Silverleaf* (not shown). I've been asked several time why it looks like the rivers are flowing the wrong way, and have to admit, I was in error when I drew them. However, instead of redoing all the rivers for Harqual, i came up with an in-game reason.

That reason, was the death of the *North God* known as *Tulle*.

Tulle was killed during the *Divinity War*, which ended over a 1,000 years ago. Tulle was the *North God of Rivers, Lakes, and Fish*, and his death sent the waters of Harqual spiraling into chaos. No where is this more evident, in the North, than throughout the lands of the Sword Gulf. The rivers' paths would seem odd to someone from another continent, but it is commonplace for rivers and lakes to defy logic, to the peoples of Harqual.

This makes traveling these waterways treacherous, to say the least, and most prefer to travel overland. Magical flight isn't recommended, over these waterways, as Tulle's death left many *Legacies*, which are wild magical zones and/or *Loosed Divinity**, which can have dangerous effects for magical flying, or _water breathing_, travelers. Most that refuse to give up the benefits of aerial travel often prefer to ride winged mounts such as griffons and hippogriffs.

Note that the arcanists of Halandra don't control the entire cluster of hills that make up the Savage Hills. In the east, they must share the hills' resources with the elves and fey of the *Wild Treelands*. And in the west, the range of hills are dominated more by the citizens of the Domain of Shadows and the *Barony of Poli*. (Poli will be described in more detail under the *Nomad Lands* post, see below.)

KF72
----------
* See page 22 of Malhavoc Press's _Requiem for a God_ for more information on Loosed Divinity.


----------



## Knightfall

*Nomad Lands (Revised Map)*​
*THE NOMAD LANDS:* If there is one area of the western lands of the Sword Gulf, that epitomizes the legacy of the *Second Ogre War*, it is the Nomad Lands. This region has never been the same, after that war.

The denizens of this ruined frontier are a hardy lot, and tend to be insular. They do not tolerate opinionated outsiders who wish to retame these lands. In ages past, even before *Halandra* rose from the ashes of the *Black Wars*, the Nomad Lands were dominated over half-a-dozen independant city-states and castles.

These neighbours rarely got along and when the *First Ogre War* came, they did not stand together. Only the intervention of the silver and forest elves of the *Great Forest* and the *Cadra Forest* saved them from annihilation. When the war was over the city-states went back to backbiting each other.

When the Second Ogre War broke out the elves did not come to the aid of the city-states, which now are now lost ruins. Only two of these ruins have been rediscovered, in the 40+ years since the end of the war — Caer Myria and Caer Ruel.

*Caer Myria* sit on the edge of the Great Forest, southeast of the Savage Hills. It is believed that the ruins of Myria were one of the first locales to be destroyed near the beginning of the Second Ogre War, as the ruins appear to be more than 65 years old. The ruins are being excavated and explored by a small group of adventurers known as the *August Trio* (and their cohorts).

*Caer Ruel* sits east of *The Barony of Poli* and the mud flats surrounding the magical monolith known of the *The Stormmarker*. (This monolith is sacred to the worshippers of the *North God* known as *Sanh*.) Ruel was one of the more powerful city-states of the region. Its ruins were uncovered by the *Baron Father of the Poli, Lord Dagnos Cardonia* [NE male human Ari7/War6], 20 years ago.

Lord Cardonia wishes to deny anyone else access to the ruins, but his forces aren't strong enough to keep "independants" from entering the ruined city and looting its many riches. Getting out of the city, past the patrols of the Poli, isn't as easy, however. Lord Cardonia rules his lands from the *Town of Scandt* using both guile and treachery.

The barony is one of two "kingdoms" of the Nomand Lands. The other is *The County of Valeny*, which is a polar opposite of Poli. For while Poli is dominated by orcs and goblinoids, in addition to many black-hearted humans, Valeny has a very mixed population of forest elves, hill dwarves, hairfoots, and good-hearted humans.

Valeny is ruled by *The Wealdedge Count, Renvan Oakenleaf* [NG male half-elf Ari3/Ftr7]. Since the demon/blood elf troubles in *The Knotwood* began, in 749 N.C., Valeny's elven population has nearly doubled. This has swollen the the streets of every community in the county. As well, many forest elves have taken up residence on the border with the Knotwood, in order to better battle their former kin, the blood elves.

It is rumored that dwarven miners in the *Hollow Hills* have uncovered a ruined dwarven citadel from before the time of the Black Wars. It is said that the citadel is unusual, in the fact that it doesn't conform to the traditional dwarven architecture of the dwarves of Harqual. It is said that the ruined citadel could be as old, as the time of the Divinity War, or maybe even older.

Beyond Poli and Valeny, the Nomad Lands don't have much in the way of civilization. In between Poli and Valeny, there is little more than wild tribes of humanoids and clans of nomadic humans. The most powerful of these nomadic groups are *The Lawless Camps*, which are made up of giants, goblins, gnolls, orcs, and the worst of the region's human population.

The area west of Caer Ruel, known as *The Ruined March*, was, up until several years ago, trying to bounce back from the destruction wrought during the Second Ogre War. Several clans of humans banded together and began to restore the defiled land. In the *Year of the Dawn*, several hordes of ogres systematically moved through this region and wiped out everything that moved. The carnage was unusual, even for ogres, and the region is considered cursed by those in Valeny.

*Note:* The Cadra Forest and the *Crystal Cairns* are to be detailed in post #70, which will describe the *Cadra Forest Region*.

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Arkhangel Region*
This new map depicts the section of *Northern Harqual* I have dubbed the *ARKHANGEL REGION*.

(I have two other maps, which partly show the region around the *City of Arkhangel* but not the entire region unto itself. Plus, it has allowed me to expand further north, near the coast, then I've maped before in this region.)

*The Holding of Acheos* is home to barbarians, icefoot halflings, elves, and centaurs. Acheos is known for its stout warriors and powerful shamans (an adapt/witch). It is ruled by a council of clan leaders and guild masters.

*The Principality of the Shining Stones*, or simply *The Shining Principality*, is one of the few lands in this region not overly affected by the events of *The Transformation*. The Shining Principality has existed, quietly, in this region for nearly as long a the *Kingdom of the Greystones*, to the west, and longer than *The Free Lands of Arkhangel*, to the southeast.

It's strongest allies, in the past, have been the dwarves of the Kingdom of the Greystones and Arkhangel, but since The Transformation relations with the dwarves has deteriorated, due to the influence and location of the newly formed *Kingdom of Jewels* around *Lake Gem* (directly to the west of the Shining Principality).

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

A new dungeon map created in Dungeon Crafter...


----------



## Knightfall

Minar City Redux! Closeups to come tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Minar City Closeup Map #1*

Haven't decided what all thes locales are yet, although some are obvious.

Cheers!

KF72
-------------

*Eastward District*
1.  Ducal Storehouse
2.  The Red Letter
3.  Legion House
4.  The Shippers’ Crest
5.  The Guild of Shipwrights
6.  Fisherman’s Craw
7.  The Lucky Lake
8.  The Thunder of Sanh
9.  The Lodge of the Dead
10.  The Longhouse
11.  Willow’s Works
12.  The Leaping Lion Inn
13.  Shandy’s Pastries
14.  Granok’s Anvil
15.  Henry’s Mounts and Stables
16.  The Four Foxes
17.  Wilderman’s Emporium


----------



## Lalato

The level of detail in your world is astounding.  SWEET!  

--sam


----------



## Knightfall

Lalato said:
			
		

> The level of detail in your world is astounding.  SWEET!
> 
> --sam




Yes, you too can have an amazing amount of detail, my friends. Just BELIEVE in the power of Campaign Cartographer 2.   

Heck, I don't even have the Dungeon Designer 2 add-on yet, and I'm blown away by the features the program has overall.

There will be more later, but right now I'm busy playing the Imperium Galatica 2 demo.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Minar City Closeup Map #2*

*City South*
19.  Legerdemains’ Flophouse
20.  The Auditorium
21.  Nirvana’s Heart
22.  Daghdha’s Field
23.  Yondalla’s Garden
24.  The Halls of the Siren
25.  Hex-hall
26.  The Touch of Melira
27.  Malford House
28.  Blandenberg
29.  The Ossuary
30.  The Hound’s Cry
38.  The Grey Tower
39.  Turcotte Manor
40.  Zachary Manor
41.  Winterholm Manor
42.  Naycal Estate
43.  Shardhouse
44.  Tellison House
45.  Cole Manor
46.  Persulyn Manor
47.  Carrington House
48.  Karr Tower
49.  Dentonson Estate
50.  The Golden Steed
51.  Church of Mayela
52.  Markson Manor
53.  Ducal Palace
54.  Lions’ Gate


----------



## Knightfall

*Minar City Closeup Map #3*

*Westward District*

18.  The Stone & Hammer Guild
31.  Sarrowsyth’s Workshop
32.  Blackstone House
33.  Little Shop of Wonders
34.  The Crafters Guild
35.  The Hunters’ Church
36.  Public Warehouse
37.  The Quay Manifest Office


----------



## Hand of Evil

Sweet maps and I applaud the shear amount of work you have placed into your work.


----------



## Knightfall

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Sweet maps and I applaud the shear amount of work you have placed into your work.




Thank Hand. Right now, I'm working on closeup maps for the previously posted city, Cabaret. The map needs some tweaking though.

(FYI... I'm going to be using both Streets of Silver and Bluffside as my guides for fleshing out my cities.)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*REVISED MAP: Cabaret*

Ok, I was going to do some closeups next but found that I had made the building and streets to small on my Cabaret map. Thus, I've been revising it all day. It is finally done and I'm finally happy with this cities layout.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*Cabaret closeup map #1*

*High District*
H1.  Tribor Estate
H2.  Jamast Estate
H3a.  Angorasun Estate
H3b.  The Lady’s Grove
H4.  Westloch Estate
H5.  Torres Estate
H6.  Bleak House
H7a.  High College
H7b.  Residence Halls
H8.  Blackeagle Sanctuary
H9.  Bakars Estate


----------



## Knightfall

*Cabaret closeup maps #2 & #3*



*Noble District*
N1.  Elgard Manor
N2.  Silver Shaft
N3.  The Floral Gardens
N4.  Tribor Inn
N5.  Weaponworks
N6.  The Exalted Baths
N7.  Leli’s Waxhouse
N8.  Shandil’s Clock House
N9.  The Charming Smile
N10.  Bari’s Soaps & Perfumes
N11.  Perrin Manor
N12.  The Gods’ Acre
N13.  Borders’ House
N14.  The Structure Guild
N15.  The Silversmith & The Jeweler
N16.  Milton’s Broker House
N17.  The Magic Bazaar
N18.  The Waking Sun
N19.  Mutitar Manor
N20.  Ingenue Lodge (and Performer’s Guild)
N21.  Hellir’s Armory
N22.  Guild of Patricians
N23.  The Ossuary of Lords


----------



## Knightfall

*Cabaret closeup maps #4 & #5*

*Soldiers’ District*
S1.  Mercenary Hall
S2a.  Sentry House
S2b.  Armory of the Sentry
S2c.  The Training Field
S3.  The Swordsmen Inn
S4.  Masonry House
S5.  Horseman’s Shelter & Emporium
S6.  Society of Weaponsmiths & Armorers
S7.  The Eastern Barracks


----------



## Knightfall

*Cabaret closeup map #6*

A small district...

*Ambassadors’ District*
A1.  Qualitian Lodge
A2.  Elven House
A3.  Embassy of the Highlands
A4.  Embassy of Minar
A5.  High Forest Hall


----------



## Ferret

Great detail in all your work, thanks again for drawing out that continent of mine. No larger picture in your world though? Lot of really nice regions, or towns but nothing larger.

It just find it interesting the way worlds form.


----------



## Knightfall

Ferret said:
			
		

> Great detail in all your work, thanks again for drawing out that continent of mine. No larger picture in your world though? Lot of really nice regions, or towns but nothing larger.
> 
> It just find it interesting the way worlds form.




Okay, you want to see a world overview, huh? Here you go...


----------



## Knightfall

Ok, I decided to forego working on my Cabaret city map for a bit so that I can finalize the terrain and regions of the *Continent of Kanpur*, Kulan's largest continent.

So without further ado, here is the finalized *Northwest Region* for Kanpur. In reality, it could be called the Far Northwest Region but that's too clunky for me.

*Moved Subregion Descriptions to new thread in Plots & Places.*


----------



## Phaedrus

Amazing!  You are most generous to share this with us, and I am highly impressed! 

With your permission I'd like to borrow some of your work to incorporate into my world (building one from scratch for first time).  What is your real name so I can give you proper credit?  (Even though it won't really leave my house, I still like to give credit where credit is due).  I don't have to have your real name... not sure why I'm asking for it.  I guess my old research-paper-writing days have tainted me forever.


----------



## Ferret

Cool


----------



## Knightfall

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> Amazing!  You are most generous to share this with us, and I am highly impressed!
> 
> With your permission I'd like to borrow some of your work to incorporate into my world (building one from scratch for first time).  What is your real name so I can give you proper credit?  (Even though it won't really leave my house, I still like to give credit where credit is due).  I don't have to have your real name... not sure why I'm asking for it.  I guess my old research-paper-writing days have tainted me forever.




Totally understand the part about giving credit to fellow gamers when borrowing ideas. Lord knows I've done it enough times. Here is all my technical data:

*Address and e-mail removed

World of Kulan Facebook Group*
Facebook Groups

*World of Kulan Forum @ The Piazza*
World of Kulan - The Piazza


----------



## Knightfall

*Southwest Kanpur*​
Here is the second regional map for the *Continent of Kanpur*. I'm going to go into a little detail on each subregion but not a lot as this area isn't as fleshed out in my mind.

*Sub-Regions*
Below is a quick & dirty description of each subregion and whether it comes from a d20 product or is based on an Old World country and/or region. This list is alphabetic. Note there isn't a listing for *Almadon* or the *Dragon Sands*, as those subregions are more a part of the northwest than the southwest.

*Aegis (Greek)*
While listed on this map for completeness, *Aegis* will come into more detail once I get around to subregioning the more central parts of Kanpur. *Aegis* is my Ancient Greece and will draw a lot from texts I own as well as Green Ronin's *The Trojan War* sourcebook coming out later this year. (I can't wait!) 

*Baidhin Islands (Phoenician)*
The northwestern map only shows part of these phoenician style islands. On this map, you get the whole show. And yes, I painstakingly draw (and sometimes redraw) each island by hand in CC2.

*Cathe (Phoenician/Mixed Races)
Cathe* is going to be my Carthage. However, it will be very fantasy phoenician with lots of elves, dwarves, orcs, goblinoids, rakasta, etc. (Must find time to research more!)

*Terre Mortis (Fantasy Undead/African cross)*
I'm thinking desert wastes, hordes of undead, lost cities, and lots of African influences.

*Kesh Lands, the (North Africa/Desert Tribes)*
The map in *Gary Gygax's Necropolis* by Necromancer Games denotes several lands surrounding *Khemit*. One is a land which I believe is called Kesha. I took the name, dropped the 'a'. I am thinking Tunsia with nomadic desert tribes, as per the movies "The Mummy" and "The Mummy Returns".

*Khemit (Egyptian)*
Go and buy *Gary Gygax's Necropolis* from Necromancer Games. The stuff in the back of the book makes it even more valuable.

*Kungya (Dwarven-African/Phoenician cross)*
Here I'm thinking *Cathe* tries to invade by sea and by land but the deep jungles are full of dangerous Africa-inspired jungle creatures and cannibalistic dwarves. Not sure yet.

*Lamnaro (Elven-African/Arabian cross)*
The name was built from the elven name generator from *Dragon Magazine #251*. Broken down _"Lam-Na-Ro"_ means _"East-Ancient-Walker"_. I'll let your minds come up with the rest.

*Phillistia [Egyptian controlled Arbain lands(?)]*
This is another name from *Gary Gygax's Necropolis*. I'm pretty sure I know which real world culture this name is taken from but I won't bastardize how it is written. I can say but not spell it for some reason. (I'm pretty sure it's not Phoenicia.)


----------



## Knightfall

*Revised Continent Map for Janardun*

Hello, it's late and I haven't really thought too much about the regions on this map. It is a more finalized version of the *Continent of Janardun*. Each name represents a province. However, not all provinces are under of the main ruling force on the continent. (A republic - I'll post more later.) A lot is controlled by ogre mages, the continent's main baddies.

Anyway, I'm going to post another one after this but it will have more of a writeup. (It might be tonight or sometime tomorrow afternoon, depending on how much I write.)

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*REVISED this post with different names for some of the islands, as I've updated the region.*

*THE ISLES OF VALOSSA*​
This regions is inspired by two different d20 campaigns. The most obvious campaign is *Freeport: The City of Adventure* from Green Ronin. The less obvious campaign is from a now defunct d20 publisher known as Dark Portal Games. (No sign of the company for some time now.) The campaign is called *Arekoz* and the main book is the adventure *White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus*.

I helped write the book and did some of the cartography. It's too bad the company has disappeared, as most of those who have read it, seemed to like it. I've decided that I don't feel right letting my work simply disappear into the breeze so I've created the *Isles of Valossa* to take advanatage of *EotA*, in conjunction with the *Freeport Sourcebooks* and my own imagination.

*The Island of Arek*
*Calrendia
Calrendia* is the location for most of *Enigma of the Arcanexus*. I haven't read up on Arekoz in a while so I can't say much about it. I believe it was designed to be the typical fantasy kingdom. However, since my *Calrendia* is very close to the equator, a lot of how the land is portrayed will be different. No knights in heavy platemail here.

The *City of Gateway* is one of the key cities in *Calrendia* and is a metropolis. DPG posted a free PDF detailing *Gateway*. which I still have. (I don't know if it is available anywhere still, but I will send a copy to anyone who wants to see it. The city is a great campaign location unto itself.)

*Mhul*
Another region from the *Arekoz Campaign Setting*, this one is a vital import for *EotA*. Not that I mind, the *Empire of Mhul*, as it's called in the book, is a great land of bad guys for the heroes to face. I've even thought of a way to tie *EotA* to *Freeport* and the idea of the lost *Empire of the Serpents*. As with *Calrendia*, the land lies in a warm tropical part of the world and will have to be modifed somewhat. All the better to make *Mhul* more to my liking.

*Aste, Athe, and Nuvro*
I decided to name each island on the map but I'm not going to write anything into stone for these islands. It's always nice to leave gaps for new ideas. (Two fo the names came from my old hand-drawn *Triadora* map.)

*Darkfire Island*
The name for this island realm is a turn of word from the name of a mountain range from the *Arekoz Campaign* map - Blackflame Peaks. I'm thinking *Darkfire Island* will be a mountainous island with warring orcs and dwarves.

*Hurmfarlu Island*
A group of *Horn Minotaurs*, that have broken away from the *Empire of the Horned God*, live on this island. *Sardian Minotaurs* here are larger and more bestial than their normal kin. Basically, they will be modified with the Gigantic template from *Book of Templates: Deluxe Edition*. (Don't know yet.)

*Keoi Isle*
*Keoi Isle* is the home of a kingdom of wizards, known as *Abjura*, with a taste for abjuration magic. On my world, this is where abjuration magic first originated. The god known as *The Abjurer*, or *Abjios* in the language of the *Rachites* (see below), is the island's patron god.

*Merok Isles*
This small group of islands, just north of *Arek*, is home to a culture similar to that of *Mhul*, a land that come from *EotA*. However, while *Mhul* is a dark and evil land, the *Lands of Agul* are more so. The islands have major undead problems, including unsafe passages into the *Underearth*.

I'm a big fan of what *Piratecat* has done with the *DUNGEON Adventure* about the *White Kingdom*. I think I have that issue. Perhaps there will be a connection between the *White Kingdom* and the *Lands of Agul*. Hmm... I'll have to wait and see.

*The Rachis Isles*
This group of islands is know for it devotion to the god known as *Helios, The Sun Lord*. The *Rachites* are a society of warriors, minstrels, sailors, and intellectuals. The theme here is Greek but none of the more "well known" Olympian Gods are worshipped here.

*The Serpent's Teeth*
*The Serpents Teeth* -- the islands known as *Leeward, T'wik, Windward*, and the large central island of *A'Val*. These are the islands of *Freeport*. If you don't know what *Freeport* is then where in the world have you been? Several of the islands that appear of the *Arekoz* map have been integrated into the *Serpent's Teeth* - *Gelem & Gulmagesh*. However, those islands are controled by *Mhul*.

If you want more information on *Freeport* then go to the following web address: Freeport: The City of Adventure - Freeport


----------



## Knightfall

*Near North Region (Revised Map)*​
*NEAR NORTH REGION*
Before the events of The Transformation, the Near North was considered more of a no-man's-land.

The region surrounding Lake Gem was inhabited by wild animals, dangerous monsters, and scattered barbarian tribes. The few cities built in the region never seemed to last. Only the dwarven holds in the surrounding hillside (and one of two elven towns) seemed immune to this enigmatic apathy. It was whispered that the region was under the divine protection of some powerful spirit of nature.

The Wind Plains are known for being home to nomads and horsemen yet there are also city-states and towns. These communities are linked by tradition and a mutual fear of the machinations of the new king of Thallin, to the south. Yet, there are few roads here and sense of windswept freedom.

The Lashee Divide is a cold flat-land that divides the civilized lands of the Principality of the Shining Stones from the hills and forests of the Nashee. Its emptiness makes the Wind Plains seem like the heart of the civilized world. There are only a handful of stable communities between the City at Wood's End and the city-state of Varra.

One cannot talk about cold desolation without pointing out the Cold Barrens. This frozen desert lives up to its name and then some. It isn't lifeless but it is harsh and unforgiving. It is the epitome of a subarctic desert. The barbarian tribes that live here do so because they have no choice. They are outcasts that once worshiped the evil god known as Xuar. When The Jealous Arcane betrayed the North Gods, these tribes were forces to flee into the frigid wastes of the desert.

Life in this region would likely have remained much the same if not for The Transformation.

*Kingdom of Jewels*
After the mists of The Transformation receded from the Near North, six city-states and twice as many towns and villages stood around Lake Gem. Each city-state supposedly came from a unique material plane. Four of the city-states (Dalyvar, Felyer, Halle and Vull) were dominated by humans while the other two city-states (Alithton and Stonevale) were dominated by two unique races -- the Siarrans and the Niomus, respectively.

Thrown into an alternate world with no connections to their past lives, the denizens of these diverse communities were forced to band together in order to survive. Like the Kingdom of Ahamudia on the Ragik Peninsula, the new city-states of Lake Gem had to defend themselves from those surrounding them. The most aggressive of these foes has been The Gleaming Prince, *Lord Augustus Gault* (LN male human, aristocrat 10), the ruler of Principality of the Shining Stones. War has never been officially declared, but the conflicts that are fought on a yearly basis are brutal and bloody.

Luckily, the thanes of the Greystones didn't feel as threatened by the new city-states as the Shining Principality's ruler. A trade alliance has brought the city-state important resources and a strong ally on Harqual. It has also provided the city-states with some legitimacy. High Thane Sannl Blackforge helped broker the alliance that brought about the official declaration of the lands surrounding Lake Gem as a kingdom. This has put the High Thane and Lord Augustus at odds with each other; the two lands were strong allies before The Transformation.

The newly formed Kingdom of Jewels has also forged a tentative alliance with the Archbishopric of Coldstone. However, the new kingdom's strong ties to the dwarves of the Greystones has limited the success of diplomacy with Coldstone.

Regardless, the future of the region might depend on whether or not the city-states will remain allies or turn on each other due to the constant infighting. Each city-state has its own king and nobility. While many look to the siarrans of Alithton for leadership, there are strong forces amongst the human-dominated city-states that want a human as the kingdom's ruler. The kingdom's charter calls for the naming of one of the kings as high king. So far, the arguing (and backbiting) has prevented this from happening. (Alithton has been named the capitial city, for now.)

The siarran king, *Allarur Cakrellas* (NG male siarran, fighter 10), isn't sure if he wants to be the first high king. He would be honored to claim the title, but he believes it is in the best interest of his people and everyone else that each king be allowed a chance to petition to become high king. The niomus of Stonevale are pushing for Allarur to be high king, which has put a strain on nonhuman-human relations.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Cadra Forest Region*
_Description to be Posted. Later._


----------



## Knightfall

*Wind River Region - North and South*
_Description to come. Later._


----------



## Knightfall

*Eastern Shores Overview (Old Version)*

*

*​


----------



## Knightfall

*Harqual Overview (Updated Map)*
I've been busy finalizing the terrain features for the *Lands of Harqual*, which includes adding some additional mountain ranges on the outlying islands.

Cheers!


----------



## the Jester

Wow, dude, this is awesome stuff you're doing!   

It makes me almost want to buy some mapping software- but I like hand-drawing it all.

One of these days I'll have to scan some of them purty maps of mine in and post them.


----------



## Knightfall

the Jester said:
			
		

> Wow, dude, this is awesome stuff you're doing!




Thanks Jester, although I have to admit a lot of my continents haven't been explored fully. And many of them keep having new things added to them.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> It makes me almost want to buy some mapping software- but I like hand-drawing it all.




CC2 is well worth the price but has quite the learning curve. I'm not familiar with much else in the way of mapping software.



			
				the Jester said:
			
		

> One of these days I'll have to scan some of them purty maps of mine in and post them.




I'd like to see them. It would be great to have a visual guide to go with your story hours.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*CLOSEUP MAP: Anoria-Cauldron Region*

Here is a closeup map of the region showing both the Dominion of Cauldron and the Independent Domain of Anoria. Cauldron is the Shackled City and Anoria is based on the old EN World City Project detailing Mor's End and Kul Moren.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Patman21967

I would love to see Harqual done at a closer scale.


----------



## Knightfall

Patman21967 said:
			
		

> I would love to see Harqual done at a closer scale.




What do you mean exactly? More closeup maps like my last one or closer than that?


----------



## Knightfall

*CLOSEUP MAP: Southern Minar-Mathghamhna*

BTW, I just updated the Fruen Region map on page one (post #9). Fruen is the Capitial City of the Kingdom of Thallin and was a major locale in my Kulan 2E campaign. I've yet to make a city map for it, as it is one of the larger cities on Harqual. (Yes, I can be intimidated by CC2.) 

Attached is another 'quick' closeup map of one of my main CC2 maps. i get these closeups by zooming in, hitting print screen, and then cleaning up the image in Photoshop.

The one below shows a closeup of Southern Minar, along with the island domain of Mathghamhna. Minar is loosely based on an old 2E module from Dungeon Magazine and Mathghamhna is from both _D&D Tome & Blood_ and _AD&D College of Wizardry_.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

This map is being posted here to fill empty post space. The* JAGGED PENINSULA* shows a key region of the *Eastern Shores*. True civilization in the east began here and the *Kingdom of Stonn* is one of the oldest kingdoms in the *Lands of Harqual*.

The rulers of Stonn once controlled the entire peninsula but it has long since become divided in several smaller states including the independent lands known as the *Magocracy of Shadows* and the *Principality of Ambra*. However, these two states still have strong ties to the citizens of Stonn.

The denizens of the *High Forest*, however, are less amiable towards the Kingdom of Stonn due to the continuing logging of the *Raln Wood*, which they believe should fall under their control and not the human dominated kingdom's.

Located south of the *Jagged Peninsula* are the *Samuanel Islands* and *Athien Island*. These islands are home to cutthroats and pirates and they have become the scourge of the *Karmine Sea* and the *Sea of the Sun*.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Wind Plains Region*
A map to connect the work I did on the *Eastern Shores*, to the south, with the *Kingdom of Jewels*, to the north, and the regions beyond.

The *City of Alavar* is the traditional "capital" of the *Wind Plains Region*, but communites are more of an alliance of free cities, with good relations with the dwarves of the *Kingdom of the Greystones* and the elves of the *Kingdom of the Silver Leaves*.


----------



## Knightfall

see new post below for a revised version of the Sword Lands (south), as well as an updated version of the Sword Lands (north).


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: The Iron Lands*
Description can be found on my "Kulan: Lands of Harqual" thread (post #393)


----------



## Knightfall

*Revised Map:
The Sword Lands - North and South!*​
Ok, I've been working hard on fleshing out the region of Harqual known as the *Ragik Peninsula*. This included revising the *Sword Lands (east)* map (1st post on 1st page), the *Lake Ragik Region* (to be posted after this), my *Kingdom of Ahamudia* maps (page 2), minor changes to the *Iron Lands* map (see above), as well as creating a map to detail the *Ragik Interior* (also, to be posted after this).

However, this post is to re-visit the rest of the *SWORD LANDS*. The northern and southern parts of that region. The two maps below are finally what I had hoped would come from years of taking the idea of an old, decadent empire and breaking it into pieces. The *Empire of Swords* once ruled over the entire Ragik Peninsula (and beyond) with a iron fist.

The *Sword Imperium*, as it was also called, held sway over many of the lands south of the Ragik Peninsula, even as far away as the *Eastern Shores*, on the other side of the continent. Now, it is a shadow of its former dark glory. For the *Sword Imperium* had been the seat of power for the followers of the *Sword Gods*, a dark pantheon of deities that threatened the *Lands of Harqual* (and still do).

Now with the *Lord of Darkness, Hiisi*, trapped in *Carceri*, his *Dark Children* sent to the *Plane of Twilight*, and the rest of the *Pantheon of Swords* at each others' throats, the land that once held sway in the power of the *Sword Gods*, has crumbled throughout the centuries since the end of the *Divinity War*.

Its people suffered under the whims of vile warlords and power hungry emperors, most who rules for very short peroids of time before being overthrown in bloody coup after bloody coup. This lasted until the current campaign year.

Then the mists of the event known as *The Transformation* engulfed all of Harqual. After they were gone, the Ragik Peninsula was forever altered (like many other regions). Most shocking was the appearance of a range of mountains where once many old *Old Sword Imperium* cities and its citizens lived. The land that would become the Kingdom of Ahamudia came to Harqual, while hundreds of thousands of Sword Imperium citizens and their homes and possessions simply vanished from the world without a trace or were buried under the mountains.

War between the Imperium and Ahamudia was the result, but it would be a short war, as old bitter enemies of the *Sword Imperium* came to Ahamudia's aid. An army marched into the Sword Lands, a citizen of Ahamudia at its head. With him he brought food, water, healing, and the concepts of freedom to the oppressed *Sword Imperium* citizens.

The citizens welcomed him and his army, but the loyalists of the *Sword Emperor* did not. The end result was a battle throughout the streets of the *Imperial City*. Mortals vs. mortals, demons vs. angels, and the *Avatar of Cronn* strode through the city to help bring down the evil of the *Empire of Swords*, as the general slayed the Sword Emperor.

Now, the region known as the *Sword Protectorate*, is a land controlled by outside forces, giving freedom to the people, and tearing down the monuments to evil. Yet, not all of the *Old Sword Imperium* lands are free. *The Sword South* and *The Sword East* are much as they were before the war. And the alliance holding the Sword Protectorate is tentative, at best.

The sniping rulers of the cities of the *Ara-Ragik City Alliance*, still control the lands surrounding *Lake Ragik* in their iron grip, while new dictators and warlords rise to claim now rudderless provinces and territories. The worse being the ruler of the *Järir Autarchic*, a man who sees himself as the next Sword Emperor.

Other lands such as the *Eulayan Territory* and the *Märii Divide* look to profit from the arrival of the Kingdom of Ahamudia and to sway rights to mine the new mountain range and its surrounding hills. And they aren't willing to take no for an answer.

And just north of Ahamudia are the reminents of the civilization that once stood where the *Rilous Mountains* now stand — *Toraa Bagul* and *The Soreney Domain*. The citizens of these lands are both anti-Imperium and anti-Ahamudian. Long oppressed by the stronger lands to the north, they were just coming into their own when The Transformation destroyed the southern reaches of the provinces. This has left them bitter, and they feel cursed by the *Sword Gods*. (Toraa Bagul has more bad luck then you would ever wish on your enemies.)

Anyway, I'm going on and on, while I really should be posting the maps.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Lake Ragik Region (Updated Map)*​
*LAKE RAGIK REGION:* The lands surrounding *Lake Ragik*. These lands were once very fertile, but now magic is used to help crops grow. This had led to a large number of wizards living in the region, and not the good kind.

Not all of the cities are ruled by magic, but magic is often used to help keep those in power from losing it. One guild of wizards controls all arcane concerns for the entire region, *The Ara Guild*.

In truth, the wizards of the Ara Guild are a very decadent bunch, prone to debauchery and masochism. They aren't as powerful as they were before *The Transformation*, as the local rulers blamed them for not being able to protect "valuable interests" to the alliance.

Yet, the alliance is called the *Ara-Ragik City Alliance* for a reason. The wizards still have considerable influence, they just have to work harder for it to work.

Another vice of the citizens of the region are the need for slaves. Sure, the entire *Old Sword Imperium* used slaves, but the citizens of *Ara-Ragik* took it to a different level of disgust, which I won't discuss here.

Also, the region is infested with evil humanoids of all sorts and Ara-Ragik is one of the few places where such creatures live openly with humans. Most demihumans are either hunted or enslaved in the region.

It is not a nice place to live, unless you're evil.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: The Ragik Interior*


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Morhan Region*​
On the other side of the *Rilous Mountains* is the *MORHAN REGION*.

While most of the rest of the *Ragik Peninsula* is home to realms of evil and decadence the lands of this region are more reasonable. The *Hallowed Lands* are a place of power for fey and druidic power. (Not even the mighty *Empire of Swords* ever dominated this region.)

The *Goldensoul Monarchy* is a mixed land of humans, elves, halflings, and dwarves. They are strongly aligned with the druids of the Hallowed Lands, the elves of the *Wild Treelands*, and the dwarf dominated lands known as the *Mines of Morhan*.

Speaking of the Mines of Morhan, this land of hills, mines, and deep delves is the strongest dwarven-human alliance on the continent. In Morhan, hill dwarves live and work alongside humans both above and below ground. (Along with a few clans of halfings.)

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Quara's Sea Region*​
Getting up and close with the *Northlands*. The *QUARA'S SEA REGION* is one of the few regions of the north with any "developed" lands, the *Kingdom of MaShir*. It is home to a barbaric king, who rules by lineage.

MaShir is a stark contrast to the lands of the *Ragik Peninsula* to the south and southwest. Its people follow the teaching of the *North Gods* and have stood in defense of the Northlands from the *Old Sword Imperium* for centures.

Barbarians are the warriors of legend in this kingdom, not fighters. Yet, these barbarians tend to be civil to each other and their allies. They save their rage for their enemies. The *Kingdom of MaShir* is strongly aligned with the *Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot* and the barbarians of the *Twilight Valley* to the east.

Far to the north of MaShir is the vile city of *Klanid*. This city is known as *The City of Icy Horrors* and is ruled by a monstrous dictator whose true form has never been seen. (Most believe it is some form of undead.) What is known is that it isn't a safe place for demihumans (at all) and good-aligned humanoids in general. The denizens of Klanid are strongly aligned to the evil infesting the *Horrid Marsh* (not shown on this map) and are constantly at war with the good-hearted denizens of the *Sival Forest* giants of the *Kaltar Mountains*.

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Tel'Meth Island Region*


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Dragon's Eye Region*​
*DRAGON'S EYE REGION:* Ok, I'm definitely working towards mapping out the *Northlands* in entirity. (That's all the areas roughly north of the *Greystone Mountains*, for those who have been following my world's development.)

This region is one I've wanted to explore for some time. There are a few "lordships" in this region including the *The Blighted Lands of the North* and the *Dragon's Eye Reach*. The city of *Fort Icemist* is another dominant powerhouse in this region, especially on the *Helik Peninsula*.

The truth is that the lords of those lands and cities only rule over what they can protect on year to year basis. Most of the other communities in this region are either highly independent or very mobile. Barbarian tribes are a mainstay across the Northlands and most don't pay fealty to any of the "civilized" nations.

In this region, barbarians are most common throughout the *Frigid Plains*, the *Novael Divide*, and the *Cold Barrens*. They rarely live in one place for more than a month at a time depending on the season. They move with the migrating herds of bison, caribou, and elk deer as well as the rarer mammoths. The barbarians of the Novael Divide are known for using large hunting cats to help bring down prey and are known for using dire beasts and/or smilodons as mounts.

The denizens of the large northern forests, the *Sival Forest* and the *Desinon Forest*, tend to be from other races other than human. Mainly silver 'wild' elves, icefoots (northchild halflings), firbolgs, and frost giants. There are some half-elves living amongst the silver 'wilds' but they are rare.

Evil giants (ogres and worse), vile humanoids (degenerate orcs), and cold-based undead creatures dominate the *Horrid Marsh* and the northern half of the Sival Forest, and they also can be found throughout the Helik Peninsula to the east and sometimes even in the highest places in the *Aragar Mountains*. Conflict is commonplace amongst these creatures and the denizens of the cold forests of the Northlands.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Greystone Mountains Region*​
Ok, this is one I've wanted to do for some time, but I was intimidated by the sheer number of hill-like terrian in the region. Thus, I continued to work around it for over a year.

Today I tackled those hills!

Of course, as its name indicates, this region is dominated by the *Greystone Mountains*. This expansive range of mountains is 90% dwarven. In ages past it use to be 99.5% dwarven.

Now, competition from humanoids has severely depleted the resources of the *Kingdom of the Greystones*, the domiant dwarven kingdom on Harqual. The *High Thane* of the *Kingdom of the Greystones* has begun to restrict access to their underground cities much to the chagrin of those who would do business with the dwarven kingdom.

This region also show the heart of many barbarian tribes on Harqual, the *Twilight Valley*. This huge valley has always been dominated by barbarians and the valley has a thriving, if not somewhat crude, civilization. Outsiders are rarely welcome, unless they are a proven friend/ally of a Twilight barbarian.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*Twilight Lands Region (Revised Map)*​
*TWILIGHT LANDS REGION*
While the *Twilight Valley*, itself, has always been dominated by the followers of the *North Gods*, much of the surrounding hills and mountains are controled by the elves of the *Kingdom of the Silver Leaves* (south), the dwarves of the *Kingdom of the Greystones* (east) the orcs of the *Verge Tribes* (north), and the fallen clansmen of the *Broken Clans* (west).

The orcs of the *Verge Mountains* and the barbarians of the *Broken Hills* are aliies, but they weren't always. Once the barbarians of the Broken Clans used to be followers of the North Gods and allies of the barbarians of the Twilight Valley. They fell from grace during the *First Ogre War* and turned on their former allies. *Note:* This alliance has resulted in a lot of half-orcs amongst the barbarians of the Broken Clans (some half-ogres too).

The dwarves and elves often fight alongside the barbarians of the Twilight Valley against the orcs and their allies, and hill dwarves and elves (silver 'wilds', mainly) live amongst the *Twilight Tribes* as well as icefoot halflings. Therefore, this region is known for having a lot of half-elves and even a few half-dwarves, which are known as muls.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

This map is my overview of the *CONTINENT OF TRIADORA*. I've finally added all the basic terrain feature onto the overview. Now, I can either do some up close screen captures or make close-up CC2 maps of the continent. However, since I haven't done any "real" close-up CC2 maps of any of my other continents besides Harqual, I'll likely end up doing some screen captures. 

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*World Overview Map of Kulan*​
Okay, I've changed my main *WORLD OF KULAN* map. I fixed a few scaling issues with some of the isalnds I place on the map plus made sure everything messed well together.

I've decided that I like _Destan's Valus Campaign Sourcebook_ enough to include *Valus* on World of Kulan. I'm thinking they would fit best in the *North Sea* between the *Lands of Harqual* and the *Continent of Kanpur*, with *The Fallenlands* to the south. Thus, the notation with the question mark.

Plus, I've given the three subcontinents of the Continent of Kanpur official names. The *Dark Continent*, the *Empire Continent*, and the *Northern Continent*. *Gwyrdhyn* and the region known as the *Crowded Sea* are isolated enough from the rest of of the continent to also have their own names put on this map.

I've, now clearly marked the islands known as *Merria* and the *Isles of Valossa* as well, and those two regions are major regions on Kulan.

Three new names have been added to this map - the island chain northwest of the *Continent of Janardun* is now called *Ryaith*, which means *"Jadehome"* in the language of the elves; there is now a group of related islands in the *Wakuna Sea*, southeast of Harqual, which I've simple called the *Wakuna Islands*, for now; and finally there are the *Vol Isles*,which run from *Triadora* to near the shores of the Empire Continent. These are all minor regions that have a considerable connection to the mainlands. There isn't a strong unifying force for these lands, although the elves of Ryaith do feel a kinship to each other.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Wisdom Penalty

this is a great thread, knightfall. i especially love the most recent (world) map - though im not sure if one of your other uploads already had it. i was wondering if you have a web site with all the maps? also, i cant read the scale (at least on the world map) - could you tell me what it is? i have thought of dropping valus into eberron but i think id have to change the scale, and also am not sure if the climate would mesh. have you given any thought to those issues? thanks!

the hotlanta manta,
W.P.


----------



## Knightfall

Wisdom Penalty said:
			
		

> this is a great thread, knightfall. i especially love the most recent (world) map - though im not sure if one of your other uploads already had it. i was wondering if you have a web site with all the maps? also, i cant read the scale (at least on the world map) - could you tell me what it is? i have thought of dropping valus into eberron but i think id have to change the scale, and also am not sure if the climate would mesh. have you given any thought to those issues? thanks!
> 
> the hotlanta manta,
> W.P.




I did have another upload of this map, but I changed that one to be without regional names. I don't have my maps on my website, but I do have them on my World of Kulan Yahoo Group. However, the maps there, in the photos section, are smaller as I want to save space in the files section for campaign material.

The scale on the World of Kulan map goes up by 250 miles for each increment. Thus the total miles on the scale bar is 2000 miles. Thus, World of Kulan's circumference is "roughly" 22,000 miles. (I didn't measure exactly so, I can't say for certain the "exact" circumference.) This means, Kulan is slightly smaller than Earth (24,902 mi.), but I'm not sure by how much.

Valus, to me, seems like it would fit best into a temperate to subarctic climate. I've thought of scale a bit but will likely pester Desten for more info, once I get deeper into reading the Valus book. 

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Temple of Dark Desire*

This map was lost during the crash. This decadent, evil temple is dedicated to both the *Interloper Goddess* known as *Loviatar* and the *World God* known as *Karaan*.

The temple is located underground somewhere beneath the lands of the *Ara-Ragik City Alliance*. How and why these two deities followers became allied to each other is unknown. What is known is that the combined might of their dark priests/preistesses is said to rival that of those of a priest of a Greater God.

For game purposes, priests and priestesses of either deity, from this temple only, can choose any three domains off both deity domain lists, combined. This includes the following domains: Apathy, Bestial, Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Pain, Moon, and Suffering. The *Cult of the Dark Desire* is considered a heretical sect, by both their churches.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*Welcome to Cauldron, World of Kulan Style!*

Ok, I'm definitely going to run the _DUNGEON Magazine Adventure Path_, once I can get some players, and have already decided where to put it in the *Lands of Harqual*. But in order to get most of the locations on the Cauldron map in DUNGEON onto a custom regional map for on Harqual, I needed to go smaller then the standard size I use. This map, simply called *Around Cauldron*, is at the same scale that I did for the *Qualitian Belt*.

The map shows more than just the *Dominion of Cauldron* though. It has also has the *Barony of Calot* and locales of the *Independent Domain of Anoria*, the *Duchy of Minar*, and the *Verdalf Forest* on it as well. I've also added another ruin at this level, besides *Shatterhorn*, called *The Sundered Citadel*. This ruin is where a magical, flying fortress crashed into the earth over 800 years ago. The impact raised the land around it, as well as defiling the vegetation. Over the years a sparse copse of twisted trees grew up around the ruin. Now, only the very brave or very foolish enter "the hilly copse of death".

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*Around Fruen (Revised Map)*​
*AROUND FRUEN:* Okay, so since I've been doing my "extreme closeup" maps, I've felt the need to make all the maps at this level look the same. Now, unfortunately this map was done with the symbols at .2 instead of the .25 I did *Around Cauldron*.

Thus, I've left the symbols at the same size and simply given names to everything on the map. I had planned to leave it more open-ended but that didn't last long.

One of the main places of note is *Stanzfeld Mansion*, located in a low valley in center of the *Hills of Davas*. This "manor" is owned and operated by a group that called themselves the *Fallow's Cross Adventurers*. The name comes from the name of the *Town of Fallow's Cross*, which is further west, beyond the edge of this map. I borrowed, with permission, the concept of _Fallow's Cross_ from an old 2E website dedicated to the _Forgotten Realms_. Thus, both Stanzfeld Mansion and the *Hamlet of Stanzfeld*, also detailed on that site, were 'ported over to Kulan.

Another important place on this map is the *Wilder Inn*. So named for its location in the wilderness, just beyond the verdent farmlands of the east and the protective reach of the *City of Rivenwood* to the west. The Wilder Inn is the last stop along the road before braving the lands between *Two Bridges* and the *City of Rivenwood*. (Two Bridges is what the farmers and woodsmen call this region, although there isn't any physical hamlet or village in the area with that name.)

The last place I'm going to delve into is the building known as *Spirit House*. Named for the haunted gorge known as *Spirit Rift*, this building is said to be haunted but still is used by the local lord knight to watch over the lands and communities in this area. It is said that the knight and his family's dreams are troubled and that the kinght's son often wakes up screaming in the middle of the night.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Around Stonn City*​
Okay, here's the next of my "extreme closeup" maps. This one shows the lands surrounding *Stonn City*, which is the capital city of the *Kingdom of Stonn* (naturally). *Stonn*, the kingdom, has a very lawful society and most outsdiers say it is strict beyond reason. However, the citizens of Stonn also have more security than more countries and city-states.

*Note:* The Kingdom of Stonn is a very large kingdom and I've never been able to put it all on one map to my liking.

This map shows the heart and soul of the kingdom. This area is where most of the true power comes from. Other cities, towns, and fortresses beyond this area tend to be fairly autonomous. However, with the *Kingdom of Thallin* in a state of civil war the kingdom's mysterious queen, *Emilia the Cane*, has begun to strength the influence of *Stonn City* over these distant communites.

However, not all the communities in this area pay homage to the *Queen of Stonn*. The dwarven/human dominant *Town of Relukk* bought its independance from the queen centuries ago in return for a seady supply of iron, silver and carbon from the *Mines of Relukk*. Also, the elven communities of the *Saln Woods* consider themselves independant and resist all attempts by the Queen to bring them into the kingdom. (She considers the woods to be "Stonn" territory.)

Two other places, on this map, need mention.

First, the *City of Aarlan*. This city is one of the few cities of the *Eastern Shores* without a wall. The city is regarded as one of the most beautiful human-dominated cities of the Eastern Shores. Only the capital city of the *Kingdom of Navirosov*, known as *Magdalene*, is said to be more inspiring. The *City of Aarlan* is also notable for the secret society that is said to call the city home, the *Sisters of the Way*. It is not the society's name that is secret, just its members and purpose.

Second, the structure known as *Bantam House*. Bantam House is a inn of sorts for small folk. Halflings, kitts, buckawns, and fremlins are common visitors to Bantam House, as well as the occasional dwarven runt. The inn even has had a star gnome visit once, while his spelljammer was being fixed. Those tall folk that would like to visit here better have a _potion of reduce_ or they'll never get inside the front door. The building is sized for small folk and is built into the ground like a hairfoot dwelling.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAPS:
Chara Coast Overview & Cities of the Chara Coast*





The first, overview, map shows the region directly south of the *Kingdom of Izmer* (no wisecracks, please). Five cities dominate this region (not including the cities of *Dragonhold* and *Thessalhold*) -- *Acquadeipe*, *Hellekan*, *Favir*, *Sange*, and *Sulinon*. As well, the two cities at the top of the map, *Sumdall* and *Vylend* are part of *Kingdom of Izmer*, while *Belinay* and *Hathmathia*, at the bottom of the map, are part of the *Belin Confederacy*.

The *City of Acquadeipe* is known as *The Shining City*. It will be described based on a different map (will be posted later).

The second map shows the *Chara Cities*.

The *City of Hellekan* is known as the *City of the Sun*. This is due to the fact that the citizens worship the *Interloper God* known as *Apollo*. The other deities worshipped in the city can be counted on one hand. The *North God of the Sun* is the most notable of these deities.

The city is a beautiful place full of cobblestone streets, high rooftops, stone columns, and picturesque gardens. The center of the city is dominated by the *Temple of Apollo* and the *House of Lords*.

The *City of Favir* is known as *The Littoral City*. This city is known for its beautiful shoreline with sandy beaches, rock gardens, natural sea caves, and underwater reefs. However, those not from the city who wish to see *Favir's* shoreline must either pay a preimum or try to sneak past the strong guard force assigned to protect the coastline (i.e. druid/fighters).

*Favir's* shoreline isn't the only this that *Favir* is famous for. The city itself is a contrast to the beauty of its beaches. It is a mess with sprawling slums and a powerful, corrupt druidic enclave. They will go to any length to protect the coastline and countryside surrounding *Favir*, but let the city rot. As a result, the city's elite live outside the city in walled estates. The city doesn't have a wall, however, and is preyed on by several powerful thieves' guilds.

The *City of Sange* is known as the *City of Bangles*. *Sange* is a dark place known for its slave trade. Slaves must always wear arm bands. These arm bands signify who in the city owns a slave and the more important the owner, the fancier the arm band. Copper and iron for low end slave owners and mithral and adamantine for high end slave owners.

An extremely important slave's arm band is often enchanted to force the slave to stay and work in a specific area. This has lead to many of the important slave owners to having an arcanist on staff, as a slave, or as a member of their own family.

Arm bands are very hard to remove even those that aren't enchanted. Hot metal is molded around the slaves arm causing severe burns. The metal is then marked by hammering or etching in the slave owners symbol. Enchanted arm bands are created differently, but one size fits all as the magical arm bands resize to fit a slaves arm. Only the person who "enslaved" the wearer can take the arm band off, usually.

The *City of Sulinon* is known as the *City of Coliseums*. *Sulinon* is famous for one thing, its many amphitheaters, arenas, coliseums, and fighting pits. All of these structures showcase the city's greatest assets, gladiators.

Being so close to the *City of Sange* means that a lot of the city's gladiators are slaves. However, this isn't the norm, as the city is ruled by a council of retired gladiators. Most slave gladiators are imports from *Sange* or from *Thessalgard Island*.

Gladiatorial matches are constant in this city. Day and night matches of all type are run. Standard tournaments of every size, chained-to-foe matches, beast matches, labyrinth matches, gather the rings, limited equipment matches, no ressurection matches, zombie horde matches, ocean battles, etc.

So complex is the type of matches available to be watched in this city that there are unique arenas for almost every type of contest imaginable. As a result, the only businesses here are related to gladitoral games, whether it be weaponsmiths or traders who travel the continent to find exotic creatures to fight ing the beast matches. The *City of Sulinon* imports almost all of its food and other essential needs for life.

The last place worth noting on this map is the *Thessalgard Holds*. This island domain is ruled by the yuan-ti. These creatures have their fangs into every illicit and depraved venture up and down the *Chara Coast*. Their island home is a near impassible swamp with withered trees and dangerous monsters.

The yuan-ti move about the island through several *Underearth* passages or by skyship, as not even they would risk the dangerous aberrations, dinosaurs, and magical beasts that populate the islands interior.

Those communities shown without a wall guarding it are completely underground, while its walled towns and the *City of Thessalhold* are fortress-like communities that are both above ground and under the fetid swamps. How the yuan-ti achieved this enginnering feat remains a mystery. Some whisper of dark pacts made with demons, or worse.

Cheers!


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: The Bulge: Overview*
Okay, I had another map of the region I call *THE BULGE*, but it was at too small a scale too show the entire region. I was never happy with it. Thus, I recently did the attached map to show a more expanded view of the region.

Now, I'm likely to begin developing more of this region, as per the previous map I posted on the 11th of the *Chara Cities*, at the same scale (or smaller) as that map. I'll probably start with *Around Selquin* and then move on to *The Hills of Ferinmal* and the *Legacy Lands of the Water God*. After that, who knows! 

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*AROUND SELQUIN*​On the opposite side of the Chara Coast is a region that is famous for the Free City of Selquin. Selquin is known as The Traders' City and is known for being hub of mercantile traffic from the Thunder Lands in the North to the Far South in, well, the south.

Several communities along the coast of Relaini Bay are allied to Selquin, for protection, as vassals – Farva, Iuhul, and Alquain. Not that Selquin is a giant monstrosity that pulls in alliances because of its power. No, Selquin is a small city with big dreams and a good heart. It has become known as one of the best and safest ports of call in the border lands around the Great Expanse.

In order to be successful, the residents of Selquin have had to learn to be diplomatic on all sides. Some desert elves of the Great Expanse had been known to raid outlying communities, in the past, but now the rulers of Selquin have a strong alliance with the leader of the desert elves, Phyre Everstrong, the Lord of the Kin. Everstrong is a stalwart believer in the Tenets of the Balance and goes to great lengths to make sure outsiders don't cause havoc with the fragile ecosystem of the Great Expanse.

Besides the desert elves, the rulers of Selquin (known as the Officers' Council) have had to in the past make deals with the Cities of the Relaini, the Ferinmal Homeland, and even a few of the more civilized denizens of the Myriad Holds. The Officers' Council recently brokered a tentative trade agreement with the City-state of Tyr.

Now, there is more to see here than just The Traders' City. A good case in point is the Great Expanse itself and its many diverse denizens. Of course, its most infamous ones are the desert elves. Desert elves are nomadic by nature but do have some traditional homelands based on bands. In this region, the most infamous are Desertwind House and Wildsand House. These are the bands that have raided the coast of Relaini Bay in the past. Now they squirm under the long reach of the Lord of the Kin; however, they wouldn't dare betray his wishes.

Also, the desert hides two structures of note to adventurers. The first is Sandstone Tower, a tall – very, very tall – structure that can be seen as far away as the town of Farva on the coast. The tower is made of sandstone and appears to have been grown out of the ground. The tower doesn't have a discernible entrances from up close, although, as you travel farther from the structure many windows can be seen near the top of the tower, glowing with an eerie, yellow light. It is said that if you can find a way through all the sand surrounding the base of the tower, you will eventually find entrances that lead into a series of sandstone caves. These caves are rumoured to lead to the ground level of the tower.

The second structure is the the home of a known arcanist known as Varilsol. None are sure if that is the old man's first or last name. What is known is that Varilsol has lived in this region for as long as most can remember. He is an ally to the desert elves and is said to be a personal friend of Phyre Everstrong. Varilsol is said to be a powerful earth elementalist.

The desert has other secrets buried under its sands including the Cairn of the Desert Sands. No one is sure exactly where this ancient burial cairn is located and no one has found it or, at least, found it and returned to tell about it. The cairn is said to be older than the North Gods – a throwback to the time before the Second Ice Age. Its location on the map is "only" this cartographer's best guess.

Another unique site is the Crystalline "forest" called Crystaldust, which is considered a holy place to the desert elves. Its crystals have grown up from the depths of the Underearth and some are nearly as high as the Sandstone Tower to northeast. The desert elves of Desertwind House are responsible for protecting the sacred ground. They do this with great zeal and a little bit of vileness.

Casacano and its rift are both new additions to this map. I have yet to come up with a hook for them. Regardless, it will not relate to the desert elves.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: South of Izmer*​
Hi all,

I just finished this new map, which shows the lands just south of the *Kingdom of Izmer*. This map was done so I could flesh out both *Hawkgard Island* and *Wyrmgard Island*.

I'm not sure what each island's society will be like, but I can tell you that the *Hawkgard Holds*, as the towns of Hawkgard Island are known, are allied to the *Eversink Suzerainty*, to the north. This has put the communities at odds with the Kingdom of Izmer, although an alliance still exists between the two.

I can also tell you that the *Wyrmgard Holds*, as the towns of Wyrmgard Island are known, have a lot of enemies, with the *City of Eversink* and the Kingdom of Izmer being the most prominent. However, the wicked denizens of this island have allies of their own -- most notably the tabaxi of the *Storm Jungle*, the denizens of region known as *Caer Valora*, and the monkish followers of *Xuar* from the *Owelga Dominion*.

As a result, the Islands of Hawkgard and Wyrmgard are at a constant state of war. Only this has kept the Kingdom of Izmer from pulling its support from the Hawkgard Holds. The *Queen of Izmer* fears what would happen if the denizens of Wyrmgard Island conquered Hawkgard Island.

The third power in this region is *The Shining City*, also known as the *City of Acquadeipe*. This city is my version of the _City of Waterdeep_, designed to fit into Harqual's history. Thus, it isn't a *"Transformation"* city, instead once being a part of the *Empire of Swords*. It was also one of the first cities to rebel against the *Old Sword Imperium* after the end of the *Mortals' War*.

It is famous for its cosmopolitan citizens and manufactured goods. The citizens of *Acquadeipe* are as civilized as those of *Sumdall*, but not as dominated by arcanists. It is ruled by a group of powerful men and women known as the *Lords of the Free City* and it controls the two communities near it -- *Dorhout Town* and *Glanskust Town*.

It is also famous for the dungeon complex that exists below it -- known as *Bergunter Masse*, or *Mountain under the Earth*. This dungeon/ruin is a huge underground labyrinth filled with monsters and deadly traps. It attracts adventurers from all over the *Southern Heartlands*, as its deep halls and corridors are also filled with treasure. It is also become the tomb of many, and powerful undead are said to stalk its lower levels. It also connects to the *Underearth*.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*REVISED MAP: Nebral Peninsula*
The description for the western lands of The Far South have been rewritten and posted on The Piazza [link], but it's going to need another rewrite from scratch since I've removed Judges Guild's "City State" from my world.


----------



## Phaedrus

Once again, Knightfall, thank you for sharing your creations with us!


----------



## Knightfall

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> Once again, Knightfall, thank you for sharing your creations with us!



Thanks, Phaedrus. Posting my maps here helps me "create" new ideas for each region. I have several maps that are ready to post, but I've held off because I've been trying to build the "themes" to go with the city names and countries. I might be overthinking things a little, but that's me. 

Anyway, the one I'm posting here is a region known as *THE TULLELANDS*. The truth is, the map should likely be named the *Tullelands Region*, as there are several different politcal entities in this region.

*THE TULLELANDS*
The Tullelands is the place where the River God of the Pantheon of the North, Tulle, died and fell during the Divinity War. His death greatly affected the entire continent, as waterways have a tendency to behave and look strange. Nowhere is this more apparent then the Tullelands. The waterways here are highly chaotic: a great geyser shoots up from one of the lakes while the other has a strange "waterfall" where the land rose up when Tulle's divine form hit earth. Now, water falls from a raised spire of magical stone. It's hard to explain.

Anyway, after Tulle's death, his worshippers flocked to the region and several cities, towns, and other communities grew up overnight (the capital city is Tullea). All those communities on the map with names related to water (such as Streambed) are part of what is collectively known as the Legacy Lands of the Water God.

Also on this map are four "locales" of note – Caer Virog, Dunehold, Hillgate, and Ferinmal.

Caer Virog is a ruined city-state that was destroyed 650+ years ago during the time of the Black Wars. No one is sure when the city-state was destroyed and the city is only of interest to scholars (and adventurers). Many have tried to explore Caer Virog, but the shifting sands and rocky terrain makes this treacherous. Those that have found the ruin and returned to tell of it, tell of ancient carvings and Draconic text on its buried walls. Some that have survived insist that the ruin is another throwback to the time before the Second Ice Age.

Second, Dunehold is desert elf city that is referred to as the City of Tribes. It is where all of the desert elf tribes come to trade and settle disputes. However, over the centuries it has had to adapt to integrate other races, especially Torin dwarves, the Bhuka, and even a few johzals. Humans are rare in the city and the hereditary oligarchy that runs the city goes to great lengths to keep out undesirables.

Third, is the Elevated City of Hillgate, which is mixed community of rockwood gnomes, rakasta, southern elves, lightfoot halflings, Torin dwarves, and even a few humans. It is known as The Gateway City and is one of the only ways to reach the Realm of the Little Trees – the mountain kingdom of the of the rockwood gnomes. Hillgate is that realms greatest ally in this region, as they provide as a buffer to those crazy "Tulleans" hell bent on exploring the lifewaters of their fallen god up into the mountains.

Hillgate is also known as one of the leading cities of the Far South when it comes to commerce. It is one of the only places that rockwood gnomes sell their wares to outsiders. Thus, the city has gained a reputation as being a city of hardened traders protecting their way of life.

The final "locale" of note is Ferinmal, or more correctly The Ferinmal Homeland, as most refer to “Ferinmal” as the city itself, not the land (yes, it can be confusing to outsiders). The Ferinmal Homeland is home to very mixed bag of people. One could almost call it the hinterlands on the edge of civilization. All of the other communities here are isolated outposts where law is handed out at the end of a sword.

If the Lands of Harqual is said to have a Wild West-like area, this is it, although flintlocks aren't readily available on Harqual. (Ferinmal City is one of the few "land-locked" spelljammer ports on the continent, and flintlocks are more common in the city than anywhere else in region due to the influence of spelljamming races.) It has quite a diverse population including (primarily) badlands dwarves, lightfoot halflings, rakastas, bhukas, and the illonis, as well as (secondarily) humans, tri-clops, hadozee, giffs, and a small number of desert elves that choose trading with the locales instead of raiding them.


----------



## Knightfall

*Current Status of Mor's End!*

Ok, I'm posting this note before I go to bed just to update those that have been following my development of the *City of Mor's End*, for what was the _EN World City Project_. While I've spent a lot of time working on adding building to the city map, more and more the overall design of the city was illogical from a "# of streets" standpoint. The map simply became to unwieldly to create anything consistant.

Basically, the map was a mess.

Thus, I am completely redesigning the city's street layout. This will give the city a more orderly look while still being medieval in design. Plus, it allows me to better use the random street function of _City Designer in CC2_. So far, I've redone the map with a better overal progress towards completion and all in one night. Now, I simply need to tweak some of the building sizes and go from what I have so far (see attached image.

Basically, I'm going to create each block one at a time and make sure to have an overall theme for each district. I forget the names but I remember the basical style for each area. Now, I just need to begin building the city's blocks as unique communities.

Anyway, time for bed.

Cheers!

Knightfall


----------



## Knightfall

*Thread Update!*
Okay, I've just gome back and re-uploaded all my current maps. I've deleted a few older ones, but have left several older, defunct maps up (i.e. the city closeups). I've added in a few revised maps of older regions such as the *Avion Region*, the *Anthmoor Region*, and the *Jagged Peninsula*.

I'm also going to be posting several maps that i've created over the last year that haven't been posted online yet. The first one is a revised version of the area surrounding the *City of Eversink*. Eversink is _Piratecat's_ creation, which I have borrowed from him (with permission) for my own campaign. However, my Eversink is already turning out to be quite different and it and the lands surrounding it are known as *The Eversink Suzerainity*.

On this map is also the southwestern half of the *Cadra Forest*, as well as the northestern part of the *Storm Jungle*. Between the two great treelands lies *Lake Nest* and the ruined region known as *Caer Valora*. The *Lands of Valora* was a surrogate land of the *Monarchy of Avion* until recently. The tabaxi of the Storm Jungle razed that land and took many of it citizens as slaves. It now lies in ruins and is in complete anarchy.
--------
_Up next... the Coldstone Region._


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Coldstone Region*​
*COLDSTONE REGION:* This region came out my need to map out the entire Greystone Mountain Range. *The Archbishopric of Coldstone* is the dominant political force in this region. It is a feudal theocracy dedicated to Hades; however, other churches aren't restricted (too much) from being allowed to "gather the faithful" within the Archbishopic.

Yet, most of these other churches are forced to set up their chuches outside of the city-state of Coldstone, which acts as the theocratic capital of the Church of Hades. However, the other churches of the North Gods don't have to abide by this restriction. In fact, one could say the Archbishopic is a theocracy dedicated to all the North Gods but with Hades as the controlling force in the region.

The ruler of Coldstone is *Archbishop Dagmar Frosthall* [LN male dwarf (high) Clr12 (Hades)]. He is fairly unusual for a dwarf. He is devoted completely to Hades and has little patience for the "prattling thanes of the Kingdom of the Greystones."

Beyond the Archbishopic, this region is dominated by the *Township of Kimsbridge*, the *Giant Steadings of Muirmaer*, and the barbarian tribes of the *Cold Barrens*.

Kimsbridge is a tentative ally of Coldstone. This alliance is only a trade alliance so the town isn't actually under Coldstone's protection. This is how the town's current ruler, *Leanora Tobbish* [N female human Drd7 (the Daghdha)], prefers it to remain as she doesn't completely trust Dagmar Frosthall.

She has made a secret non-aggression pact with the giants of Muirmaer and hopes to make the alliance a permanent protection alliance in the not to distant future. If the Archbishop found out, it would be bad for the citizens of Kimsbridge as he hates giants, all giants. He would see her alliance with Muirmaer as a betrayal of the North Gods.

The barbarians of the Cold Barrens can trace their lineage back to the time when the North Gods lived amongst the tribes of the Northlands. Their ancestor tribes were never favored, however. Many of them were followers of Xuar before he betrayed the pantheon. Therefore, they were forced to leave the protection of the North Gods and live in the wastes of the Cold Barrens.

This has made the current tribes a bit bitter. They tend towards the evil side of chaos and neutrality, but they are never followers of the Sword Gods. (Xuar betrayed them too, after all.) They prefer to worship Konkresh and Uller but the worst of them worship Gruumsh and Vaprak.

The dead deity known as Zell is the closest many of them have to a "North God" patron deity. Zell was a Sword God who "saw the light" and joined the North Gods. He was the God of Struggling and Ardor, which is something the tribes of the Cold Barrens often take to heart.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Around Ahalgot*​
Thia map shows the region surrounding *The Icefoot Woods of Ahalgot*. This map's main purpose is to flesh out the *City-state of Reims*, also known as *The Radiant City of the North*.

The icefoot halflings of the woods are great allies of the *Kingdom of MaShir* and the barbarians tribes of the *Twilight Valley*, to the east, beyond the *Town of Fade Hill*.

To the southwest are the *Sword Lands (East)*, while to the southeast of *The Radiant City* are the decadent lands of *The Ara-Ragik City Alliance* and the *County of Mistria*.

To the north of Kingdom of MaShir and *Ahalgot Woods* are the *Kaltar Mountains* and the *Sival Forest*. These regions are home to many tribes of giants, barbarians, and verious types of humanoids.


----------



## Knightfall

*The Northern Continents of the West!*
Okay, I've been busy updating the island chains north of the *Lands of Harqual*, which meant that my *World of Kulan* overview map needed to be updated. After finishing that, I decided that I needed a smaller overview of the region that shows the continents of Janardun and Harqual, as well as the surrounding island chains in more detail.

Thus, this map is the result.

And while the *Isles of Valossa* could be said to be large enough to merit being called "mini-continents" they are better described as "large islands".

The region noted on this map as *The Frozen North* is both connected to the history and mythology of Harqual and seperate from its denizens way of life. The Frozen North is home to both gods & men and is not to be treaded through lightly. Frozen death awaits anyone who travels here unprepared.

The same can be said for the islands known only as *Ryaith*. This cold, fey land is to *Janardun* what the Frozen North is to Harqual. However, the temperature extremes aren't as deadly throughout Ryaith, and the forested islands are both beautiful and untouched by humanoid greed.

The last set of islands visible on this map are the *Wakuna Islands*. They are opposite to the Frozen North and Ryaith in every way. The warm, southern currents of the *Wakuna Sea* make these islands tropical, while the Isles of Valossa are only subtropical in climate, due to the cooler currents of *The Serpent Waters*.

The southern shores of Harqual are considered subtropical, as a result, while the southern shores of Janardun are more temperate.

Cheers!

KF

p.s. This map is now out of date.


----------



## Knightfall

*City of Mor's End map nears Completion!*

Okay, I've been working on my Mor's End map all day today. In fact, I've been slowly whitling down to its eventual completion, which is still likely a few months away. Those that put in the time with the EN World City Project will be happy when I'm done (as will I.)

Everything looks good now, although there are likely to be a few design inconsistencies.

Cheers!

Knightfall


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Shantil Peninsula Region*​
*SHANTIL PENINSULA REGION*
This region is dominated by the Desinon Forest, which covers almost all of the Shantil Peninsula. At the heart of the forest is Lake Desinon, a fresh water lake that is fed from the surrounding mountains, which rarely freezes over due to the natural hot springs/vents that bubble up from the lakebed. (The lake freezes over only when the temperature drops below -30° Celcius.)

The cold of the north combined with the heat from the heated underground water makes the Desinon Forest a contradiction of foliage, animals, monstrous denizens, and intelligent races. Silver 'wild' elves and firbolgs are common throughout the forest, which feels almost subtropical during the summer months. The Free City of Windwall is the heart of civilization in the forest and is ruled by a matriarchal oligarchy made up of firbolgs.

Windwall -- also known as The Forest City -- has a long-standing alliance with The Shielded Northlands, which sits on the eastern coast of the peninsula. Fort Shield and Windwall agreed to this mutual protection alliance to deter the machinations of the ruler of The Blasted Reach (another name for the Blightlands). *Karvo Melunsar* (NG human male, cleric [North Gods] 6/fighter 6) has ruled Fort Shield since its founding over twenty years ago. He is a devout follower of the North Gods and has worked hard to build his new monarchy into a force for good in the Northlands.

Besides the alliance with Windwall, The Shield King has aligned itself with Fort Tundra and Fort Icemist (trade alliance). Fort Tundra is an even newer city-state in the north; it has only existed for the last ten years. It's ruler, *Lady Morwen Devonald* (N human female, fighter 4/sorcerer4) relies heavily on the local clans that have sworn fealty to her as well as aid from Fort Shield and Dragon's Eye Reach. The Tundra Princess would prefer to keep Karvo as an ally, only, but she may be forced to formalize the alliance by marrying The Shield King's foppish son, Markos. (He, at least, is a handsome man for his age.)

-----
*Note:* Hmm, I'm going to have to doublecheck which maps to repost. - KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Mor's End - Final Map*

And here it is... again.


----------



## Meloncov

Nice details! Are you doing every building individually or did you make some sort of texture brush?


----------



## Knightfall

Meloncov said:
			
		

> Nice details! Are you doing every building individually or did you make some sort of texture brush?




CC2 Pro a RPG Cad program, so, yes, each build was drawn out individually. Here's a close up of the City of Mor's End, which shows the Number Locales on the map.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

Here are some other closeups of the same city. - KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Qualitian Belt*​
Okay, here is another repost. This one is mainly for Meloncov's reference, as I'm going to be making a request on his "landscape" thread.

*The Independent Sovereignty of the Qualitian Belt* refers to all the lands on the lands on the small peninsula that juts out into *Lake Qualitian*, as well as those lands east of the *Thallin River*, northeast towards *Hamlet of Bredlend* and *Faliath's Tower* (see below for more about this tower), and north to where *Woodward Castle* sits.

*The Belt* is ruled by a council made of six men and/or women, two members from each clan, plus one member of each major race in the region. (This is a council of ten individuals, as there aren’t members for “half-elves” or “other races”.)

The major attraction, on this map, is the tower located just north of the *Hamlet of Breland*, called Faliath's Tower. *Faliath* was a half-elven druid/sorcerer that lived in this region more than 300 years ago. He was known for for his quick temper and intolerance towards those that despoiled the wilderness. He often beset woodcutters with dire animals and conjured evil creatures. Then one day he simply vanished into his tower and was never seen again.

The citizens of the *QUALITIAN BELT* always stayed as far from the tower as possible, but as time passed people forgot about *Faliath* and his dispictable ways and now his tower is a crumbling ruin overgrown with moss. The local children often dared each other to run up to the tower and knock as ask if *"Old Man" Faliath* is home. So far, no one has answered. 

However, on the night of the 300th year anniversary of the druid/sorcerer's vanishing, a eerie fog rolled down from the tower across the eastern grain fields of the Belt. Since then the region has been plagued by insects and sightings of strange lights in the fields. The children are a little less bold now, even during the daytime.


----------



## Knightfall

Another map for Meloncov's reference. This one is a closeup of the Greystone Mountains based on the Greystone Mountain Region map (see this page).

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*Just a note...*

I've gone back and updated the entire thread with the most up to date versions of my maps, as several "previous changes" were lost after the server crash. I also lost a few "revised" descriptions, but most of them can be redone.

I've re-deleted the old Mor's End maps from the first page and placed newer, replacement maps in the old posts. This includes the following: *Duvik's Pass* (post #22), *Around Ciros* (post #23), *Leverkan* (post #24), and *Human Migration Paths - Pre-Divinity War* (post #28), as well as *Temple of Dark Desire* (page 3, post #97).

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## el-remmen

Wow.

I just discovered this thread today and have had a great time looking over your maps.

Beautiful.

It makes me wish I have ever had any luck when I try CC or similar products - but I get too easily frustrated if I cannot just easily drag and drop off a palette of default images of mountains and forts and towns and trees, etc. . .  I would also need to be able to import scanned hand drawn maps and then manipulate them in the program b/c there is no way I would be able to do that on a machine.  

Anyway, it just means I have extra appreciation for the effort and skill it takes to make these.  I am envious.


----------



## Knightfall

el-remmen said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> I just discovered this thread today and have had a great time looking over your maps.
> 
> Beautiful.




Thanks, I work very hard on my maps. Maybe a little too hard, sometimes. Thus, I've learned to take breaks from mapping and do other things.  



			
				el-remmen said:
			
		

> It makes me wish I have ever had any luck when I try CC or similar products - but I get too easily frustrated if I cannot just easily drag and drop off a palette of default images of mountains and forts and towns and trees, etc. . .  I would also need to be able to import scanned hand drawn maps and then manipulate them in the program b/c there is no way I would be able to do that on a machine.
> 
> Anyway, it just means I have extra appreciation for the effort and skill it takes to make these.  I am envious.




Campaign Cartographer 2 Pro is the current version, although there is a CC3 coming out soon. (It might even be out already. i can't say for certain.) The program does have a high learning curve, but as long as you stick with it and learn the interface then you can create just about anything.

I started out as a hand-drawn mapper, and it is really hard to convert such maps into CC2 maps. I've never imported my hand-drawn maps. I simply had to allow for the fact that I wasn't going be able to copy them exactly. It's worked out for the best, IMO.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I've posted descriptions for the two maps detailing the *Ahamudia Region*, on the first page of this thread. (Posts #37 & #38) Next step for this thread is to finish up the descriptions for page 2.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*A new map!*

Okay, here's a map I created for last night's game. The homestead belonged to a half-orc ranger that the PCs were going to meet just north of the city of Mor's End. When they got there the homestead was smoldering, as it had been attacked by snow goblins, a hill giant, and a skullcrusher ogre, being lead by a worg rider/commander called Ginsig.

The PCs killed the bad guys, but the ranger was already dead by the time they found him hiding in the cellar. The did rescue his dog and a goat, however. 

This first map shows an overview of the area near the homestead. I will also be posting a second, closeup version of the map shortly.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

And here's the closeup. Note the areas where the various buildings are still smoking.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Mor's End Final map looks a bit fresher since the last time I saw it (before the server crash). I found a perfect spot for it in my hoebrew so I'm spwipin' the map.    

Love all your work so far Knightfall. The revised Ahamudian maps looks wonderful.


----------



## Knightfall

Here's another closeup map for Mor's End of the Eastern District, which isn't a real district, just the eastern half of the northern part of the city.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Glad you like it. Lord knows it took FOREVER for me to make it. Here's another closeup map of the Eastern District, which isn't a real district, just the eastern half of the northern part of the city.



Beautiful. The more close ups, the better.   JK.

A question for you: Would you happen to have a single map that compines the Eastern & Wetern Ahamudian Region? I tried splicing the two together, but it isn't marrying up right.


----------



## Knightfall

Expect something new here.


----------



## Knightfall

*OVERVIEW MAP: Ahamudian Region*​
*KINGDOM OF AHAMUDIA*
The land now known as the Kingdom of Ahamudia was "duplicated" on Harqual during the Month of Thorn of 749 N.C. The citzens of Ahamudia are still struggling to survive on the World of Kulan and to make matters worse, many of their fellow citizens weren't "duplicated" during The Transfromation.

The Javeldians (as the citizens of Ahamudia often call themselves) come from a dark world called Maran, where evil rules almost everywhere. On that world, their goodly kingdom was known as Javeldos. Those Javeldians not "duplicated" on Kulan soon realized something awful had happened as their fellows simply vanished overnight. This mass teleport-like effect included members of the Royal House of Javeldos including the King and Queen. (Only their youngest son was left behind to defend the kingdom from its enemies.)

The citizenry of Ahamudia is made up of not only humans, but also unique races of elves, gnomes, and dwarves. The dwarves and gnomes of the Rilous Mountains collectively call themselves the Bitran while the elves refer to themselves as the Aphranæn. These demihumans are considered full citizens of the Kingdom of Ahamudia; although, they prefer to remain isolated. However, they have quickly endeared themselves to the elves of the Great Forest and the dwarves of the Greystone Mountains.

The City of Eberel is the transplanted kingdom's capital city, while the City of Halonnan is named after the "new" King. (The old king and most of his family returned to Javeldos on Maran to help rebuild that kingdom.) *King Loghan Halonnan* [NG male human, cleric 10/sentinel 5 (Cronn)] is married to the old King's daughter, and he has become very popular amongst the "people" of the Ragik Peninsula, due to his involvement in the war that saw the death of the last Sword Emperor.

Hutaalar is home to a reclusive race of jackel-headed humanoids known as Hutaakans. This race is also from Maran; although, the Javeldians weren't aware of their presence in the mountain range until the Hutaakans revealed themselves after the war with the Empire of Swords, which is a matter of contention amongst the citizens of Ahamudia.

Bitran is the capital of the dwarf/gnome domain of the same name. The Bitran consider themselves independent from the Kingdom of Ahamudia but the truth is that the two lands are such close allies that the Domain of Bitran is considered a vassal state to the forested kingdom, especially since the transference to Kulan. The Gnome-King of the Bitran, *Kaergaer Herljanvar* (LN male gnome (Bitran), fighter 8), is even considering formalizing such a vassalage and changing his title to "Prince."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Okay, how's this?



Perfect.


----------



## Knightfall

---


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: The Storm Peninsula*
Okay, I believe this is one of the maps that got wiped out by the server crash. This version has a little more detail on it then the last time I posted it. Specifically, the *City of Dragonhold* was left off the previous version of this map, and so was the *City of Reth*.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> BTW, Fru, if you didn't already know, the Kingdom of Ahamudia is basically the Kingdom of Karameikos, from the Mystara setting, with all the names changed, and modified to fit into the whole Transformation concept for Lands of Harqual.



I've got the Karameikos boxed set. I picked up some of the familiar spots right away.


----------



## Knightfall

---


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: The Midlands*​
I believe this is a repost of this map, but I'm not 100% sure. I having some difficulty remembering what was posted here before the crash happened.

Anyway, this regions is one of the maps done at a closer scale then most of my Harqual maps. That's mainly due to the fact that *THE MIDLANDS* isn't a very large region. After all, the capital of the region is the *Town of Shard*.

In fact, the Midlands is such a small region it doesn't even dominate the map. This map shows the northern half of the *Verdalf Forest*, as well as most of the *Barony of Calot*. The capital of Calot is the town known as *Calotown*.

The citizens of Calot and the Midlands sort of have a love-hate relationship. In the past, the two lands were often at odds over farming territory and fishing rights, but now that *The Knotwood* is full of fiends, the Midlands is all that stands between Calot and destruction.

As a result, they now work together to hold the fiends and blood elves at bay, which isn't easy, to say the least. Verdalf has had its own problems with the blood elves of the Knotwood, but the hunter elves have numbers on their side, including many forest elves that fled the Knotwood when the magical disaster happened that transformed the Knotwood.

Another major player in the region is an unknown, evil druid/sorcerer that lives just north of the Midlands within the boundaries of the Knotwood. This evil human is said to be in league with the blood elves, but *Uthather Tower* has stood in this region for nearly a century.

KF


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Nice map. I am interested in knowing more about the Woodwall.


----------



## Knightfall

> Nice map. I am interested in knowing more about the Woodwall.



*THE WOODWALL* is the dividing line between *The Midlands* and the *Barony of Calot*. the two lands have fought over territory rights on this spot, dozens of times. Now, it used by both lands as a place to fall back to if hard pressed by blood elves, demons, or worse, from *The Knotwood*. (Note that many of the non-fortified communities of both lands are usually abandoned when a major attack occurs. These communities are rebuilt later.)

It is basically a large wall of spiked logs that juts out of the ground. The spiked logs are full trees that are half buried in the ground. These tree logs are hardly uniform in which directions they face. A hill has built up around the trees of the Woodwall, which means this ground is higher than most of the rest of surrounding farmland. A series of interconnected wood planks and stone slabs zigzags through the Woodwall, which is a bit confusing to those that don't understand how the structure was built.

The tree logs useds were either purchased from the hunter elves (deadfall) or poached from the outer reaches of the Knotwood, in ages past. The logs are treated with an alchemical substance that offers them protection from normal fire. Magical fire can cause them to burn, and many of the logs are scorched. The Woodwall is effective mainly against calvary and giants, although the steepness of the slope offers protection from humanoid attacks, as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Neat idea. I'm going to have to use it.


----------



## Knightfall

*More about the Woodwall*
I didn't just want another "stone wall" that separates two lands. That's overdone, IMO. The Woodwall was a nice option, although it's not a "true" wall in the sense of the word. But it's still very defendable, although a dragon would likely destroy it easily. But then again, dragons, in my world, don't go around wrecking things just because they feel like it or are "evil."

Hmm, I could see the local green dragon using the Woodwall's pointy logs as a backscratchers.


----------



## Knightfall

*REVISED MAP: Verdalf Forest Region*

Map has been renamed and revised. A new version will be posted at the end of the thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall, I am curious to know if you have done a map that covers the entirety of your homebrew and or maybe a rendered piece of what your world looks like from orbit. I ask because I am putting together an atlas and such pieces would help add to the flair of its cover.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Knightfall, I am curious to know if you have done a map that covers the entirety of your homebrew and or maybe a rendered piece of what your world looks like from orbit. I ask because I am putting together an atlas and such pieces would help add to the flair of its cover.



Here is an image I have of the whole planet. Also see the attached image of the scale symbol for this map. That will give you an idea of the planet's scale.

EDIT: _Note that the scale is now six times more than what is on the scale bar. _-KF


----------



## Jürgen Hubert

Are you using a graphics tablet for these maps?

I found that having one saves a _lot_ of time with the "squiggly lines"...


----------



## Knightfall

Jürgen Hubert said:
			
		

> Are you using a graphics tablet for these maps?
> 
> I found that having one saves a _lot_ of time with the "squiggly lines"...




No, I don't have a graphics tablet. _CC2 Pro_ can do squiggly lines all by itself. I can either draw them straight and then fractalize them afterward or use the Fractal Polygon Map Land tool.

And while I would like to have a graphics tablet someday, right now my computer setup is really crowded over very limited space.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> No, I don't have a graphics tablet. _CC2 Pro_ can do squiggly lines all by itself. I can either draw them straight and then fractalize them afterward or use the Fractal Polygon Map Land tool.




Well, AutoRealm can also do fractal lines, and it still speeded up the process a lot that I used a tablet and placed the dots between which I wanted to do the factal lines with it.

Really, a tablet is so much more convenient for any kind of drawing than a mouse that it's not even funny.



> And while I would like to have a graphics tablet someday, right now my computer setup is really crowded over very limited space.




Well, I normally place the tablet on top of my computer when I am not using it, and on my lap when I do - but I have a _very_ comfy chair...   

Incidentally, how slow does CC2 get when you use a lot of individual icons?


----------



## Knightfall

Jürgen Hubert said:
			
		

> Well, AutoRealm can also do fractal lines, and it still speeded up the process a lot that I used a tablet and placed the dots between which I wanted to do the factal lines with it.
> 
> Really, a tablet is so much more convenient for any kind of drawing than a mouse that it's not even funny.
> 
> Well, I normally place the tablet on top of my computer when I am not using it, and on my lap when I do - but I have a _very_ comfy chair...




All that is good advice and comments, but there is also the fact I don't have the money for a graphics tablet.



			
				Jürgen Hubert said:
			
		

> Incidentally, how slow does CC2 get when you use a lot of individual icons?




Um, really slow, but it also depends on the computer used. I now have a 1 GHz Pentium III with lots of drive space and memory. (It was my Christmas present last year.) I also have a cordless keyboard and mouse, which makes my life a lot easier.

I wouldn't want to try and run AutoCAD or the latest version of Poser on my PC, but it gets the job done for _CC2 Pro_.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Reth Mountains Region*​
Okay, here's a new map I just did today, the *RETH MOUNTAINS REGION*. It basically connect my *"Around Eversink"* map (post #109) to my *"Anthmoor Region"* map (post #19).

This map shown the entire *Reth Mountain Range*, which is surrounded on all sides by the *Storm Jungle*. The bulk of the jungle is controlled by the catmen of *The Tabaxi Sovereignty*, although the mountains and northwestern part of the jungle is controlled by the *Reth Tribes*.

The Reth Tribes are groups of evil humanoids that have banded together behind the power of *Reth City*. The Reth tribes are made up of mountain orcs, gnoll, ogres, trolls, and other evil giants. (They have a tentative alliance with the tabaxi.) The Reth Tribes are led by whoever has the power to hold *Reth City*, and it is believed that the denizen of *Vannar Tower* is their ally. This powerful spellcaster is said to be in league with demons and has "evil" vermin as his/her servants.

It didn't take the tabaxi long to reconquer the Storm Jungle from the lesser humanoids (tasloi, humans) that had moved in and taken over. These tribes have now been subjugated by the tabaxi, for the most part, although some humanoid tribes have evaded the tabaxi by always remaining on the move. The Storm Jungle is a big place, after all.

Most of the communities located within the Storm Jungle were built by the tabaxi, in ages past, but were left unoccupied when they were banished by *Mirella*. The humans and tasloi tribes rarely used the smaller communities, but had moved into the larger towns, such as *Hutham*, *Taggar*, and *Tanggcol*. The tribes avoided the evil towers and temples of the tabaxi like the plague, however.

*The High Priest of Tattenger*, *Merown* [NE male tabaxi Clr20 (Tu) / Epic5], has led the tabaxi since their return and he's likely to be their supreme ruler for years to come. Merown is fanatically loyal to *Tu*, and he hates all other humanoids. He believes humans are little more than pests to be exterminated. Merown has already restored the ancient temple of *Tu-shal* and is planning to have a ziggurat built near the *Town of Hutham*, so more human sacrifices can be made in the name of *Tu*.

Other ancient structures that have been reclaimed include the towers known as *Uhers* and *Veng'Sa'Mar*, as well as the fortress called *Felinhall*. Most of the smaller communities are still half-ruined, but it's only a matter of time until all of these structures are completely restored. Another ancient tabaxi structure, the mountain chateau called *Gebralt* is one of the few that hasn't been reclaimed by the tabaxi. Something even more sinister than the tabaxi lives there now, and it won't give the chateau up.

This map also shows parts of the following nations and city-states: *The Storm Domain*, the *City of Storms*, the *Monarachy of Avion*, and the *Despotism of Viwe*.

The Storm Domain is ruled from the *City of Anthmoor*, which is to the southwest, on the tip of the *Storm Peninsula*. The *City of Hutmallia* is part of this land, as is the *Town of Linnesburg*. However, the communities west of *Hutmallia* are allied to the *City of Tallawan*, instead. *Iagi Castle* is the strongest defendable locale outside the city walls of *Hutmallia* and *Tallawan*. (The citizens of the Storm Domain and the City of Storms are currently hard pressed by the tabaxi.)

Only the most southern part of the Monarchy of Avion is visible on this map, including the *City of Ilasi*. The Ruins of Tladi are of a city-state that was independant, in this region. It was one of the first cities to fall when the tabaxi attacked. The communities on the northwestern side of the Storm Peninsula are part of the island nation known as the Despotisim of Viwe. This land, full of evil headhunters, is led from *Viwe City* on *Tor Island*. It's leader is a hobgoblin named *Galuk Margguk* [NE male hobgoblin Ftr12]. He is known as *The High Despot*, and has made a pact of nonagression with Merown.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*Repost:* Lake Gem Region...


----------



## Knightfall

*Cultist Lair!*

Okay, I just created this map for next week's game session. The PCs are investigating a strange disease/plague that has attacked the halfling and dwarven population of the City of Pretensa. Strangely enough, the halflings are easily headed, but dwarves are not.

The disease/plague is the work of a evil Sword cult known as the Dark Reborn. They wish to resurrect the dead Sword Gods that died in the Divinity War, and often created spawning ground in order to find the right magical locales for their resurrection experiments.

This cultist lair is one of those spawning grounds.

*Map Keys

Primary Key*
1a - Guardhouse, x4 hobgoblin Ftr5 guards (CR 9)
1b - Secret Door (DC 25)
2a - Shamblers' Lair, x2 (CR 8); plus lizardfolk Drd5 (CR 6)
2b - Secret Door (DC 20)
3 - Gas Spores, x4 (CR 7)
4a - Dropoff
4b - Fungal Guardhouse, x2 hobgoblin Ftr5 (CR 7)
5a - Empty Workroom
5b - Assassin Vines, x6 (CR 8)
6a - Secret Door (DC 25)
6b - Fungal Guardhouse, x3 hobgoblin Ftr5 (CR 8)
7a - Cultists Lair, hobgoblin Ftr5 (CR 5); human Clr10 (CR 10)
7b - Secret Door (DC 30)
8 - Treasure w/Mohrg Guardian (CR 8)

*Secondary Key*
E - Drainage Entrance
T1 - Fusillade of Spears (CR 6)
T2 - Melf's Acid Arrow Trap (CR 8)
T3 - Deathblade Wall Scythe (CR 8)
T4 - Wide Mouth Pit Trap (CR 9)
Mushrooms = Shriekers (CR 1 each)


----------



## Knightfall

*VARIANT MAP:*
*Lake Ragik Region (Altered Colors)*​
Okay, I've been wanting to play around with the colors for my maps, in order to make the lakes and rivers less dominant, in color. A lighter blue, however, meant that the greens needed to be darkened.

I like the result, but I doubt I'll be revising my entire campaign setting. That would be way too much work.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: City of Fruen!*​
This map shows the Capital City of the *Kingdom of Thallin*. The *City of Fruen* is one of the largest cities in the *Eastern Shores*, with only *Stonn City* being larger, and more grand, in design.

This is a relatively new map, and there are some more tidbits I want to add to it, but it's basically done. (The alterations I plan to make won't even be noticeable at this scale.) I'll post more about the city in later posts with some closups.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Around Woodend*
_Description to be posted. Later._


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Lake Thorn Region*
_Description to be posted. Later._


----------



## Evilusion

Still have to say nice maps knight. Have you switch to cc3 yet? Thanks again for the inspiration to do my own maps. Hopefully I can post them someday.

Evilusion


----------



## Knightfall

Evilusion said:
			
		

> Still have to say nice maps knight. Have you switch to cc3 yet? Thanks again for the inspiration to do my own maps. Hopefully I can post them someday.
> 
> Evilusion



I don't have any plans to switch to CC3, at this time. That costs money that I can't afford to spend on something that isn't a real requirement to make my maps. At some point, I will convert, but I want CC3 to be more "tested" first.

And thanks for the encouragement. It's good to hear from those checking out this thread.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Ochel Island Region*
_Description to be posted. Later._


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Continent's End*
_Description to be posted. Later._


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAPS: Enlarged World Overviews!*
Okay, these two maps show the entire planet, divided into a western and eastern hemiphere maps. These maps should help those that have been following this thread to get a better idea of where all the other lands are in comparison to Harqual. Plus, these two maps also illustrate how "big" Harqual is in comparison to, say, Janardun or the Fallenlands.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Lake Therse Region*
_Description to be posted. Later._


----------



## Knightfall

*VARIANT MAP: Around Stonn City (Altered Colors)*
My second attempt to make the freshwater standout less. This time I matched the freshwater color with the sea color. The result is promising, although I think the main green needs to be darker. I'm not sure.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

Posted a description for the *Teverroot Island Region* (post #41), and updated the map accordingly.


----------



## Knightfall

*REPOSTED MAP: Paian Hills Region (pronounced PIE-an)*
_Description to be posted. Later._




Those who participated in the failed attempt to start a World of Kulan PBP campaign will recognize/remember this map. - KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: White Desert Region*
_Description to be posted. Later._


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Halaian Mountains Region*
_Description to be posted. Later._

_

_​


----------



## Knightfall

Posted descriptions for *The Onan Region* (post #42), *Savage Hills Region* (post #43), and *The Nomad Lands* (post #44). - KF72


----------



## Xyanthon

I'm really diggin your maps knightfall!  I especially like some of the place names such as Peccadillo City.  Such extensively thought out worlds are always fascinating to me.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Knightfall

Xyanthon said:
			
		

> I'm really diggin your maps knightfall!  I especially like some of the place names such as Peccadillo City.  Such extensively thought out worlds are always fascinating to me.  Keep up the great work!



Thanks, I try to come up with "hooks" for each locale, but it doesn't always work. *The Peccadillo City* hook, is a new one that I just came up with to match the city's alignment (NE) and location. Being so close to the dictatorship of the *City of Siafox* has greatly influenced *Ulderul*.

I had orginally considered calling Ulderul the City of Sin, but that's too much like Frank Miller's Sin City, IMO, and I wanted the city to have a unique outlook towards "indulgence" and fantasy feel. Note that the lands of the Far South aren't dominated by humans. The *Paian Hills Region* and the *Halaian Mountains Region* are two areas where this is commonplace.

*Note:* You can find some political data for various "Lands of Harqual" here. The entries are spread throughout the thread's pages, and only have the most basic of information.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Great new maps KF!


----------



## Knightfall

> Great new maps KF!



I've been on a hot streak lately, when it comes to mapping out more details of Harqual's southern lands. There are more areas in the southern half of the continent to detail than in the north, right now.

Once most of Harqual is done, I'll begin starting to map out the Fallenlands and Janardun, and maybe even a bit of Triadora. Kanpur will have to waitm for now.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Nashee Peninsula Region*​
*NASHEE PENINSULA REGION*
This region, like the Shantil Peninsula Region, is dominated by a forest. Unlike with the other peninsula, this region is named for the forest. The name "_Nashee_" refers to a legendary race of tall, dark-skinned elves. Nashee is an word in the Barbarian tongue of the Northlands, which has several meanings -- "ancient," "tall," or "greatness."

The forest is also called Rmoahalnn, but only a few scholars in the nearby human lands know this name for the word is rarely spoken outside of the forest's interior. Those elves of legend aren't just legends. They are quite real and call themselves the Rmoahali. (This race is from the d20 system sourceboook known as _Frost & Fur: The Explorer's Guide to the Frozen Lands_ by MonkeyGod Enterprises [p. 36].)

*Remember!* There are no drow on this campaign world and this race is NOT related to the drow race.

The rmoahali are an ancient race from another era. They lived in the Northlands long before the human barbarian tribes that now dominate the northern lands. Their kind walked the continent before the North God Cronn first appeared out of the mists of The Frozen North. They are ice age elves with powerful psionic abilities. They can stand as tall as twelve feet. They are also isolationists by their very nature. They consider most other races to be "primitives" with little to no culture.

The rmoahali control the Nashee Forest almost in its entirety. They must compete with the dwarves of Mount Vaag, the human settlers of Harlagren, the evil despot of Hoarfrost, and the citizens of Fort Tundra. The Dwarven Holds of Valag have the most information about the Nashee, but they rarely share this information with outsiders. The rmoahali have them at a disadvantage since the Nashee Forest nearly surrounds the entirety of Mount Vaag.

The dwarves have told the leaders of Harlagren to be wary of upsetting the ancient dark-skinned elves. (Valag and Harlagren have a tentative alliance.) Harlagren is a feudal patriarchy that is only slightly older than Fort Tundra. Its citizens migrated north shortly before the events of The Transformation. The city-state isn't much to look at and the rmoahali could destroy it without hardly any difficulty. However, the elves of the Nashee are more worried about a growing evil located in the north.

Hoarfrost is the real threat in this region. It is a city filled with evil intent. Hoarfrost is a feudal monarchy that has become a sore on the land. The City of Wretched Frost simply appeared one night, out of the mists. Most assume it is a Transformation city. What is known is that its vicious, enigmatic king has a thing for slaves and debauchery. The rmoahali do not believe that Hoarfrost is a Transformation city. They believe its people are originally from the Old Sword Imperium, far to the west. The truth is not yet known.

The citizens of Fort Tundra give the forest a wide berth and the barbarian tribes of the Northlands would never willing enter the forest. The tribes fear the legend of the Nashee and only a select few have ever entered the forest and returned. They never speak of what they saw. The ruler of Fort Tundra would love to sign an alliance with the forest's denizens; however, The Tundra Princess has no idea who or what truly lives in the depths of the forest.

her best chance for allies exists within the southern part of the forest where a group of Nashee elves has begun to reach out to several nearby communities including the City-state of Woodend (not shown on this map). The region known as The Trees of the Nashee has always been a hotbed of revolutionary ideas, and the rmoahali who live in the city known as Treetown (also not shown on this map) have become fascinated with humans. They risk exposing all of the elves of the Nashee to the wider world.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: *Ishamark Region (on Kanpur)...


----------



## Knightfall

*A map for my Shackled City campaign!*

*Temple of the Cat*
In my version of Cauldron, the Greyhawk Deity known as St. Cuthbert is replaced by the North Goddess known as Bast (yes, that Egyptian deity).

I have an important session happening tomorrow and combat is likely going to break out in the Temple of the Cat, thus I've thrown together this CC2 map for tomorrow.

Each square is equal to 5 feet.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*Cauldron: World of Kulan Style!*

Okay, I've modified the map of Cauldron that was made available online by Paizo for my current World of Kulan campaign set in the Shackled City (see attached image). It shows the various locales in Cauldron based on my campaign. And here is the map's key:

*Cauldron Map Key: Order of the Silver Hand Campaign*
1.	Town Hall
2.	Town Guard Barracks
3.	House of Stars (upscale inn and eatery)
4.	Slippery Eel Tavern
5.	Cusp of Sunrise
6.	Tygot’s Old Things
7.	Maavu Imports
8.	Drunken Morkoth Inn
9.	Tipped Tankard Tavern
10.	Lantern Street Orphanage
11.	Skie’s Treasury
12.	Coy Nixie
13.	Lakeside Pavilion
14.	Vanderboren Manor
15.	Minuta’s Board
16.	Sure Foot Livery
17.	Gurnezarn’s Smithy
18.	Temple of Lordly Might (Kord)
19.	Lord Mayor’s Residence
20.	Weer’s Elixirs
21.	Cathedral of Wee Jas (ruined)
22.	Ghelve’s Locks
23.	Sun Sanctuary (Jalivier)
24.	Westkey’s Map Market
25.	Taskerhill Manor
26.	Zanathor’s Provisions
27.	Lathenmire Manor
28.	Half-Orc Mercenary Camp
29.	North Gate
30.	East Gate
31.	South Gate
32.	West Gate
33.	The Brass Trumpet
34.	House Rhiavadi
35.	House Vhalantru
36.	Temple of the Cat (Bast) / Toryn’s Smithy
37.	Aslaxin Manor
38.	Nebern Manor
39.	House Crystalmantle
40.	Southern Barracks
41.	Eastern Barracks
42.	Town Library
43.	Workers’ Union
44.	House Skellerang
45.	House Knowlern
46.	Black Bull Tavern
47.	Dry Duck Tavern and Eatery
48.	Samson’s Inn
49.	House Rhomus
50.	Halfling Syndicate Guildhall
51.	Greenswords Chapter House
52.	Alleybashers Thieves’ Guild (exposed and disbanded)
53.	Obsidian Marketplace
54.	Farmers’ Market
55.	Lantern Street
56.	Lake Park
57.	North Street
58.	East Street
59.	South Street
60.	West Street
61.	Kitts’ Lane
62.	Elven Borough
63.	Malachite Road
64.	Obsidian Park
65.	Road of Hawks
66.	Mayor’s Street
67.	Diamond Fortress
68.	Fish Street
69.	Halfling District
70.	Dwarven District
71.	Rock Street
72.	The Cat House
73.	Magma Inn


----------



## Knightfall

Bumped for my reference.


----------



## jaerdaph

Thanks for bumping - nice to see some of your work with Campaign Cartographer!


----------



## Knightfall

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Thanks for bumping - nice to see some of your work with Campaign Cartographer!



No worries. I haven't been doing any mapping lately, but I'm starting to feel the itch a bit. I'll see where that feeling leads me. If you want to see what I have been up to then check out my Kulan: Lands of Harqual thread in "Plots, Places, and Rogues!".


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Lake Teret Region*
_Description to be posted. Later._


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: The Nashee North*
_Description to be posted. Later._




_River system has been changed._ - KF​


----------



## JahellTheBard

Your maps are incredibly good !

I really like them ... if you don't mind, i will use some in my game ...


----------



## Knightfall

JahellTheBard said:
			
		

> Your maps are incredibly good !
> 
> I really like them ... if you don't mind, i will use some in my game ...



That's not a problem. Use 'em and abuse 'em. If you post them online someplace for your players to reference, then make sure you link back to this thread and list my name with the map. (See under sig.)


----------



## JahellTheBard

> make sure you link back to this thread and list my name with the map.




Sure, you deserve all credits for such a fantastic work!

By the way , my campaign start tomorrow just somewhere inside the fallenlands ( maybe a bad choise for maps are not still ready ,  but is in line with the beginning of the story i told  my players few weeks ago, before discovering your fantastic work)  ... 

Thanks a lot   !


----------



## Knightfall

JahellTheBard said:
			
		

> By the way , my campaign start tomorrow just somewhere inside the fallenlands ( maybe a bad choise for maps are not still ready ,  but is in line with the beginning of the story i told  my players few weeks ago, before discovering your fantastic work)  ...



Great to here. Let me know how it goes. What races are you planning to use? I take you've read my Fallenlands thread in the Rogue's Gallery forum, correct?

And I'll post the rest of my deities on that thread for you, if you like?

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*A Fallenlands Map!*
And here is a quick *Fallenlands* map for you (JahellTheBard) to use. There isn't a scale on this map, so you can decide you're own scale if you like. (Assume the distances are fairly vast but not super-vast.) The cities marked are the _major cities_ in the region. Others are possible but rare (likely hidden).

The *Mountains of NarsKasis* are where the bulk of the nagpa civilization lives. *Craloona* is the capital city of the nagpas.

*Crilian* and *Askinesiks* are cities dominated by the jann. *Giakk* is a mixed city. (The jann still dominate the population, however.)

*Note:* Humans are very rare in the Fallenlands; they are almost unknown in some areas. Humans on this continent fall into one of two categories: (1) the cyradi who live in the canyon known as *Shapneka* and (2) human visitors from other continents.


----------



## Knightfall

*A Triadora Map!*
Here's another map I did of a region I call the *Bay of the Horn*. This area on *Triadora* is dominated by a race of unique minotaurs, ususally called *Horn Minotaurs*. I did it is a slightly different style then most of my other maps.

I haven't really thought beyond the fact that the captial city of the minotaurs is *Hulnin*. *The War War* is my version of the _Great Wall of China_ and the area beyond it is dominated by a race of lizardfolk known as the *Xanth*.

Anyway, this is all for now.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

*Another Fallenlands Map: Around Crillian*
Here is a new region I've just started working on. Crilian is the city-state where The Companions first arrived on The Fallenlands while seeking the legend of a magical artifact known as Ogrebane.

I'll post some information about Crilian on my Fallenlands thread in the Plots and Places forum when I get a chance.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: The Crilian Onshore*​
This new map shows the area directly around the *City-state of Crilian*. *THE CRILIAN ONSHORE* is known for more than the city; it is known for half-a-dozen powerful jann mercantile houses that control many of the surrounding communities.

The towns of *Aliqua*, *Killmar*, *Meliak*, *Quott*, and *Solakk*; the villages of *Mittia* and *Tyilb*; and the keep called *Dulb* fall under direct control of Crilian and its powerful trader families.

The communities beyond those listed are too distant from Crilian for the city-state to control them. Most city-states can only control those areas directly linked to them by roads. The jann are powerful, however, so they often ask for tributes once a year from those just beyond their direct reach.

The strongest of these independant communities is *Taid'd*. More of a fortress than a town, Taid'd protects its interests and those of its vassal communities — *J'kain* and *Raliqu*. It opposes any sort of control by Crilian and other city-states such as *Giakk* far to the west.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: NarsKasis South*​
This map shows the extreme southern end of the *Mountains of NarsKasis* as well as the region west of City-state of Askinesiks. *NARSKASIS SOUTH* isn't so much an official regional name as a simple name for me to remember for the map.

Therefore, no one in the Fallenlands refers to this region as NarsKasis South or the region near the northern edge of the mountain range as NarsKasis North, which is what its map will be called once I create it. Instead, the Fallenlanden races refer to a region by its notable locales and natural features.

Thus, in this region one race might call it the Gatelands due to the proximity of *The Sand Gate*, while another might refer to the region as the Amarin Reach due to the proximity of the *Oasis of Amari* (FYI... kenku control this oasis).

This can be confusing to races from other continents.

Regardless, in this region, the *City-state of Askinesiks* dominates; although, its jann rulers don't officially control much beyond the city's walls. However, its influence can be felt as far away as the town of *Huin* in the Mountains of NarsKasis.

Huin and the other mountain towns shown (*Gulta*, *Quoza*, *Rielmys*) are strongly aligned to the nagpas of the *Valley of NarsKasis*, which is located deeper in the mountain range.

Another location of note is *Kalib Bokr*, which is an ancient ruin from the time before the Fallenlands' Age of Isolation. It is believed that the ruins are related to the Cyradi civilization in the canyon known as *Shapneka*, yet all those who have delved down into the ruins have never returned.

*The Facets* are crystalline forest jutting out of the sands, and the sinkhole called *Cana Sul* is said to lead to the Underearth and some sort of ancient insectoid civilization.

*The Bray* is a gathering place for shapechangers, especially lycanthropes. It is considered a holy place to them. This includes the hengeyokai too.

Note that in the Fallenlands, people are less likely to be persecuted for being evil. Good is still a strong force, but it doesn't dominate the rules of every society. Law and chaos are just as likely to hold sway over a particular region; however, the cities tend towards law, while the more independant communities tend towards chaos.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Around the Thellech*​
*AROUND THE THELLACH* is another map for The Fallenlands. *The Thellech* is a rift-like canyon that was created during the Age of Fire after the efreet became involved in the war that would devastate the continent. There are many of these rifts and ruined landscapes scattered across The Fallenlands.

The ruined rift known as Kalib Bokr is also one of these rift-canyons. (See the NarsKasis South map.) The most famous of these ruined lands is the Volcanic Lands, which dominate the center of the continent.

The Thellech, like many of the rift-canyons, is rich in minerals and magic. Many of the locations that became rift-canyons were once great cities or fortresses during the Age of the Nagpa. Note that not all of these great fortifications were created by the nagpa. Some were created by the other races of The Fallenalnds but most were created by the nagpa.

As a result, *Thellech Hold* is a rich, large town with many suitors. It plays the merchant lords of Crilian against the independant communities of the Verdant Lands. It pays tribute to Crilian once a year, but the amount of the tribute decreases every ten years. *Erinika* is its only vassal community.

*Khidasse* is more than just a town; it is a large community made up of various races. Its citizens live as a commune and they protect each other from external threats. The commune grows its own food and has its own water supply — a well that is never dry. The only thing that saves it is that the citizens sell extra foodstuffs and water to other communities in need. Plus, some of its citizens are powerful ex-adventurers.

Another important locale on this map is the *Hidden Trees*. This small forest of desertwood trees is a strange magical place. It is a powerful place for those that believe in the power of chaos and its trees blend in with the surrounding desert. The trees have the ability to change color just like a chameleon can. However, some believe, like the nagpa, that these desertwood trees can even turn invisible and maybe phase out of time with the rest of the world. What is known is that these desertwood trees are unique as no other grove or forest of desertwood trees can change color.


----------



## Knightfall

Bumped for my reference.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Isle of Dread*
Here's a map I created for World of Kulan that reproduces the Isle of Dread on my world. I used the Savage Tide map as a guide.


----------



## Knightfall

Closeups of Isle of Dread...


----------



## Knightfall

Here's another closeup around Tanaroa.


----------



## Knightfall

*SERPENT'S TEETH REGION*
_(Some of the text below is updated from an earlier post.)_​
*Arek*
*Calrendia*
_"Calrendia is made up of several smaller allied nations and territories."_
— From Black Robes, White Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus​
Since the Arekoz website has disappeared into the Internet mist, I can't really say much about Calrendia. The excerpt above is taken directly from _White Robes, Black Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus_ (EotA). Note, however, since my Calrendia is very close to the equator, the land will be portrayed differently. (No knights in heavy platemail in my version of Calrendia.) I'm thinking eagle and jaguar knights combined with some European-style flavor. (Hmm . . .)

*Empire of Mhul, the*
_"Mhul is an empire that has been in decline for over a thousand years."_
— From Black Robes, White Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus​
Another region from the Arekoz Campaign Setting; this one isn't as vitally important for EotA beyond the fact that the chief bad guys are from Mhul. In my campaign world, Mhul will be connected to the past given for Freeport (i.e. the lost Empire of the Serpents). The land is going to be full of evil necromancers and their ghulish servants as well as the White Robes. I expect a sort of "ju-ju" vibe for Mhul with dark jungles and savage hills.

*Gateway, The City of Living Waters*
The City of Gateway is one of the most important and largest cities in this region that isn't located on a sea coast. Dark Portal Games created a free PDF detailing Gateway, which I still have, but I don't think it is available online anywhere, anymore. Therefore, I'll likely post a stat-block for Gateway based on the one in the PDF but with my own "twists" added in. (FYI: The PDF was co-wrote by none other than our own Darrin Drader, and he and I co-wrote EotA along with Tony Bounds.)

*Vehrmon*
_"Vehrmon is ruled by its wealthy merchants and its religious leaders."_
— From Black Robes, White Hearts: Enigma of the Arcanexus​
That's all I've got. I guess that means I have to make up the rest. 

*The Serpent's Teeth*
*Freeport*
The Serpents Teeth — the islands known as Leeward, T'wik, Windward, and the large central island of A'Val. These are the islands of Freeport. Note that the islands called Gelem and Gulmagesh are part of the Serpent's Teeth; however, they aren't considered part of the area controled by Freeport. Freeport has recently been updated in Green Ronin's _The Pirate's Guide to Freeport_, and it is a mainstay in my campaign world. Freeport is the destination of choice for any captain that doesn't want to undergo the scrutiny of the dockmasters of Sulluhal's ports.

*Sulluhal*
Gelem and Gulmagesh are controled from the cities of Sullgasa and Malthaga. (Note: All those place names are from EotA.) In Arekoz, those two cities are likely part of Mhul, but I'm not sure. Therefore, IMC, I've decided to make those two cities and several other communities part of a thalassocracy I call Sulluhal. This "empire at sea" is Freeport's greatest rival in the region. Sulluhal is independant from Mhul but pays a yearly tribute in order to remain independant. For while Sulluhal has naval superiority over Calrendia and Vehrmon, it wouldn't be able to withstand a direct conflict with the White Robed priests of Mhul.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: The Hidden Vale*
_Description to be Posted. Later._


----------



## Knightfall

I updated two maps related to *The Hidden Vale* map posted above. The *Greystone Mountains Region* (post #91) and *Twilight Lands Region* (post #92). The Twilight Lands Region map also has a new description. - KF72


----------



## Knightfall

I updated two more maps, as well as the descriptions that go with them. The *Quara's Sea Region* map (post #88) and the *Dragon's Eye Region* map (post #90).


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Wild Shores*
_Description to be posted. Later._






Updated with altered colours but not altered text. - KF


----------



## Knightfall

Bumped for my reference. I'm going through all the pages and copying down the tidbits about the various regions of Harqual. I didn't have a backup of that information on my computer, and I felt I needed to copy it from the thread due to the recent difficulties EN World has been having. Plus, it's just a good idea.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall

Just a note to let you all know that I've created a forum for my World of Kulan social group (see sig). I've had a few of my threads moved to that forum, but for now, this thread will remain here. - KF72


----------



## Knightfall

*Island of Arek: Redux!*​
All right, I can't seem to stop changing things in this region. One major change is that I've removed Calrendria from the equation and have replaced it with the Ivory Ports detailed in _The Pirate's Guide to Freeport_.

I've also fleshed other parts of the island; although, it's not done yet.

*THE ISLAND OF AREK
Ashen*
The *City of Ashen* is one of the few free cities on the *Island of Arek*. It is not as big as Gateway, but it is an important port city in the north for those that prefer not to deal with the vile citizens of Agul. Ashen can be a wild place at night, however, so it is important to tread carefully, especially near the docks.

*Gateway*
Gateway is the location for most of _Enigma of the Arcanexus_. The *City of Gateway* is one of the key cities on the Island of Arek and is a metropolis. Dark Portal Games posted a free PDF file detailing Gateway, which I still have. However, since my version of Gateway is very close to the equator, a lot of how the land is portrayed will be different. No knights in heavy platemail here.

*Hiulre*
_Work in Progress_

*Ivory Ports*
The *Ivory Ports* are a loose alliance of city-states on the southeast coast of Arek. These city-states are named Blackburn, Grenato, Pikebridge, Silverus, and Thalburg. The Ivory Ports are detailed in _The Pirate's Guide to Freeport_, a new sourcebook detailing Freeport. The Ivory Ports have been placed where I originally had Calrendia, a kingdom from _Enigma of the Arcanexus_ adventure. Calrendria no long exists on World of Kulan. There just isn't enough information about that kingdom in _Enigma of the Arcanexus_.

*Mhul*
Another region from the Arekoz campaign setting, this one is vitally important for _Enigma of the Arcanexus_. Not that I mind, the *Empire of Mhul*, as it's called in the book, is a great land of bad guys for the heroes to face. I've even thought of a way to tie _Enigma of the Arcanexus_ to Freeport and the idea of the lost Empire of the Serpents. As with Gateway, the land lies in a warm tropical part of the world and will have to be modifed somewhat. All the better to make Mhul more to my liking.

*Saul*
_Work in Progress_

*Tarrend
Tarrend* is both the name of this mountain kingdom and its capital. Tarrend is dominated by dwarves and elves but all the demihuman races are found in this land. Tarrend is often an ally of Gateway but this alliance is not formalized. In truth, Tarrend would like to annex Gateway in order to gain a measure of strength over Mhul.

*Vehrmon
Vehrmon* is another land from the _Enigma of the Arcanexus_adventure. Like Calrendria, very little is detailed about this kingdom in that adventure; however, until I come up with something to replace it the kingdom will remain a part of the Island of Arek.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Greystones South*
_Description to be posted. Later._

_

_​


----------



## Knightfall

I just posted a description for the Coldstone Region (post #110).


----------



## Whitemouse

Beautiful maps Knightfall1972.

Have you done any maps that are without settlements?


----------



## Knightfall

*THE RAGIK PENINSULA [WEST]*​
_"The Empire of Swords." "The Sword Imperium." "The Sword Lands." "The Heart of the Imperiumi."_

For longer then anyone can remember, the Ragik Peninsula has been the heart of evil on the continent. The Sword Gods, led by the Lord of Darkness, Hiisi, ruled over an empire sworn to spreading its dogma throughout the Lands of Harqual. The Imperiumi used its dark power to conquer more than half of Northern Harqual, an aggression that would span more than a millennium. This conflict with the followers of the North Gods would become known as the Mortals Wars (began -1,500 N.C. *).

*NOTE:* The conflict between the Sword Gods and North Gods during the same time period was called the Divinity War (began -1,250 N.C. *). In truth, the wars began as one war on Harqual, but the gods left for the Outer Planes when the devestation became too much for the mortal world to handle.

The Sword Emperors were the divine servants of the Sword Gods on the Material Plane. During the empire's Age of Inquistion, the line of Sword Emperors were demigods gifted with immortality by the Lord of Darkness. When the Divinity War ended and Hiisi was banished to Carceri (-252 N.C.), the power of the Sword Emperors was severly reduced. The Imperial House was soon rife with dissent and division. Assassinations became commonplace as the grasping members of the Imperiumi Family fought to claim the title of Emperor.

Despite the inner turmoil, the Empire of Swords was still a strong force for evil. The Mortals Wars continued on throughout Harqual. The Blades of the Emperor, the empire's elite soldiers, refused to give up the territories that they had fought, bled, and died for. The Imperial heirarchy quickly learned to govern without the divine insights of the Emperors. There was still the clerics and blackguards of the remaining Sword Gods.

It was Mussin's clergy that seized control of the religious hierarchy (-250 N.C.); although, the servants of the Lord of Disease couldn't control every aspect of religion in the Sword Imperium. They worked hard to wipe out the followers of Hiisi, which drove the clerics of the Lord of Darkness underground. Many of the followers of the Dark Children also refused to bend a knee to Mussin's clergy even though their deities had fallen in the Divinity War. The followers of Vespin, for example, began to assassinate anyone who they believed were disloyal to the Dark Father.

As time passed, the Mortals War ended (-225 N.C. *) and the Black Wars began (-200 N.C. *). The difference between the two wars was that the Black Wars was a more uncontrolled conflict that raged across the entire continent, reshaping (and/or destroying) what the Sword Imperium had built. Warlords fought over city-states and nameless borders. Destruction became all that humanity could hope for as old enemies renewed old hatreds and old allies betrayed each other.

On the Ragik Peninsula, the various factions of the Imperial House tore apart what was left of the Old Sword Imperium. They divided the region into petty dictatorships and decadent sovereignties. The Sword Emperors became less powerful with each passing decade. In the worst of times, the Sword Lands existed without an emperor or any sort of rule of law. Those with any sort of power simply held on to it through force and mayhem. The Blades of the Emperors tried in vain to hold everything together.

The Black Wars ended in early 448 N.C.; however, the Ragik Peninsula never recovered. The ogre scions and their kin came for humanity the very next year as the First Ogre War took over the continent. Humanity barely hung on and in the Ragik Peninsula, millions died, as the elite sacrificed their followers in order to appease the ogre hordes. (The peninsula has the largest population of half-ogres on the planet as a result.) In 551 N.C., the First Ogre War ended and the region gained it first break from war since the Black Wars began. The poor and helpless either fled the region or banded together while the rich and greedy continued to bicker with each other.

This continued on until the Second Ogre War began (701 N.C.). The peninsula fell into uncontrolled chaos once more, which lasted a decade beyond the end of the war. (The Second Ogre War ended in 717 N.C.)

Then came The Transformation in the Year of the Return (749 N.C.). It was a change that would rock the Ragik Peninsula to its very core.

_See next post..._
___________________________
* Years are rough estimates only.


----------



## Whitemouse

Tarsis is a neat little map, but I can see that you did it quite a while ago. You style has vastly improved since you made the Tarsis map.


----------



## Knightfall

*THE RAGIK PENINSULA [EAST]*​
Before 749 N.C., the Ragik Peninsula was a region in turmoil, yet it was united in a cloak of darkness. Evil ruled the peninsula whether it was wild evil or ordered evil (or somewhere in between).

*The Transformation*
The Transformation. The event shook the Lands of Harqual. A magical fog/mist engulfed the continent from the Northlands to the Far South. The Transformation was a planar conjunction. It was a mystical rift between worlds. Its cause is still unknown.

What is known is that for an entire week the Lands of Harqual remained cloaked in a haze that hid chaos unleashed. Entire regions of the continent shifted. City-states and towns disappeared into the mists never to be seen again while others were transported to Harqual from other worlds. In some cases, people disappeared screaming but more often, they simply vanished in eerie silence.

Even the continent's geography changed. Entire tracts of land disappeared or transformed entirely. Entire sections of Northlands eastern coast changed overnight. In the southern lands, the Nebral Peninsula, often considered barren outside the forest known as the Merewood, has been energized since The Transformation. The land has come alive, often in frightening ways. Fey are appearing on that peninsula.

The number of changes that occurred have not been cataloged yet. However, one change stands out above the rest. The appearance of the Rilous Mountains (and the Dadran Forest) on the Ragik Peninsula.

*The Transformation on the Ragik Peninsula*
Before the Transformation, the southern half of the Ragik Peninsula was much like the northern half. A collection of dark forests, rugged hills, and temperamental city-states and domains. Toraa Bagul and The Soreney Domain were the region's powerhouses, such as they were. For over a thousand years, the citizens of these two lands were dominated by their northern neighbors. After the chaos of the Second Ogre War ended, however, the two Imperial provinces began to come into their own.

The ports of Soreney were infamous pirate havens; the ship captains that called those ports home preyed on the city-states of the Sword Gulf Region to the southeast (not shown on map). The city-states of Toraa Bagul, which had been fractured and forgotten by the rest of the peninsula, were trying desperately to unite under a single warlord. If the region had progressed the way it had been unfolding, life would be very different on the peninsula's southern shores.

The Transformation, thankfully, changed everything. Fate intervened.

After the mists lifted, a new mountain range appeared out of the haze. The Ragik Peninsula had always been a rugged place but true mountains were non-existent. The appearance of the Rilous Mountains was a shock for everyone in the region. Half of Toraa Bagul disappeared while almost all of Soreney's communities vanished or were buried under the mountains. The citizens living off the land were the luckiest; most of them were simply displaced into the hills surrounding the new mountain range.

Now, the appearance of the mountains (and the forest to the south) would have been a boon for those left except for the people who already lived there. The land that would become known as the Kingdom of Ahamudia was a country of men, elves, dwarves, and gnomes that had never heard of the Empire of Swords. Therefore, when the Blades of the Emperor came to claim this new territory, the Ahamudians fought back. The short but brutal war that followed saw the rise of Ahamudia, the fall of the Old Sword Lands, and a new alliance that brought about the formation of what is known as the Sword Protectorate on the northwestern coast of the Ragik Peninsula.

That's the simple explanation of what happened.

The detailed version of the events in the region that occurred after The Transformation would be a thread all its own...
__________________________


----------



## Knightfall

*THE DUNGEON:
Levels 1 and 2*​
Here are two old maps that I did in Campaign Mapper (*) a long time ago. *I'm pretty sure that's the porgram's name. It's been a while. 

I never got a chance to use The Dungeon but I figured I'd share anyway. 

*1)* I forgot to put the compass on the levels (wouldn't have fit on level one anyway).  North can thus be any way you want but the offical north is at the top.

*2)* On level one, stairs drop (or rise) 3 feet for every single square.
*NOTE:* The spiral stairs on level one go up and out of the dungeon (one-way stone door at the top, can't be opened from the outside.​On level two, stairs drop (or rise) 5 feet for every single square.  The only time this isn't applicable is the stairs coming down from level 1.  That is roughly a 100ft drop in height.  These stairs are enclosed all the way to the bottom and the door at the bottom is a one-way door (the PCs will have to find the dungeon exit west of the start area).

*3)* Any raised area without walls around it is basically open to the rest of the cavern.  Yes, I know that's probably obvious but you never know.

*4)* On level one, Each square is equal to 6ft x 6ft.  On level two, Each square is equal to 10ft x 10ft.

*5)* Most ceilings (on level one and building on level two) are 8ft high.  On level one, this is variable!

On level two, the cavern is roughly 150ft from the ceiling to the floor.

*6)* On level two, the two underground rivers spill over waterfalls into the cavern.  Both are roughly 30ft off the cavern floor.  There isn't anyway to reach them unless the PCs can fly.  Where the rivers go is up to you. 

*7)* Any PC that falls over the edge of any of the gorges on level two, will drop 300ft to the floor of level three.  An anti-magic barrier exists between the levels so PCs CAN'T fly down to level three.  The raised stone pillars (page 2) are magically suspended over their gorge.  They end a few feet from the cavern floor!

*8)* Fixed one building so that it actually has a floor instead of a open gorge.  Changed staircase going from level one to two, to spiral staircase.


----------



## Knightfall

*Freeholds of the Strand*
Old CC2 closeup map for my play-by-post game.


----------



## Knightfall

A new map of the Bluffside Region, which i've made part of The Northwest on the Kanpur. I have a new thread in Plots & Places regarding The Northwest region of Kanpur.

The description for this map will go there.


----------



## Knightfall

Expanded view around the Freeholds of the Strand...


----------



## jaerdaph

Very nice, Knightfall. You are probably the most prolific Campaign Cartographer user I know.


----------



## Knightfall

jaerdaph said:


> Very nice, Knightfall. You are probably the most prolific Campaign Cartographer user I know.



Thanks! 

I try... 

In all seriousness, I haven't created as many map lately as I used to create. I got away from it for a while. (Burnout!  )

Anyway, I'm now in the process of fleshing out more of the western regions of my largest continent, Kanpur. It's about as far away from the Lands of Harqual as you can get on my world. I've done some mapping for Kanpur in the past but nothing detailed. That's about to change.

I'll still be creating maps for Harqual, however. I always tinkering with Harqual, plus there are still a few areas (mainly in the Northlands and Far South) I haven't detailed yet. I want to do a closeup map for the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves too. 

So much to map and so little time!

Cheers!

KF
________________________________________​
[EDIT]
I also have to start going bck through this thread and adding more descriptions for those maps that don't have a description. That's going to be a [fun] chore.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Talangrán Region*
Here's another look at a section of The Northwest. This one mainly shows the country known as Talangrán.

I'll post more about this map on my Kanpur thread in Plots & Places... either tonight or tomorrow. I've been kind of sick this week (I hate the flu) so it's more likely to be tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Wakuna Islands*
Here's another overview map. The *Wakuna Islands* are a small group of islands that sit between the Lands of Harqual and The Fallenlands.

The main island of note on this map is *The Isle of Dread*. I've been a fan of the X1 module since I ran it during the 2e era. It has been a mainstay on the World of Kulan ever since.

I haven't ran the *Savage Tide* adventure path yet, but it is on my to do list. 

As a result of reading the first few adventures from that AP, I've incorporated the Olmec people into Kulan. The Olmecs will be the primary natives of the Wakuna Islands.

Beyond these thoughts, I haven't come up with too much for these islands.


----------



## Knightfall

*Kanpur Map: Gwyrdhyn!*
Here is a regional map for the island known as *Gwyrdhyn*. This island will be heavily Celtic as well as being influenced by Arthurian Legend.


----------



## Knightfall

*Ryaith*
Ryaith is still an enigma to me. These islands came about while I was redrawing Janardûn in Campaign Cartographer 2 Pro. Basically, I went a little crazy and just couldn't stop myself from adding more and more islands. As a result, Ryaith came into being. It will likely be a land that is much older than Janardûn but closely tied to it. Therefore, Ryaith will be strongly psionic but it will also be highly magic. Perhaps Ryaith will be the original homeland of the shoyir elves of Janardûn.

I'm also looking for a place to put some of the new races from the "Races of" series of books. I just bought Races of Eberron plus I also have Races of Stone and Races of the Dragon. Perhaps Ryaith could be the homeland of the Kalashtar on Kulan. I also could throw in the Dream Dwarves. Hmm, the possibilities...


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, I thought I uploaded this one already.

*EDIT:* Ha! I did post it. I just missed it in the thread. I knew I wasn't going crazy! 

Anyway, this is the new place for it.


----------



## Knightfall

*The Frozen North*
This region is directly north of the Lands of Harqual. I will be tied to Harqual somewhat, but the region will have its own history and people.

The Frozen North will likely be influenced by the d20 system sourcebook, Frost & Fur.


----------



## Knightfall

I've added new descriptions for the Shantil Peninsula Region and Nashee Peninsula Region.


----------



## Knightfall

*New Map: The Dual Seas Region*​
*THE DUAL SEAS REGION*
This region is dominated by the island chain that extends from Calla Island to the barren island known as Frey. The western edge of these islands are known as the Honored Islands and are strongly tied to the Kingdom of Navirosov, which controls Calla. The remainder of the island chain is a wild region with isolated communities and seafaring tribes.

The bulk of the various island communities are sea ports dominated by pirates with the city-state of Thunderport being the most infamous. Thunderport is not a place for the faint of heart. It is considered a kakistocracy — a government by the least qualified or most unprincipled citizens. In Thunderport's case, "unprincipled" is the word. Immorality is commonplace and its citizens turn on each other almost as much as they do their seafaring victims.

Thunderport's main rival in the region is the hidden city-state on the island of Uralt. The city is called Uraltia but that name is the one given to the city by the citizens of Thunderport. The denizens of Uralt are a bit of a mystery but the rumor is that the island is rife with werebeasts. What is known is that beasts and monsters are a common sight along the forested island's shoreline.

The rest of the Untamed Isles (as they are often called) around Blackhound and Uralt are a mixture of barren rocks and windswept shores. The larger islands are home to tribes of humanoids such as humans, islander elves, kobolds, and the dragontouched. These races must not only deal with pirates but also with the ogres tribes that live on some of the larger islands.

And then there is Frey to the south and the various islands to the north — the Tiele Islands and the Isle of Mist.

Frey is unique in that it is a growing law-abiding civilization in the wilds of the Karmine Sea. The Domain of Frey is a thalassocracy made up of seven major cities (its capital, Weife, is major port city) and dozens of other shoreline communities. The island's interior is a harsh place dominated by low mountains and salt flats. Freyans leave these desolate areas to such creatures as the powerful tauric race known as the dracovarans and the goblinoid race known as the bhuka.

The Tiele Islands, like the Untamed Isles, are known for being feral but that wasn't always the case. Before the events of The Transformation, Harqual's coastline stretched from Acheos to Port Tiele to where the ruins of Tih'bin now sit. The region was settled by roaming tribes and a few walled towns most of which either disappeared into the mists or were displaced onto the mainland.

The Free City of Tiele is the one community of note that was left relatively unscathed although it did lose a few allied forts and steadings. It is another city of miscreants and thieves. In the past, when it was connected to the continent, the city was known mainly as a city of vices and banditry. Now, as it sits alone on the dominant island of a new island chain named for the city, Tiele has become more of a port city than it was before The Transformation. The process has been painful but it has also changed the culture of the city. It is still a kleptocracy; however, it isn't as dominated by vice as it was before the mists changed Harqual.

Tiele was lucky; the area around Tih'bin wasn't.

Caer Tih'bin, or the Ruins of the Mist, didn't exist on Harqual before The Transformation. It's appearance has had only minimal impact on the region. It is avoided by the local tribes of The Northlands; however, it has become a destination of choice for adventurers who have heard about it (especially from Woodend and Arkhangel). Many have tried to enter the mysterious ruins but most return home frustrated. Tih'bin remains an enigma. The shoreline around the ruins are always shrouded in mists, which unnerves most visitors.

And with good reason.

The area is haunted by what can only be called spirits of the past. Adventurers report seeing ghost-like visages of people and places that are there but aren't there. These apparitions are usually harmless, but they are very unsettling to witness and interact with. There are undead "things" in the region, however, which only adds to the mystery. Plus, every once in a while, Tih'bin spits out strange monsters that can only be described as horrors of madness. Wizards who have visited the ruins suspect that Tih'bin is connected to either the Region of Dreams or the Far Realms. Or even both.

The last place of note on this map is the Isle of Mist. Unlike the area around Tih'bin, the island, or more appropriately, the legend of the island has existed since the earliest days of the continent's known history. Most agree that the island is real since so many people have seen it. However, very few have been able to visit the island and returned to tell about it. The legend of the island is that it is home to a race of fey elves that are connected more to the Faerie plane than to the World of Kulan. No one knows for certain but those that have come back from the mist shrouded isle speak is shushed whispers of a nirvana-like city called Xulvana where the ancient past walks alive and well. When asked for more, these privileged few refuse to say more; they simply smile and go about their day happily. Even threats do not work on these eerily happy souls.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: Thunder Rift Region*
_Description to be added. Later._
________________________________

*Map being updated!*


----------



## Knightfall

FYI...

I'm in the process of trying to update/finish the descriptions for my overview (and regional) maps for Harqual. I've been using the "Homebrew Worlds" forum on The Piazza to get a better sense of what I've already written. There have been quite a few contradictions/mistakes along the way in this thread, so I want to organize things a bit better.

The Piazza thread is allowing me to do this. Plus, once I've finished a description over there, I'll be adding that description to the appropriate post here. I've already done several including two for the Ragik Peninsula.

Hopefully, when I really get going, this thread will make more sense and won't have as much *"DarkOranged"* text.


----------



## Knightfall

_*Dead link*_


----------



## Knightfall

*REVISED MAP: The Eastern Shores*​
I decided this map needed a better look. It now matches the format of my "Overview of the Great Forest" map.




*THE EASTERN SHORES*
This is where it all started. Harqual began in this region. In fact, the world began here as well even though Triadora existed long before Harqual and Kulan did. However, that's another story...

My 2E campaign began in the Eastern Shores in the Duchy of Minar (then called Mulcrow). The heroes of that campaign are now known as The Companions — Bactra Redwind, Dabuk Tigerstorm, Jeddar Silversun, Dvalin Thunderstone, and Mesik Tindertwig. Those were the original members of the adventuring group.

Since the end of that campaign, I have expanded the region by leaps and bounds and it remains one of my favorite regions for the Lands of Harqual. Minar, Stonn, Thallin, and Wolffire are still the cornerstone "kingdoms" of the Eastern Shores, but the other lands of the region have become important as well. I will go over each land in brief.

*Ambra*
The Principality of Ambra is small kingdom that sits on the very end of the Jagged Peninsula. Its capital city is Sunwater and its ruler is *Princess Ionela Sandulescu* [LN female human, Ftr10]. The principality only has three other towns of note, so it barely qualifies as a true kingdom. Regardless, its strong ties with the Kingdom of Stonn keeps it from being preyed on by larger lands in the region. Pirates are a bit of an issue for Ambrans, however, since the coastal land is so close to the pirate havens on Athien Island, Blackhound, and the Samuanel Islands.

Ambra came about after I decided to place a homebrewed version of Castle Amber on Harqual. Castle Ambra will be based on the old school module (I need to reacquire a copy) but it will likely be changed significantly for my world.

*Highborn Lands*
Long before there was the treaty that formed the Eastern Council, the High Forest was the demesne of the elves and fey of Artesia. For centuries, the denizens of the High Forest have remained aloof from the surrounding lands. Only when human expansion threatened to fall every tree surrounding Lake Thallin did the Highborn become more involved in the politics of the region. In recent years, the leader of the Highborn, *Emninrieman* [N male treant, Drd10], has agreed to a military alliance with the citizens of The Highlands to the north. Relations with Minar are cordial but unofficial, and the Highborn remain isolated from Stonn and Wolffire. While the Highborn are mainly elves and fey, there are halflings and humans living in this forested land.

*Highlands*
The Highlands is a land in turmoil. Ruled by a clan council, this rough and tumble collection of communities is growing rapidly. Since the end of the Thallin Civil War, the Highlands has seen an influx of new citizens. Several of Thallin's westernmost communities, including the city of Cabaret, seceded from the kingdom during its civil war and petitioned to join the Highlands. At first, the Highlands Clan Council rejected them, but as the war progressed and King Varath Dragonguard's evil and madness became apparent, the council soon realized that if they didn't help the rebellious communities then King Varath would likely turn his evil hordes on the Highlands next, regardless. The town of Aurora remains the land's capital even though Cabaret is larger by over 1,000 souls. The Highlands population is mainly human but there are an increasingly number of demihumans living in the region (i.e. refugees).

Besides the military alliance with the Highborn Lands, the Highlands Clan Council has struck a trade alliance with Minar.

*Minar*
Back in the day, Minar was known as Mulcrow. That name was from a _DUNGEON Magazine_ adventure called "Rudwilla's Stew." I built Minar from that adventure and the duchy has been an obsession of mine ever since.

Minar is ruled by *Duke Jace Brookwater, The Singing Monarch* [NG male human. Brd8/Lyric Thaumaturge10]. The duke's title is dependent on his ability to continue to win The Tournament, which is held every five years.

However, life has become a lot more complicated in Minar after the recent war against the bugbear tribes of the Sunus Mountains. Minar, with the aid of Wolffire, won the war but the scars the conflict left on the duchy are significant. The Tournament feels outdated to many and there is a growing movement to have the Brookwater Family officially made the Royal Family of Minar. As to be expected, this new idea is causing some inner turmoil.

Minar is mixture of many races including elves, halflings, and dwarves as well as humans. The capital is Minar City and more than a dozen other communities including the City of Tian. With the sundering of the Eastern Council as an official alliance, Minar has tuned to other regions for allies. The duchy has a military alliance with the Strandlands to the south. However, the Barony of Wolffire, on the other side of the Sunus Mountains, remains a strong military ally, as well. Relations with Stonn remain cool and relations with Thallin are volatile.

*Qualitian Belt*
If Ambra is small then the Belt is tiny. Yet, the Belt (or Qualitian Belt) has some of the most fertile lands in the Eastern Shores. Farming is the way of life in the Belt. Raln is the capital and the only city. A ruling council of clan and racial leaders control the Belt but the true power resides with the clergy of the Daghdha. (The Nature Lord is the patron god of the Belt.) In truth, this rural land is a protectorate of the Duchy of Minar. (In the past, the Belt suffered under the predations of bandits and warlords.)

*Shadow Magocracy*
The Shadow Magocracy is a mystery. It is a vassal state of the Kingdom of Stonn and its capital is the hidden forest fortress known as Asantyl. Its leaders are known only as the *Quinate of Shadow*. It is a land shrouded in magic and shadow. Outsiders who are not from Stonn are almost never welcome and even those from Stonn tread carefully here.

There are rumors that The Five have created several permanent magical portals that lead directly to the Plane of Twilight, to an unknown outer plane, or even to Sigil. It is whispered that they wish to resurrect a powerful Old God.

*Stonn*
The Kingdom of Stonn is now the powerhouse of the Eastern Shores after the fall from grace of the Kingdom of Thallin. This suits the citizenry of Stonn just fine. They have always considered Thallin to be a land of upstarts and rogues even though they respected Thallin's former king, Travaithian Dragonguard. *The Silent Lady* [LN female human, Clr10 (Inanna)/Wiz10], on the other hand, sees the corruption of Thallin as a great loss to the stability for the region.

Relations between the two kingdoms is overtly hostile. Thallin is waging a clandestine war against the citizenry of Stonn and many believe it is only a matter of time before war is declared. The Silent Lady knows she needs allies beyond the shores of the Jagged Peninsula and has made offers of friendship to the rulers of the Highlands, Wind Cities, and the Kingdom of Navirosov. So far, she has had little luck beyond the well wishes of her peers.

The kingdom's capital is Stonn City, and its official state deity is Inanna. However, the Church of Inanna doesn't hold as much power over the country as it once did. Yes, the kingdom remains a Feudal Theocracy, but it isn't an oppressive theocracy. All of the North Gods are honored in Stonn (especially Cull and Hades) and many of the Interloper Gods have gained a strong following in this kingdom (especially Dike).

Stonn is the oldest existing kingdom in the Eastern Shores.

*Thallin*
The Kingdom of Thallin recently went through a bloody civil war after the death of King Travaithian Dragonguard. His son, Varath, ascended to the throne and quickly outlawed demihumans, worship of the North Gods, made Nether (the Sword God of Hate and Tyranny) the patron deity of the kingdom, and proceeded to commit genocide against demihumans both inside and outside of Thallin's borders.

Chaos ensued. The populace rebelled. *King Varath* [NE male human, Ari5/Clr15 (Nether)] reorganized the military to include evil humanoids and giants. Ogres, in particular. His actions tore Thallin apart and dissolved the Treaty of Lake Nest amongst the member states of the Eastern Council. The city of Cabaret (and its surrounding communities) seceded from the kingdom. The king marched his forces against the rebellious city and laid siege to it for the duration of the war. In the end, the kingdom's forces were unable to win and hold the insurgent region. The war ended and the expatriated communities joined the Highlands.

For King Varath, however, the war never ended. He simply withdrew so that he could rebuild his forces and find a more productive way to conquer his enemies. Now, he has begun a battle of wits with The Silent Lady of Stonn and looks to gain new allies in his fight for the glory of The Black Tyrant. He has already struck a bargain with the Black Kingdom of the Thunder Orcs.

He is mad.

Thallin's capitial is the City of Fruen. The kingdom's population is now dominantly human as demihumans have fled the region rather than risk facing the Fury of the Dragon (the new elite soldiers of Thallin) as well as the priests of Nether's Deathtide. The rest of the population is made up of goblins, ogres, tri-clops, and a growing number of half-fiends. Half-ogres are slowly becoming more common in Thallin.

All of the Sword Gods are worshiped in Thallin now. The North Gods and many of the good- or neutral-aligned Interloper Gods are outlawed.

*Wind Cities*
The Lands of the Cities of the Wind dominate the Wind Plains that divide the Eastern Shores from the Greystone Mountains and the Lake Gem Region to the North. The Wind Cities are an alliance of city-states that form a loose confederacy. The region is ruled by a council made up the rulers of the city-states and headed by a chancellor. This man or woman is elected every five years; however, since the events of The Transformation, there hasn't been a chancellor who has lived through the full term. They keep getting assassinated and no one knows by whom. Many suspect the backbiting rulers of the Kingdom of Jewels but no proof has been able to be divined. Others suspect a cult dedicated to the Dead Sword God, Vespin.

The region's capital is the City of Alavar. The population is very mixed and religion varies from city-state to city-state. The Wind Cities have a non-aggression pact with the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves (elves) and a military alliance with the Kingdom of the Greystones (dwarves). There is also a tentative alliance with the Free Lands of Arkhangel, however, leaders on both sides aren't sure it will last.

*Wolffire*
The Barony of Wolffire is a land of contradictions. It is a monarchy but it is also a land of barbarians. It is a growing civilization restrained by traditional teachings that insist the people live as one with the land. Its ruler, *Lord Baron Recmair Hault* [NG male human, Bbn14] is a hero of the Second Ogre War. He is known as The Wolf Lord to his people and they love him dearly even when he teaches urban progress as a means to survival for his young country.

The Barbarian Lands of the Fiery Wolf didn't exist before the Second Ogre War began. Many of the communities did exist, but they were not allied to each other. Blood feuds and skirmishes threatened to tear the region apart. Then the war came and Recmair Hault rose to lead his people as a champion and a leader. He defeated many monstrous enemies and found new allies for the Tribes of the Fiery Wolf amongst the lands of the Eastern Shores. He fought alongside a group of renown heroes that fought to protect the entire region from the ogre scions and their evil hordes.

Now, he is happily retired and works towards growing Wolffire into a land as great as Stonn but still dedicated to the more "traditional" teachings of the North Gods. Cronn is the patron god of the Barony of Wolffire and all traditional worship of the Pantheon of the North is welcomed amongst the Tribes of the Fiery Wolf. The barbarians of this land fought alongside the citizens of Minar against the Sunus Bugbear Tribes when those tribes invaded Minar. The war has brought the two lands closer together even with a range of mountains between them. The Lord Baron has also agreed to a non-aggression pact with the rulers of the Strandlands.

Wolffire's capital is the coastal City of Falcûne. The rest of Wolffire's communities are either scattered along the eastern shore of Harqual or located on Farion Island. The communities on the island are more traditional than those on the mainland.


----------



## Knightfall

*New Map: Around Deepwater*
Here's a new map that shows the area surrounding the city of Deepwater on Harqual's western coast. Many of the locales from this map are taken from an old DRAGON Magazine article by Ed Greenwood. The article is from issue #128 and has a really cool map. 

I've changed most of the names as I did with Waterdeep. If anyone can guess the original names, they win two cool points.

There are several homebrewed locales on the map, however. So don't hurt your brains. 





FYI... I just added the description for *The Dual Seas Regions* (see post #222, above).


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: The Far South (East)*
I decided I needed a comprehensive overview map of this part of *The Far South*. I've only show this region piece-mail before; the smaller regional maps don't really show how it all fits together.

When I start making closeup maps in this region again, this map will be my starting point.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW MAP: The Far South (West)*​
Well, after doing the eastern lands of The Far South yesterday, I decided to take a crack at the western lands. This one didn't take as long to put together since I had the other map finalized style-wise.

I'm using a different font due to the fact that I recently got a new computer. When I made the switch, I forgot to copy over the fonts. Therefore, I needed to find a suitable substitute to the Stonehenge font I was using.

I really like the new Carleton font I discovered.

This map shows the first real view of the island chain known a *Rumbling Archipelago*. Part of *Stonegard Island* was visible on the old Nebral Peninsula map. The island chain is highly volcanic and this is the one area where fire giants are common. I will likely do a closeup version of the island chain at some point.





The western half of the Far south is dominated by Harqual's largest desert, the Great Expanse, and the lands of the Nebral Peninsula. However, the desert is less a part of the south than it is a buffer zone between the northern lands of Harqual and the Far South. It's denizens don't consider themselves northerners and they are often at odds with the denizens of the Far South.

The 'true' Far South begins near the edge of the desert where a river (called the Daviv River) flows from the southern half of the Patron Mountains and empties into the sea at the Transformation City called Belinay. That city is the capital of the Belin Confederacy -- a collection of city-states that were brought to the Lands of Harqual from the same world. Once on Harqual, they formalized an alliance amongst themselves that has withstood the machinations of the slavers of the Chara Coast.

The Belins avoid the Merewood due to traditional taboos about forests and due to a race they perceive as spiritblooded beings -- the phanatons. These small, bipedal raccoon-folk have lived in the Merewood for over five centuries and have had little competition in the forest until The Transformation completely changed the region surrounding their home. Besides the Belins on the northern shores of the peninsula, other new and unusual Transformation city-states have appeared south of the forest.

*DM's Note:* _Note that I have removed the "City-State" from the Lands of Harqual. The city at that location is now known as Rusthallow. It has a very different background than the City-State._​
For example, the Aate and their City-state of Aatente were brought to Harqual during The Transformation, not from another world but from the continent of Kanpur on the other side of Kulan. The Aate now hunt in the Merewood near the Hellion Hills, but they only take from the forest what they need and will often protect the Merewood from poachers.

The Aate fear the strange fey of the City-state of Cardamere (but not the flintlock-toting humans of Rusthallow), which was also brought to the Lands of Harqual during The Transformation. The fey race's origins are otherworldly and remain a mystery. Its citizens, called the Breshidi, have blue-green skin and often have more than two arms. Few of its people have ever left Cardamere, and they rarely trust outsiders. It is known that a human male from one of the 'native' city-states now lives in Cardamere and works towards protecting the Breshidi from those that would exploit them, including his former allies.

Rusthallow is another Transformation city-state that has technology similar to the peoples of the Hills of Ferinmal in the Great Expanse. (_Rusthallow replaces the "City State." The map has been updated._ -KF) In fact, their flintlock technology is more advanced than even the Badlands Dwarves of Ferinmal. The two lands are now aware of each other and a friendly rivalry has begun, although flintlock competitions between the two lands can get heated. In a few cases, this has turned into duals.

The lands east of the Merewood are the traditional 'native' city-states of this region. There are roughly a dozen of these cities in the region and diversity is the norm amongst the various populations. Before the magic conjunction reshaped the political landscape of the Far South, the most powerful city-states in this region were Foxellian, Livaley, Greol, and Xcellian. Of those four city-states, Xcellian has the largest population. Note that Rusthallow's population is significantly larger than these city-states, which has led to a strain on relations with the newcomers.

The City of Mount Song, in the Carillon Mountains, is strongly good-aligned and is made up of members of such races as Rockwood gnomes, Torin dwarves, southern elves, and even phanatons. Mount Song is the capital city of a powerful demihuman kingdom known as the Carillon Kingship. Humans are a rarity here; however, there is little to no racial hatred towards humanity or even goblinoids. All are welcome if they are good and obey the laws of the Songmaster Kings.

The denizens of Mount Song consider the peoples of Rusthallow to be boorish and dangerous invaders that must be kept in check.

*Other Tidbits*
• The volcanic islands known as the Rumbling Archipelago are home to seacliff dwarves, fire giants, the aarakocra, and all sorts of strange and exotic monstrous humanoids. The islands are rugged and even the lowest hills are dangerous. The coastlines of these islands are often shear cliffs, yet there are lowlands that touch the sea. The island chain continues west and south providing a connecting trade route to the Isles of Valossa and to Janardûn. Ships often sail the warmer routes down into the Valossan Sea but rarely cross the treacherous colder waters of Aegir's Sea to the Psionic Lands.

• The Plains of the Black Sand are a smuggler's delight, especially for those that are outcasts from elsewhere. Half-bred races such as half-elves, half-orcs, and uk-kargs do well in this region, as long as they don't try to steal from the Black Sand Tribe. The kobolds of Harqual's most famous group of kobolds lives under the protection of *Adamanditar* (male blue dragon / 39 HD [great wyrm] / TN), the Majestic Blue Dragon of the Nebral Peninsula. Even though Adamanditar lairs somewhere in the heart of the Great Expanse, he often wings south through the Far South to visit his kobold followers located in these plains and intimidates the evil humanoids living near the White Desert on the Varan Peninsula.

Smugglers who steal from the kobolds tend to disappear but most of the groups working on the plains know better than to steal from them. The various peoples of the Transformation city-state have been quick to learn to fear and respect the Majestic Dragons of Harqual. While the humans of Rusthallow respect the Majestic Dragons, that hasn't stopped them from opposing the kobolds and anyone else who comes into "their" territory.

• Close to the Plains of the Black Sand is Lake Therse and the Savanna of Mysteries. The region is strongly tied to the Merewood and the fey that live in the rainforest. Bandontown is the capital city of the Therse Dependency -- an oligarchy with an integrated population of feytouched, cat races, phanatons, and humans. The city sits on the northern shore of Therse Lake and its peoples work to protect the lake and the Merewood from aggressors. The Savanna of Mysteries is known for its highly magical nature. Druids and sorcerers are often born in this region.

*DM's Note:* _East of the lake and plains lies the Paian Hills Region, which I've already mentioned above. I will talk about that region and area west of Merewood more in the post with the regional map of the Nebral Peninsula._​


----------



## SkidAce

I like the CC2 style of your maps.

Sometimes I regret moving up to CC3, sometimes I even think about using it to replicate the style you have.  For the elegance and quickness.

But mapmaking can be an obsessive hobby...so it's back to finishing the small swamp in the western corner of the campaign area.


----------



## Knightfall

SkidAce said:


> I like the CC2 style of your maps.
> 
> Sometimes I regret moving up to CC3, sometimes I even think about using it to replicate the style you have.  For the elegance and quickness.



Thanks for the XP and comments SkidAce. 

I've considered the idea of moving up to CC3 but it's not really a good idea at the moment. I don't have the funds plus I'd likely have to rework all my maps with the new symbols, which would be a lot of work.

I guess I could always try running the two programs on the same computer. My new PC has the space. 



SkidAce said:


> But mapmaking can be an obsessive hobby...so it's back to finishing the small swamp in the western corner of the campaign area.



Very much so. I hadn't planned to do the second Far South map but I couldn't help myself once I'd done the other one. Now I'm wondering what I'll do next.

FYI... I had to make a quick name change on the last map. The island chain is actually called the _Rumbling Archipelago_ not the Whispering Stones. I forgot that the waterway that runs between Stonegard and the continent is called the *Strait of the Whispering Stones*.

I've created so much for Kulan that sometime even I forget things about the world.


----------



## Knightfall

*REVISED MAP: Nebral Peninsula*
Here is the newly revised version of the Nebral Peninsula overview map. There are a few changes on it compared to the old version. Specifically, I didn't attempt to note political areas on the map. It always makes it look to crowded.

Also, the maps shows a lot more than just the Nebral Peninsula. The areas surrounding it are too important to simply cut away on a smaller version, like the old one. The Chara Coast, for example, has a strong influence on the northern lands of the peninsula.

FYI... all these maps are in a state of flux. (I've already added a couple of extra "low" mountains and hills to this one [on Thessalgard Island and in the Merewood] I've also added a new "tower city" called Scattertown.).


----------



## SkidAce

Let's see if I can upload one of my old CC2 maps.


----------



## SkidAce

And now one of the CC3 ones of the same area.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW/REVISED MAP: Paian Hills Region*​
*PAIAN HILLS REGION*
Here's a new map that shows one of the major areas of the western half of The Far South. It is dominated by several powerful city-states including The Transformation city known as Rusthallow.

Another powerhouse in this region is the tower city known as Greol. It is best to consider this city "gray" at its best and wicked at its worst. Greol's ruler(s) controls a great deal of the mining in the Paian Hills and use that power to their advantage.

The most powerful port city in this region is Xcellian. It dominates the mercantile industry, which is why Greol can't completely dominate the mining rights in the Paian Hills. The citizens of Xcellian tend to look down on others and are considered quite arrogant by their enemies.

The city-state known as Livaley has a strong tradition of arcane magic. Wizards, warlocks, elementalists, and warmages are all common citizens in this city-state but the true power is given to those with the power of sorcery running through their veins.

There are several Transformation cities on this map (including Rusthallow). Cardamere is a strange city dominated by even stranger feytouched humanoids. Belinay and Hathmathia came from the same world where the land was a harsh waste. (Their world was dying.) The Belins had never seen a salt water ocean before. Now, their cities sit on the northern coast of the Nebral Peninsula. They believe that a mysterious god saved (maybe Mirella, they speculate) them from extinction.

*This refers to a waterway that is touched by the godsblood of the dead river god known as Tulle. He was a North God and died during the Divinity War. His death caused great chaos across the Lands of Harqual and many of the continent's waterways flow is strange directions. (Appearing to flow backward on my maps.) The druids of Harqual have tried to fix this problem but nothing has worked.

Other tidbits...

● The Merewood is filled with phanatons, demihumans, and mischievous fey. Oh, and ogres and ogrekin.

● The Plains of Black Sand are a smuggler's dream come true. The town of Black Sand is a dangerous place but it doesn't compare to the infernal pirates of Devil's Cove.

● On the edge of the Hinderfall Mountains is the town of Watchwood. This community is a rockwood gnome fort town. Its citizens watch for greedy woodcutters from Greol.

● The town of Gully Deep is one of the few welcoming "forest towns" along the edge of the Outer Forest of Heverkent. Trading is commonplace here, and there are a lot of rangers here that adventure through the ancient rainforest. (They protect it too so be careful!)

● Gravewall is an ancient tower that sits on the edge of the Great Expanse in a crater. It is said to be an evil place filled with treasure older than the continent itself. The Belins are very interested in it but their natural superstition has kept them away from it, so far.

● Birdmount and Windmount are home to aarakocra.

● All the towns surrounding Lake Therse are under the protection of the citizens of Bandontown. These citizens are mainly demihumans and feytouched.

● Darkholm is a ruined city from the time known as the Black Wars. It was a bastion of power during that time and its true name is no longer spoken. It fell from within as its human citizens destroyed themselves. The ruin is very haunted. Could there be treasure in this undead den?

● The Lione Savanna is home to several wandering tribes of rakasta.


----------



## Knightfall

SkidAce said:


> Let's see if I can upload one of my old CC2 maps.






SkidAce said:


> And now one of the CC3 ones of the same area.



I have seen some of the CC3 maps and I admit that the new updated symbols look great. However, my money must go to other things, plus I can't imagine how much work I'd have to do in order to update my entire world. (It would be easier for my other maps of Dark World and Time of Ages since I haven't mapped out very much of those worlds, close up.)


----------



## SkidAce

With the layout of your maps I wouldn't be in any hurry.  The new one is nice, but the work you put into yours makes them look good and they are still functional.

Besides I like your level of detail...fancy stuff could distract from it.


----------



## Knightfall

SkidAce said:


> With the layout of your maps I wouldn't be in any hurry.  The new one is nice, but the work you put into yours makes them look good and they are still functional.
> 
> Besides I like your level of detail...fancy stuff could distract from it.



Yeah, my world doesn't need to be fancy (or maybe that should say "more complicated.") Here's a revised version of the Thenin Peninsula map. The original version is on post #11 on page 1.

*THENIN PENINSULA*
This peninsula has has always been a hotbed of conflict and intrigue. Before the time of The Transformation seven years ago, the conflict was mainly due to the destructive followers of Erythnul in the city of Thenin and its vassal cities (i.e. Republic of the Thorn). (This republic was one of the few human-dominated lands in the far South before the planar event.)

While the mists of the magical crossing touched Harqual's shores, the republic fought for its very survival. Strange ruins filled with hordes of undead appeared in the Sea Mire to the south of the town of Paros. The undead poured out every night during the week long event and several communities were overrun including the City of Renin.

And Erythnul abandoned the republic.

Every community in the region would have fallen if the citizens hadn't turned to an unlikely source. Before Erythnul had been the republic's patron deity, the North God known as Jalivier had been the republic's divine champion. When The Many stopped answer her prayers, Jalivier spoke to Yuinii Bazgal, the Consul of the Republic, and told her to lead her people out into the night...

*“You must ride with your men, fight alongside them as an equal. You must share their battlefield and their fate, whatever that may be for not even I can predict this outcome. But if you go with no malice in your heart or trickery in your mind then I will be there with you. Now go!”*​
She led her people, fought bravely, and died a hero.

Jalivier is once again the republic's patron deity and its people are now rebuilding the Thorn Republic in the Defender's name.

The ruin still exists; however, tt's name is now known — Hathenmoor. This little fact has given hope to those who enter the Accursed Mire in hopes of destroying the evil at its heart.

Other tidbits...

● There are three major Transformation cities in this region. Anaree is a strange city with a twin further north. The two cities are exact duplicates of each other except that the citizens of both cities cannot communicate with each other without magical aid. Christopherson is an even stranger city; its walls are made of iron and its primary citizens are bizarre humanoids that were slaves to the city's masters. These masters were not brought to Kulan. Korvosa is a fairly normal city compared to the other two. Its people are primarily human but there are also dwarves, elves, and halflings living in the city.

● Highwall and Thunderwall are fortified demihuman communities (mainly rockwood gnomes and the Torin). Construction of these two cities began shortly before The Transformation; the chaos of the magical event has swelled the populations.

● The Dog Head Savanna is infamous fir its powerful gnoll tribes while the Savanna of the Sun is another warm plain filled with rakasta prides; wild horses are common on the savanna too.

● The citizens of Irongard Island are carefree sailors but they aren't vicious pirates. The communities of the Irongard Holds are fairly united.

● The citizens of the towns of the Wild Shore aren't as nice or as united. They will band together if threatened but that's about as far as it goes.

● Kuwton is the capital city of an authoritarian regime that spans from the town of Po in the west to the town of Heliler in the east including the cities of Eastown and Westown.

● The other primary cities of the Thorn Republic are Arhein and Forthe.

● The City-state of Ellihan is ruled by a (NG) halfling ethnocracy. The City-state of Vail is ruled by a neutrally-aligned halfling aristocracy. Evanes is the capital city of a (LN) halfling oligarchy known as the Headlands. The Free City of Jyl is a (LN) demihuman aristocracy. Waile is the capital city of a loose confederacy of communities, including the city of Felanan, known as the Free Shores.


----------



## Knightfall

*REVISED MAP: Varan Peninsula*​
*VARAN PENINSULA*
Here is my new version of the Varan Peninsula. The previous version of this map didn't show the entire peninsula. This one does.

There are two major powers on the Varan Peninsula — the Domain of Varan and the Kingdom of Halaian. Halaian dominates the mountain range of the same name while Varan dominates the Varwood.

Halaian has only existed, as a kingdom, for just over a hundred years. It is a self-proclaimed monarchy (LG); its racial makeup is mainly rockwood gnomes and the Torin. Halaian was once a dependency of the Realm of the Little Trees in the Hinderfall Mountains. It is not known whether the self-proclamation was approved by the feudal heptarchy of the Realm.

Varan, on the other hand, has existed on the peninsula for nearly as long as civilization has existed in the Far South. (In fact, no one is sure which "Varan" was named first — the peninsula or the domain.) It is a neutrally-aligned feudal-state; its primary residents are southern elves and lightfoot halflings. Varan is known for its strict adherence to the Tenets of the Balance, which is a rarity in the Far South.

Other tidbits...

● The Varan Peninsula is it home to a lot of halflings. (You could even call it the halfling peninsula. Heh.) They dominate many of the city-states and lands located on eastern half of the peninsula.

● Danshal (demihuman), Jerasul (demihumans), Salubia (halfling), Ulderal (mixed), and Zafira (lightfoot halfing) are all independent city-states. Danshal is known as the City of Kings; it's a demihuman aristocracy. Jerasul is known as the City of Spices; it's a trader's paradise. Salubia is known as the City of Kinfolk; it's an (good-hearted) ethnocracy. Ulderal is known as the Peccadillo City; it's a city of vice. See below for more details on Zafira.

● Zafira, the City of Night, is considered a civilized place but with a dark, fearful edge due to its history and a supposed connection with the undead and the Cursed (i.e. werebeasts). Zafira and its ruler are an enigma.

● The city-states known as Siafox and as Tulsax are controlled by evil humanoids. The two cities are rivals; they try to outdo each other with their raids against the surrounding lands. They are less likely to attack each other. The entire region around (and in) the White Desert is a haven for goblins, gnolls, and ogres. It is known as the Shuntlands.

● The lands surrounding the Kail Mountains consider themselves separate from the rest of the Varan Peninsula. Amdrall (mixed), Dyhan (the forlorn), Lauaefal (southern elves), Sallim (demihumans), and Sivendul (demihumans) are all independent city-states with various forms of government.

● In the Kail Mountains, the city-states of N'Dalder and Pite are Torin strongholds. N'Dalder is a meritocracy; Pite is a plutocracy. The Realm of Gital in the eastern half of the mountain range is a monarchy of demihumans (very mixed).

● Fialli and Osebye are the backbone of a region known as the Unfettered Lands. Neutrality and chaos are commonplace here but not evil. There are more Harqualian humans living here than anywhere else on the peninsula. Various clans live on the shores of Lake Osebye. Humans are very rare elsewhere on the peninsula.

● Anaree and Sariae are Transformation cities. They are allied together to form a diarchy of "duplicates." (See my Thenin Peninsula post for more details.) The citizens the Twined Cities appear to be humans with electrum-tinted skin. However, sages are not sure if the citizens of the Cities of Electrum should be classified as such. They seem more like planetouched.

● There are rakasta prides living on the Savanna of the Mist while the Red Grass Savanna is more untamed and unclaimed. Skirmishes are common on the Red Grass Savanna.


----------



## Knightfall

*Another Altered Colors Map*
I wanted to see what my Lands of Harqual map would look like with a consistent color scheme for lakes/rivers and seas.


----------



## Knightfall

*REVISED MAP: Heverkent and Hinderfall*​
Here is my latest re-creation of the overview maps of the various regions of Harqual. This region used to be entitled the Heverkent Region. In truth, the Hinderfall mountain range is just as important to the region as the Heverkent rain forests surround the range.





*Heverkent and Hinderfall*
Rockwood gnomes dominate the Hinderfall Mountains and Inner Forest of Heverkent, but they do not control it the way other humanoids have tried to in the past. There are elder treants living in the Inner Forest while the Outer Forest is dominated by mixture of races and power groups.

The lands surrounding the rainforest are hotly contested. Despite the existence of numerous cities and towns, this region is considered untamed and dangerous. Logging on the fringes of the Outer Forest is a hazardous lifestyle. The trees are massive and the rain forest's denizens viciously attack loggers.

Since the time of The Transformation, the ratio of humanity in this region has increased. Humans are less uncommon in the coastal communities but Torin dwarves and southern elves still outnumber them. The rakasta and kitts tend to be on par with humans although that is in flux.

More tidbits..

*The Hordelands*
The Hordelands, also known as the Domain of the Horde, is ruled by a council of men and women from several of the races of the Far South. These rulers are known as the Lords of the Horde, with history that stretches back to several southern barbarian tribes. Now, nearly a thousand years later, they have become civilized but still pay homage to certain barbarian traditions.

*The Outer Forest*
The Outer Forest is made up of a patchwork of independent communities trying to hold back the worst of the logging done by the dozens of "urban" cities whittling away at the edge of the Heverkent Forest. Also known as The Packlands, due to the migratory nature of most of those living within the treeline, this region is home to countless races both humanoid and fey. The constant threat of logging has made strange allies of the rangers, druids, orcs, gnomes, fey races, and halflings who call the forest home.

*The Timber Coast*
Worst of the regions that constantly cut down trees for profit and shipbuilding is the Timber Coast. Six cities pay homage to the City of Cutte, which means "Fallen Trees" in an archaic language rarely spoken anywhere beyond the walls of the City of Cutte. The citizens of these cities, as well as the hundreds of small communities that call upon them for protection, see the forest as a resource to be exploited at any cost. Hundreds of thousands of acres have been cut down to make room for vineyards and cotton plantations. Besides the Domains of the Horde and the Republic of the Thorn (to the east), the Timber Coast has the largest standing army in the Far South.

*The City of Lost Souls*
The last place of interest on this map is the City of Adabrilia.

Once the thriving human-centric metropolis of the Far South, Adabrilia is now a ghost. Its streets are deserted and a touch of magic hangs in the air. When the Transformation ended so did the citizens of Adabrilia. Entire families and noble houses gone with the fog. Whether they were killed of transported to another plane of existence, no one knows. And only the foolhardy enter Adabrilia and try to find out.

Most don’t return but those that have come back tell tales of seeing people at the edge of their sight reaching out to them in horror then fading from sight as one turns to get a better view of them. Beyond these "ghosts", Adabrilia is home to only dangerous monsters and wild creatures. Only creatures with an Intelligence score of 5 or less can be found stalking the streets of Adabrilia. Surprisingly, this also keeps most intelligent undead out of the city as well. There are rumors of an insane vampire living in Adabrilia but none have ever seen this evil creature.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI... I just went through this thread and did some cleaning up of the various posts, especially when it came to attached images.


----------



## Knightfall

*NEW NAME: Seven Rivers Region*​
While the Verdalf Forest is one of the dominant features of this region, the Hills of Antius also important this region. I was going to call it the River Plains Region, but the River Plains extend farther north and west than this map shows. The map used to be called the Verdalf Forest Region, but I felt it needed to be changed to better reflect more than the major forest in the region. Once I counted up the number of rivers on the map, the name just came to me.

The main political powers on this map are Antius, the Kingdom of Izmer, the Principality of Shaule, and the Principality of Pretensa. Antius is a city-state full of thieves. Izmer, Shaule, and parts of Pretensa all used to be part of the Empire of Swords, but broke away from the Old Sword Imperium when it began to disintegrate from within near the end of the Mortals War. Pretensa used to be a part of the Kingdom of Izmer, but it went through a succession from that kingdom a few years ago. Antius was never officially part of the Empire of Swords, although it paid lip service to the Sword Emperors and paid tribute.

Izmer and Shaule have remained allies, for the most part, as they have to often work together against the denizens of Antius and the expansionist policies of the Eversinki Suzerainty (not shown on this map) to the Northwest. Izmer's other ally in this region is the island land known as the Hawkgard Holds, which acts as a buffer between the denizens of the Wyrmgard Holds and Eversink. However, since the denizens of Hawkgard Island have aligned themselves closer to Eversink, relations have been strained.


----------



## Knightfall

Copied over from my WordPress blog, Kulan World Journal: The Eastern Shores (758 N.C.)

I’ve been working on this map for over two weeks. What I thought was going to be a simple recreation of an older Campaign Cartographer 2 map turned into major project. Adding in the political borders and roads and trails was a pain in the butt. The style I’ve chosen for the political borders is meant to be unique to the World of Kulan. Red borders are for human-dominated lands. Purple borders are for demihuman (dwarf, elf, gnome, and halfling) lands. Dark gray-blue borders are for monstrous realms. Dark blue borders are aquatic realms. And unclaimed territory is surrounded by a silver colored border. When lands of different races border each other, the political border shows both colors. The overall effect is a little chaotic, but I like it.

The political names are shown in the same color as that I’ve chosen for the capitals of each type of land: red for human lands, bright purple for demihuman lands, and blue for monstrous lands. The colors for aquatic realms are all the same dark blue.

The Eastern Shores has long been dominated by four human-centric lands: the Barony of Wolffire, the Duchy of Minar, the Kingdom of Stonn, and the Theocracy of Thallin. While dwarves, elves, and halflings have long lived in the region, humans are the most populous race in the Eastern Shores. And until King Varath came to power in Thallin, demihumans were rarely persecuted. Now, in the Thallin king’s theocracy, demihumans are not just persecuted, they are hunted. Many have been forced to become refugees in other countries with many choosing to flee into the Lands of the Cities of the Wind to the north and the Highlands to the south and southwest of Thallin. Others fled into Stonn, but many chose not to settle there — instead they migrated to the Duchy of Minar or into the region to the south known as the Thunder Lands.

The Theocracy of Thallin has become highly human-centric and its warlike king wishes to conquer all of the Eastern Shores. His dark knights and evil priesthoods have had many successes, but there have also been major failures. An entire region rebelled and joined The Highlands. The civil war that engulfed Thallin was a bloody feud between the king and the ruler of the city of Cabaret. It divided the country and the various peoples. The longstanding human nobility backed their king and his call for traditional human bloodlines and traditions. The demihuman races and many of the lower class humans backed Cabaret’s ruler.

While the war officially ended years ago, there are constant skirmishes across the old provincial border that now divides Thallin from the Highlands. There are now few rebels in Thallin, although the South Woods is full of political outlaws who now live as bandits. These outlaws receive little to no aid from anyone in Thallin, and they are rarely welcome in the Highlands (and not at all in the Kingdom of Stonn). The political situation in the Highlands is highly fluid. Before the war, the peoples of the Highlands preferred to keep to themselves. Now, with the threat of King Varath’s troops a real threat, the isolated communities of the territory are now forced to work together more often. This means more laws and patrols, which chaffs at the core of a Highlander’s independent spirit.

If it wasn’t for the physical boundaries that divide Thallin from the rest of the Eastern Shores, the troops of the theocracy would likely overwhelm its neighbors. The massive Wind River cuts through the region through a series of gorges and high hills. The South Woods is a dangerous place full of more than just hungry bears and mountain lions. The number of monsters in the forest has increased significantly and many believe the beasts have been drawn into the forest due to the growing evil in Thallin. The North Woods are less of a barrier to King Varath’s machinations, but it a very dangerous place due to the presence of the Spirit Rift, which was once a mountain range that fell into the earth during the Divinity War. The Jagged Peaks have always been a mystery and full of dangerous creatures and beyond those mounts lies the swampland known as Morilinlanta in the Elven tongue. (Humans usually refer to it as Amylinyon due to the despoiled elven city that sits near the festering heart of the swamp.)

There are other lands that are also part of the Eastern Shores.


The previously mentioned Lands of the Cities of the Wind are independent of Thallin and guard that independence with zeal. However, the cities in these lands often bicker with each other, which makes them a prize target for Thallin’s king.
In between Thallin and the Wind Cities is a new territory called Barrowrise. The territory is controlled by demihuman rebels (primarily halfling) who refuse to acknowledge Thallin’s control over the North Woods or the northwestern communities of the theocracy.
There is also the small elven realm known as Alora, which sits inside the political borders of Thallin. The city used to be a hidden realm that few knew about, but during the civil war, Alora was exposed. Alora is protected by powerful magic and the mystical fog that emanate from the Spirit Rift.
Two semi-independent lands exist within the political borders of the Kingdom of Thallin: the Shadow Magocracy considers Stonn to be its patron, but it is ruled by its own and the Principality of Ambra is a land that gained its independence shortly after the Second Ogre War. Neither realm has much of a navy and relies on the massive fleet of Stonn for protection.
The Qualitian Belt Protectorate is under the guardianship of the Duchy of Minar and many believe that is inevitable that the peoples of The Belt are brought into the duchy. (Others are not so sure.)
Mathghamhna is a realm of arcanists and the fishermen they protect. The Tower of the Arcane Order once stood in Thallin’s capital city, Fruen, but when King Varath took power, the arcanists of the Order magically transported the tower to the largest of the Elsed Isles on Lake Qualitian.
The most powerful demihuman land in the region is known as the Highborn Lands (it’s name in Common). This land guards its borders with vigor and few elven refugees have been allowed to settle here.
The Sunus Mountains are dominated by two nonhuman territories: the Ee’aar Clans and the Sunus Tribes. The Ee’aar Clans are wing elves and few humans knew of the existence of the clans in the mountain range until a decade ago. The Sunus Tribes are a mixture of humanoids and giants that have been a stain on the region for centuries. These tribes are currently ruled by a bugbear king.
The other named region on the edges of the map are not officially considered to be part of the Eastern Shores.


The Kingdom of Navirosov used to be allied with the other major human lands of the region before the events of The Transformation.
The Kingdom of Jalivier’s Honor was once a protectorate of Navirosov but now it struggles to survive on its own. A few in the Islands of Honor have turned to piracy.
The Haven of Vice and the Holds of Guthhell are pirate islands.
Greystone and the Farstone clans are dwarven realms and the Free Lands of Arkhangel has little political ties with the Eastern Shores.
Anoria, the Black Kingdom, Calot, Cauldron, the Diabolic Enclaves, the Midlands, and the Strandlands are all considered to be part of the region known as the Thunder Lands.
The Blood Elf Lands, Elavor, the Lands of the Lochfolk, and the Sacred Realm are considered to be part of the Great Forest of Harqual, physically and politically.
Elenhin is a new territory that arose in the Great Forest of Harqual after the corruption of the Old Knotwood. It’s capital is a large fortified tower of the same name. This territory is also known as the Realm of the Companions. It is a special case on this map. Physically, it is considered to be a part of the Great Forest; however, politically it is considered a protectorate of the Highlands.

Rumors are swirling that Companions of Harqual wish to merge The Belt into Elenhin in order to better protect the region from the predations of the blood elves of the Old Knotwood. Doing this would sever both protectorates from their protectors. Elenhin would be on its own, but it would be stronger in arms and politics. The Highlands would likely cede all the lands south of the Tarrinwood and west of the Wind River. The change would be good for the Highlands since its forces are spread very thin. However, the Duke of Minar isn’t likely to agree to anything without concessions from both the Highlands and the Highborn Lands, which is unlikely to happen.

People in the region worry that more conflict could spark another war in the Eastern Shores.

*DM’s Note: While the scale on the map says that 1 Hex = 8 Miles, that is now out of date. I’ve significantly upsized Kulan. On this map, 1 hex now equals 30 miles. Note that I’m still revising the main overview map for Harqual, so this map isn't accurate anymore. The changes I’m making have become more significant since I posted this on KWJ, so there is a new version of this map coming in the future.*


----------



## Knightfall

Copied over from KWJ: Kul Moren Mountains Region

This region of the Lands of Harqual is a legacy of the Shackled City Adventure Path that I ran many years ago for group of players/friends—Brian, Gerald, Rob, and Scott. And the game ended before the final adventure was played, I consider it a major successes as a DM. Plus, the PCs from that game are now major NPCs in the Dominion of Cauldron and the surrounding region.

Now, this region is more than just a SCAP legacy. It is also where I’ve placed Mor’s End, the old EN World City Project (ENWCP), which was created by a number of members of that gmaing community. In fact, Mor’s End is very close to Cauldron and in many ways it is central to the regions economy, as it stands at a key point along the Milvius Waterway on the northern shore of Lake Anoria.

Since the end of the SCAP adventure, I have advanced Kulan’s timeline, which greatly affected Cauldron, Mor’s End, and reset of the region. The Dominion of Cauldron is now known as the Realm of the Silver Hand and is ruled by Hezekiah Grofus. The Archmagus is the closest Cauldron has ever come to having a king even though Cauldron is still a feudal republic. Many think it is inevitable that Cauldron becomes a Monarchy, even though Grofus doesn’t have a wife or any legitimate children. Argo Flameheart has tried, unsuccessful, to marry off his old friend but The Orphan King would rather work on his latest arcane experiments in his massive tower, which lies outside the city.

Mor’s End hasn’t been as lucky as Cauldron. When war broke out between Cauldron and the Diabolic Enclaves, Mor’s End was caught in the middle. Cauldron has kept the Warlords of Flame from conquering Cauldron but they couldn’t keep the masters of Flamerule from annexing the Domain of Anoria. This has made ‘my’ Mor’s End a darker place than the standard ENWCP. While Mor’s End still has a Lord Mayor, he is little more than a figurehead. The true power lies with a man named Tarsus Oliverio (male Tahrannuti human). Tarsus treats Mor’s End as his own personal dictatorship, but he must answer to the Warlords of Flame.

The other key land in the Kul Moren Moutains is the newly self-proclaimed Monarchy of Kul Moren. The Dwarven Holds are now aligned more to Cauldron than to Mor’s End. When Anoria fell to the Diabolic Enclaves, the dwarves of Kul Moren refused to bow down to the Infernals of Flamerule. Led by Kragg Arduun (male high dwarf), Toryn Stonecutter, and The Stone-Heart Wizard (male hill dwarf), the dwarves beat back the war machine of the Infernals. The dwarves were aided by Toryn’s companions, the Order of the Silver Hand, which helped vs. the powerful vile magicks used by the Infernals. While the three dwarves rule Kul Moren equally, Kragg is most likely to proclaimed Thane of Kul Moren. Toryn is happy in his role as Master Smith, and The Stone-Heart Wizard is the land’s Master Arcanist.

To the northeast of Anoria, Cauldron, and Kul Moren lies the lands of the Diabolic Enclaves. Ruled from the City-state of Flamerule, these lands are filled with darkness, evil and devils—both figuratively and literally. The City-state of Fire and its vassal communities are ruled as an Infernal Dictatorship. Flamerule has nine tiers, which are built down into the earth. The tiers are ruled like the layers of the Nine Hells. Each tier is controlled by a Warlord of Flame with the Ninth Warlord being the ultimate ruler of the city-state. There are over 500,000 evil souls living in the city-sate with roughly 10% of those being devils. (The number of devils in the entire Infernal Dictatorship is roughly 2% of the overall population.)

*Other lands officially in the region:* Caloric (The City of Spires) – a powerful arcane city-state; Calot (Barony) – a small rural self-proclaimed monarchy; and Pretensa (Principality) – a newly self-proclaimed Monarchy/Theocracy that once used be part of the Kingdom of Izmer to the west. Caloric is the strongest of these three lands due to the city-state’s large population (98,000). However, Pretensa is growing in influence in the region due to the strong ties that it has formed with Cauldron and Kul Moren. Calot relies much on the goodwill of the Dominion of Cauldron, but its ruler, Baron Davil Forestwind (male half-elf) worries that Cauldron might be growing too powerful to keep the Dominion from annexing Calot. He has sought the aid of Tiberiu Cojocaru, High Prince of Pretensa (male Kunnian human), in helping with diplomatic relations with Cauldron.

*Other lands shown partially on the map:* Liran, Minar, and Verdalf.


----------



## Knightfall

Copied over from KWJ: Thunder Mountains Region

I had finished this map and posted it on Facebook last month, but I just realized I never got around to posting it here. This map now replaces my previous design of this region including my older Thunder Rift hex maps and my Thunder Lands (East) map created using Campaign Cartographer 2. Hexographer allows me to put more details on a larger map than with CC2, so I’ve switched to it almost exclusively. When (or if) I get CC3, I might switch back or use both program at once.

Like with the Cold Barrens map I posted, this map doesn’t have any political division lines on it. I don’t really like using those for World of Kulan although I might use them at a closer scale. (One hex on this map equals 24 miles.)

The key region of Thunder Mountains Region is, of course, the Thunder Mountains. The heart of the region revolves around the southern half of the mountain range and the lands directly to the west and south of it. To the west of the mountains is the Barony of Liran. To the south is the Free City of Yuln, which is also known as the Sovereign City. Liran and Yuln control most of the arable lands in this region, although they don’t have a complete monopoly on food crops. And neither of them control the Thunder Rift in the southern part of the mountain range.

Yuln has more political power, and it is not wise to upset Harian Mal or try to break his feudal grip on Yuln and the communities that pay homage to him. Baron Edward Gaill II of Liran is a little more amiable to outsiders, but he has little tolerance for orcs and half-orcs due to the constant skirmishes his people have had to endure versus the Black Kingdom of Thunder Orcs. Orc raids are commonplace and it is nearly impossible to root the orcs out due to the high Widowfall Cliffs that surround the western half of the mountain range.

To the east of the Thunder Mountains are the lands known collectively as the Strandlands. Ruled, somewhat, from the walled town known as Ironsoul, the communities of the Strandlands are collectively a Gerontocracy (rule by the aged) and a Stratocracy (rule by the military). It is a complicated place with a lot of traditions and taboos. The rulers of the Strandlands are known as The Gerousia, which acts a senate consisting of 25 members, as well as the Seven Lords of the Strand. The peoples of this land, which is also known as the Freeholds of the Strand, are surprisingly welcoming to outsiders, as long as newcomers seem battle tested. The people here love freedom and refuse to elect any one single ruler; they have no patience for tyrants.

There are several numbered locales on the map due to space constraints for writing text on the map using Paint.NET. (The full-sized version of the map is linked below.)


The Tower of the Guardian Knights
Duskriver
The Monolith
Lancaster Inn
Skar’bir Keep
Blood Pits of Hratgurir
Thohemehar
The Hammer of Fire
Obsidian Spire
Silvervale
Gapgard Castle
Echovale
Reikmahk Plantation


----------



## Knightfall

*Copied over from KWJ!*

Here is brand new hex map of the cold desert known as the Cold Barrens. I’ve been working on this one for several weeks. This is the start of revising my hex maps for the Lands of Harqual. While I was somewhat happy with how the overview map for the Eastern Shores came out, I soon came to regret overdoing the ‘unique’ icon colors on the map. Plus the border colors got in the way of the map’s design. Thus, the new maps won’t have as many icons with unique colors and I’m not going to even try to add political lines or details on the maps.

Each hex on this map equals 24 miles. That will now be the standard for maps at this level of detail. I will likely do maps of key areas at 8 miles per hex, but that won’t be for a while.

Link to full-sized image on WordPress

*Description*
This region came out my need to map out the entire Greystone Mountain Range. The Archbishopric of Coldstone is the dominant political force in this region. It is a feudal theocracy dedicated to Hades; however, other churches aren’t restricted (too much) from being allowed to “gather the faithful” within the Archbishopic.

Yet, most of these other churches are forced to set up their chuches outside of the city-state of Coldstone, which acts as the theocratic capital of the Church of Hades. However, the other churches of the North Gods don’t have to abide by this restriction. In fact, one could say the Archbishopic is a theocracy dedicated to all the North Gods but with Hades as the controlling force in the region.

The ruler of Coldstone is Archbishop Dagmar Frosthall [LN male high dwarf (high), cleric of Hades]. He is fairly unusual for a dwarf. He is devoted completely to Hades and has little patience for the “prattling thanes of the Kingdom of the Greystones.”

Beyond the Archbishopic, this region is dominated by the Township of Kimsbridge, the Giant Steadings of Muirmaer, and the barbarian tribes of the Cold Barrens.

Kimsbridge is a tentative ally of Coldstone. This alliance is only a trade alliance so the town isn’t actually under Coldstone’s protection. This is how the town’s current ruler, Leanora Tobbish [N female human Drd7 (the Daghdha)], prefers it to remain as she doesn’t completely trust Dagmar Frosthall.

She has made a secret non-aggression pact with the giants of Muirmaer and hopes to make the alliance a permanent protection alliance in the not to distant future. If the Archbishop found out, it would be bad for the citizens of Kimsbridge as he hates giants, all giants. He would see her alliance with Muirmaer as a betrayal of the North Gods.

The barbarians of the Cold Barrens can trace their lineage back to the time when the North Gods lived amongst the tribes of the Northlands. Their ancestor tribes were never favored, however. Many of them were followers of Xuar before he betrayed the pantheon. Therefore, they were forced to leave the protection of the North Gods and live in the wastes of the Cold Barrens.

This has made the current tribes a bit bitter. They tend towards the evil side of chaos and neutrality, but they are never followers of the Sword Gods. (Xuar betrayed them too, after all.) They prefer to worship Konkresh and Uller but the worst of them worship Gruumsh and Vaprak.

The dead deity known as Zell is the closest many of them have to a “North God” patron deity. Zell was a Sword God who “saw the light” and joined the North Gods. He was the God of Struggling and Ardor, which is something the tribes of the Cold Barrens often take to heart.


----------



## Knightfall

@jaerdaph, above are some more of my newer maps for Kulan. Enjoy -KF


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the revised version of the Eastern Shores map, which has now got up on Kulan World Journal in place of the previously posted map, which is still shown in the Eastern Shores post, above.


----------



## Knightfall

*AROUND CAULDRON: WORLDOGRAPHER VERSION*




Here is a link to the original CC2 version of this map: World of Kulan Maps (Updated: June 2022)


----------



## Knightfall

What I was working on earlier today...


----------



## Knightfall

These are the Honoured Islands. You can see the CC2 version of this island chain on this map: link.


----------



## SkidAce

Still looking good...I'm digging the hex map style.


----------



## Knightfall

SkidAce said:


> Still looking good...I'm digging the hex map style.



Thanks.

Worldographer is a great little program that makes creating hex maps easy.


----------



## SkidAce

I'm still using CC3, might link some current examples tomo.


----------



## Knightfall

SkidAce said:


> I'm still using CC3, might link some current examples tomo.



BTW, your previously shared images on this thread are no longer displaying properly.

I'd say create a new thread for your maps and reshare them. 

EDIT: BTW, I'm in the process of revising my old CC2 maps for Kulan to have a different colour scheme.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is the revised version of the map showing the area *Around Deepwater*. I added the text using Paint.NET.


----------



## Knightfall

And here is my revised *South of Izmer* map showing a more expansive view around Deepwater at a larger scale. Note that I've modified the CC2 maps scale bar to show the revised size of Kulan, which is a change I made several years ago when I started mapping the world in Hexographer/Worldographer.

I scaled the world up by a factor of six, so 10 miles became 60 miles on this map.


----------



## Knightfall

In comparison, here is a WIP map of the *Kingdom of Izmer* as I am recreating it as part of my main Kulan map. I'd previously posted this on my World of Kulan group on Facebook. Like with the "Around Cauldron" map, the large hexes are equal to 60 miles and the smaller hexes are equal to 12 miles.

The huge river that cuts across the landscape is known as the *Fire River*.

This region needs a lot more work before I'll be ready to make a finalized version with text. I need to diversify the terrain more and add more location icons. For this map, I might add in the most important roads too, but not any secondary roads or trails.


----------



## Knightfall

Here is another WIP region. This is the *Sival Forest* in the region known as The Northlands. @Tellerian Hawke's Crow God PC, the Harqualian centaur named Angus, was born in this part of the Northlands. I'm unlikely to get back to working on this map any time soon. I posted it on FB for T.H.'s reference.

I still need to work on the terrain in the region south of the forest before I'm ready to post a finalized/revised version of the map. What I might do instead is focus in on the area that Angus was born.


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm trying to come up with interesting city and town maps for the Lands of Harqual using Worldographer. The map below was created using the random generation tool. I cleaned up some of the icons so that forest didn't overlap over the buildings, and I shifted some of the buildings to be more 'connected' to specific roads.

I also drew in some extra roads and will do more once I get all the original randomly-generated features placed where I want. After that, I'll be filling in any areas next to the roads with more buildings. I had meant for this to be a city of around 6,000 people, but the random generation only placed around half that many before the program spit out the map. It isn't always able to generate large numbers of buildings without the program having to stop the process or risk ending up with a map that doesn't make sense.

Thus, this map is a major work in progress.


----------



## Knightfall

The map is too big to display in the above post or even upload to FB. But, if you click on the attachment, it will show you the map. 

Once I get in finalized, it may go up on my Kulan World Journal.


----------

